# Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2009



## Minho (1 Dez 2009 às 00:03)

Tópico que integra os seguimentos dos distritos de Portalegre, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Brunomc (1 Dez 2009 às 11:07)

Bom Dia   

Por Vendas Novas céu encoberto e muito chuvisco  parece nevoeiro


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2009 às 13:12)

Por Faro dia feriado espectacular... sol radioso, não fossem as temperaturas baixas da manhã... ainda assim já fiz o meu fitness matinal...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2009 às 13:53)

Boa tarde,

Dezembro começou com uma minima de 4,2ºC e 100% de humidade registados às 3h03.

De manhã o céu esteve limpo, mas agora encobriu completamente. Sigo com 17,5ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2009 às 14:29)

Alandroal: Temperatura mínima de 5 ºC. Agora estão 11,5 ºC e chove miudinho desde as 11h00, sem parar.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Dez 2009 às 15:09)

Bom dia ... céu muito nublado com algum frio !!
Vento fraco de direcção indefinida !!

Aguardo a chegada do Outono e do Inverno aqui por estas bandas !!


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2009 às 15:22)

Andamos a correr com o cavalo errado... Chuva a norte e tempo embrulhado mas seco a sul... Teremos de aguardar pela nossa vez. As previsões do IM não trazem novidades nenhumas a não ser uma meia dúzia de mm durante toda semana... 

*
Previsão para 3ª Feira, 1 de Dezembro de 2009*

Regiões Norte e Centro:
Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, onde poderá ser forte
no final do dia, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões
até ao final da tarde.
Possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros
até ao início da manhã.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (20 a 35 km/h)
de sudoeste no litoral a partir do final da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h)
com rajadas de 70 km/h a partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro.

Região Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado no
sueste alentejano e no Algarve até ao final da manhã.
*Possibilidade de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no Alto Alentejo e no litoral oeste a partir do meio da tarde.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro.
*
Previsão para 4ª Feira, 2 de Dezembro de 2009*

*Céu geralmente muito nublado, com boas abertas na Região Sul.*
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que nas regiões do Norte e Centro
poderão ser por vezes de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada a
partir da tarde.
Queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros para o final do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado (20 a 35 Km/h) no litoral e rodando para noroeste.
Nas terras altas o vento será forte (35 a 55 km/h) de oeste
com rajadas até 80 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Subida da temperatura mínima, mais acentuada nas regiões do
interior.
*
Previsão para 5ª Feira, 3 de Dezembro de 2009
*
*Céu geralmente muito nublado e com ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos a norte do sistema montanhoso Sintra-Estrela e geralmente pouco nublado a sul do referido sistema.*
Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros, subindo para 1600 metros
durante a manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando forte
(35 a 50 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h nas terras altas.
Descida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do interior.

*Previsão para 6ª Feira, 4 de Dezembro de 2009*

*Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente
pouco nublado a sul do sistema montanhoso Sintra-Estrela.*
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros nas regiões do Norte e Centro,
em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral, sendo mais frequentes a
partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura.


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

Ora bem... se esta semana não traz nada... a próxima também não promete nada de especial...

Temos portanto a versão estendal da roupa... 2 centros de altas pressões, um em cada canto do mapa e umas linhas interessantes de 1020mb aqui por cima das nossas cabeças... É capaz de dar o tal céu muito nublado com períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco e tal e coiso... 






E a versão ciclone tropical fora de época... 






Não se aproveita nada... lamentavelmente a única coisa que resta é rir... e a seguir vou para o tópico de suicídios...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2009 às 19:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado aumentando de nebulosidade a partir da tarde.

Máxima: 17.6ºC
mínima: 5.6ºC


----------



## CMPunk (1 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Boas Pessoal!!

Nada de Chuva, Tempo Seco, uma autentica Seca.

Mas tem estado muito frio, Ontem no carro Registei 5º em Faro

Neste momento por Aqui Parece que que chover algo, está escuro.


Dados da Estação de Turismo de Faro:

Temperatura do ar: 15.1°C
Humidade actual: 86%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1021.9 Milibares
Vento: 7.2 Km/H NW

Cumps


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a noite foi um pouco menos fria que a anterior, com uma minima de 8,7ºC. A humidade voltou a chegar aos 100%, por causa do nevoeiro que se fez sentir, o que fez acumular mais 0,2mm. O vento está fraco, de SW. Sigo neste momento com 16,3ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## redragon (2 Dez 2009 às 09:49)

Apesar de ter sido miudinha a verdade é que choveu quase a noite toda. neste momento chove com alguma intensidade. Finalmente!!!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2009 às 14:34)

Alandroal: Mais um dia marcado por chuva contínua, por vezes moderada. A temperatura mínima subiu moderadamente (ontem 5 ºC e hoje 11 ºC); neste momento estão 14,5 ºC, o que é "calor" para aqui nesta época do ano.
E os aguaceiros moderados continuam ...


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2009 às 14:35)

Por aqui acabou de cair um pequeníssimo aguaceiro, que rendeu 0,2mm. O céu encobriu totalmente e parece estar a querer vir mais alguma coisa. Com jeito, ainda acumulo 1mm hoje... 
Sigo com 18,3ºC e vento na ordem dos 18km/h de W.

EDIT: recomeçou a chover novamente.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2009 às 15:33)

Pronto, ok... estava a pedir 1mm, e estes aguaceiros pós hora de almoço renderam 1,8mm...!


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2009 às 17:28)

Bom, parece que já não vai chover mais nada hoje...
Fico com 1,8mm de precipitação acumulados, mais 0,2mm oriundos da condensação da humidade da noite passada.

Sigo com 15,9ºC e 93% de humidade neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2009 às 19:33)

Boas, se por Lagoa choveu 2 mm, por aqui, caíram 3 pingas nem o chão molhou. 

Máxima: 20.2ºC
mínima: 10.2ºC
actual: 14.8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

Entretanto cairam mais 0,2mm por aqui (ai por volta das 21h50), não sei vindos de onde!! Algumas pinguinhas perdidas de alguma nuvem desorientada, ou algum pardal vindo lá do Norte que veio sacudir as asas mesmo por cima do meu pluviómetro...

Amigos Algarvios... isto está bonito e recomenda-se!!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2009 às 23:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,4 ºC (15h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2009 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

A noite teve mais alguns aguaceiros, que acumularam 1,2mm.
Neste momento o céu está a ficar limpo, estou com 15,8ºC, 85% de humidade e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Dez 2009 às 10:10)

E voilá um dia de sol para animar a malta!!! Já fazia falta


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2009 às 19:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (13h55 e 15h15)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 9,4 ºC (08h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*Finalmente até que enfim: um dia sem chuva.*  *Será por pouco tempo, mas o "Sul", abrangendo mais de um terço do continente, será onde devem estar a ocorrer os maiores contrastes de precipitação neste Outono. Só ontem Portalegre teve 30 mm de precipitação.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Boas, por aqui, caiu um aguaceiro de manhã cedo, que rendeu 1 mm.

Máxima: 18.6ºC
mínima: 11.3ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## trovoadas (4 Dez 2009 às 02:17)

Sei que não é muito didáctico estar a postar isto aqui mas como ainda não criaram o tópico dos suicidios aqui vai:

"Quero fazer um apelo, em especial aos Algarvios, para apagarem o link do meteociel e não consultarem mais esses modelos pois poeêm uma pessoa doente"

Nunca mais vi chover de jeito desde que consulto esses links.
Quando vi as grandes trovoadas de Setembro nem sabia que existiam modelos, começei a entrar na febre e tamos numa situação anómala que nem quando estava na barriga da minha mãe me lembro.

Sigo com noite fria de lua cheia e muita humidade. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2009 às 09:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Sei que não é muito didáctico estar a postar isto aqui mas como ainda não criaram o tópico dos suicidios aqui vai:
> 
> "Quero fazer um apelo, em especial aos Algarvios, para apagarem o link do meteociel e não consultarem mais esses modelos pois poeêm uma pessoa doente"
> 
> ...



Pois é, tens toda a razão!!! A partir de agora só vou utilizar este "modelo":




Ainda para mais a internet no Sitio das Fontes voltou a dar problemas, não tenho dados neste momento. "Bruxedo"!!Vou já resolver a situação.


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2009 às 09:52)

trovoadas disse:


> Sei que não é muito didáctico estar a postar isto aqui mas como ainda não criaram o tópico dos suicidios aqui vai:



O chamado "tópico de suicídios" deixou de existir há uns tempos sendo substituído pelo relaxante... *chill out zone* (o tópico dedicado aos desabafos mais desesperados com o efeito relaxante da boa música de meditação e o odor perfumado de incenso... do bom!)


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2009 às 11:16)

Bom, já com o site a funcionar novamente, sigo com o céu limpo, vento fraco de N e temperatura nos 16,9ºC.
Durante a noite a humidade esteve mais uma vez bem elevada, o que deu em 0,2mm condensados e acumulados no pluviómetro.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2009 às 17:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,5 ºC (11h52)
Temperatura mínima = 5,7 ºC (07h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 1);
Precipitação acumulada = 15,0 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2009 às 12:14)

Bom dia.

A noite por aqui foi bem fresquinha, com uma minima de 3,9ºC registada às 7h39.
Por agora o céu está limpo, sigo com 17,8ºC, vento fraco de SSW e pressão atmosférica nos 1022,9hPa.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (5 Dez 2009 às 14:25)

Olá Amigos:

Hoje foi a minima mais baixa por agora,
de Dezembro en Huelva: 3.7º (4.5º 7h z).

En meu estaçao meteorologica en Gibraleón,
10 ao norte de Huelva a minima torno 1º.

Frio...www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## meteo (5 Dez 2009 às 14:59)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A noite por aqui foi bem fresquinha, com uma minima de 3,9ºC registada às 7h39.
> Por agora o céu está limpo, sigo com 17,8ºC, vento fraco de SSW e pressão atmosférica nos 1022,9hPa.



Precipitação nos dias anteriores.Hoje 3,9 de manhã.. É o oásis do Algarve em termos meteorológicos nestes dias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2009 às 15:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A noite por aqui foi bem fresquinha, com uma minima de 3,9ºC registada às 7h39.



Essa mínima deixou-me o queixo caído. Nunca imaginei que por aí fosse descer tanto.

Mas já há muito reparei nos extremos do Sítio das Fontes; mínimas e máximas absolutamente incríveis.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2009 às 15:25)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A noite por aqui foi bem fresquinha, com uma minima de *3,9ºC* registada às 7h39.
> Por agora o céu está limpo, sigo com 17,8ºC, vento fraco de SSW e pressão atmosférica nos 1022,9hPa.



Que rica mínima

Não acontece muitas vezes em Dezembro o Algarve ter uma mínima mais baixa do que Bragança

Por aqui a mínima foi apenas *7ºC*


----------



## Levante (5 Dez 2009 às 16:20)

Por aqui também mínima fresquinha, 7ºC, mas um dia óptimo com as nuvens a ficarem todas pela serra (para não variar ), vento muito fraco de SSW-SW, 60% de humidade, 18ºC logo a partir das 10h e um cardume enorme de golfinhos em frente à Ilha da Culatra 
Continuação dos dias primaveris até perder de vista...Viva o Inverno no Algarve!


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2009 às 16:45)

Sempre se pode adiantar que as próximas 2 semanas trarão a ausência de precipitação e temperaturas amenas durante o dia... refrescando durante a noite... mais um run do GFS sem quaisquer novidades...


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2009 às 18:14)

Depois de uma noite fresquinha, o dia até nem esteve muito mal.
Tive uma máxima de 18,7ºC às 13h38. 
Ao final da tarde começaram a aparecer algumas nuvens por aqui...mas nada de especial.

Quanto aos extremos normalmente registados aqui no Sitio das Fontes, de facto essa zona é sempre mais fria que os arredores. Tem um microclima muito específico. Deve ser da influência do rio, que está ali bem perto. Refira-se que a humidade deste local também é muito elevada, o que origina a frequente acumulação de 0,2mm durante a noite, devido à sua condensação no pluviómetro (será normal tantas noites com estes 0,2mm??).


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,0 ºC (13h21)
Temperatura mínima = 6,9 ºC (02h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2009 às 19:24)

Boas, por aqui, um dia a tantos outros, uma bela tarde a dar um passeio à beira-mar, sol e mais sol e mais sol, venham de lá mais 15 dias de sol e sem chuva é disto que a malta quer e gosta. Atenção que o alerta amarelo da protecção civil a todo o país, no Algarve é por causa do sol e de alguma nuvem que pode tapar o sol.

Máxima: 16.8ºC
mínima: 6.6ºC
actual: 12.3ºC

Aqui fica um provérbio: "Ao 5º dia de cada mês, verás que mês terás". 

Quem sabe no próximo Verão quando muitos vierem cá de férias apanhem com mau tempo em cima, o que eu não ria, se chovesse no Verão no Algarve quando o pessoal andava por cá a pensar em sol, calor e praia, levar com uma valente carga de água em cima. Era ouro sobre azul.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2009 às 20:20)

ecobcg disse:


> Refira-se que a humidade deste local também é muito elevada, o que origina a frequente acumulação de 0,2mm durante a noite, devido à sua condensação no pluviómetro (será normal tantas noites com estes 0,2mm??).



Nessas condições é perfeitamente normal.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2009 às 00:41)

Boas
Apanhei chuviscos entre setubal e grândola durante a manhã de sabado de resto foi um dia seco e ameno em Grândola...

Agora céu nublado e uma temperatura de 9,9°C


----------



## sielwolf (6 Dez 2009 às 11:00)

Monchique às 11h
Temperatura: 13,9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 11,4ºC
Pressão:1021.9hPa 
Humidade:83%
Precipitação: 0.0mm


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2009 às 15:10)

Boa tarde !!
Ceu muito nublado e vento nulo !!
Hoje nem frio está !!

PS: Já não suporto ouvir estes gajos do rádio 
" mau tempo que atinge todo o país ""

" tem caido chuva intensa por todo país "

Onde acaba o país para eles !!
Dá-me a ideia que o país para eles, apenas desce abaixo de Setubal quando chega o Verão....


----------



## Levante (6 Dez 2009 às 15:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde !!
> Ceu muito nublado e vento nulo !!
> Hoje nem frio está !!
> 
> ...



Acredita Aurélio... comunicação social da treta que nem noticiar correctamente são capazes...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Alandroal: temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 9 ºC e os 15 ºC; neste momento estão 14 ºC e o céu cada vez mais carregado ... o vento já é moderado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Dez 2009 às 22:22)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui, ceu muito nublado com vento quase nulo de E, e sem chuva.

Muita humidade...

14.7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2009 às 22:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde !!
> Ceu muito nublado e vento nulo !!
> Hoje nem frio está !!
> 
> ...



Mas tu, ainda não entendeste que o Algarve para a comunicação social ou para a maioria dos portugueses, só existe no Verão.

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado de manhã cedinho, depois um aumento de nebulosidade.

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 8.9ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2009 às 23:13)

Boas
Hoje ouvi dois homens a comentar o que tinham escutado não fasso idéia onde que o algarve hoje ia ter muito mau tempo. Infelizmente não é essa a realidade.

 Em Grândola a temperatura é de 14°C a mínima foi de 9,3°C e não choveu todo o dia. Aqui só chove amanha


----------



## Kraliv (6 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde !!
> Ceu muito nublado e vento nulo !!
> Hoje nem frio está !!
> 
> ...





Tens dúvidas????








Já não te lembras deste mapa??


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

Kraliv, outra vez não.


----------



## CMPunk (7 Dez 2009 às 00:28)

LOOL

Essa imagem ai ai ate me parto a rir xD

Qualquer dia nem burros existe, com a seca que vai.

Isto é mesmo lindo, dao chuva e chuva e chuva para aqui, os modelos o mesmo, mas aqui nao cai nada, tá mais seco que nem sei lá.

Até os meus coentros estão murchos xD


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2009 às 01:53)

Em Grandola tem estado a chover fraco por vezes moderado.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2009 às 06:43)

Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008 

Alandroal: Muita, muita chuva por aqui nesta última hora ... Aguaceiros intensos


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2009 às 08:43)

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 7 de Dezembro de 2009

REGIÂO SUL:
Céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste,
tornando-se fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo da Roca:
Ondas de oeste com 3 a 3,5m.
Costa Ocidental a sul do Cabo da Roca:
Ondas de oeste com 3 a 3,5 m, diminuindo para 2 a 3 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 2 m, diminuindo para 1 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 14
LISBOA - 16
FARO - 18

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão

Actualizado a 7 de Dezembro de 2009 às 5:26 UTC

Mais uma previsão que vai falhar... reparem que só passaram 2 horas e toda a parte da esquerda da linha de instabilidade desapareceu... não vai chover nada...


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2009 às 09:09)

Na última hora Sines 16,8mm


----------



## Kraliv (7 Dez 2009 às 10:00)

Gerofil disse:


> Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008
> 
> Alandroal: Muita, muita chuva por aqui nesta última hora ... Aguaceiros intensos






Aqui um pouco mais ao lado... 19mm acumulados até ao momento 

Foi uma boa ajuda às alfaces 

Temperatura nos 13,4ºC


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2009 às 10:26)

Bom dia !!
Ceu muito nublado mas sem sinal que possa chover ... a frente que está provocando chuva moderada a forte no Alto Alentejo não passa no Algarve !!

Vai render zero !!!

No Fim de semana tb não choverá .....
Quando vai chover não faço a minima ideia !!


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2009 às 10:27)

Em Grândola foi uma madrugada de muita chuva nem dei por ter parado toda a noite e entre as 6:30 e as 8:00 foi muito forte. Por isso a previsão para o sul não está errada.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2009 às 10:53)

A mínima em Grândola foi de uns incríveis 14,7°C, precipitação não sei mas foi bem acima dos 10mm


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Dez 2009 às 11:23)

Muita chuva esta madrugada e manhã na Costa Vicentina, segundo o radar e os registos das estações do IM. Já para lá da Serra de Monchique, parece que se vai esfumar tudo, mais uma vez... de modo a deixar chuviscos ou mesmo nada...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2009 às 12:15)

Bom dia,

Por aqui nada de chuva. O céu está nublado, vento fraco de Sul, temperatura nos 19,7ºC. A minima da noite foi de uns amenos 17,1ºC registados às 00h00.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2009 às 14:02)

Na estação de Monchique, a 400m de altitude, a precipitação acumulada já vai nos 29mm hoje. Nada mau!

Na Foia o valor deverá ser substancialmente maior.

A consequência disso é que pouco ou nada passa para além dessa barreira orográfica.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2009 às 14:27)

Alguns dados relativos à precipitação acumulada entre as 00h00 e as 12h00:

Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 28.8 mm
Portalegre (590 m) 21.0 mm
Evora (246 m) 17.0 mm
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 11.0 mm
Beja (247 m) 4.0 mm
Sagres (26 m) 0.0 mm
Faro (8 m) 0.0 mm

Fonte: WeatherOnline

Algumas estações do IM no Alentejo estiveram *OFF* durante a noite, pelo que não registaram dados de precipitação (por exemplo *ESTREMOZ*); no final do mês não se pode esquecer deste pormenor, porque os dados serão inferiores aos que efectivamente ocorreram em termos reais. Ainda bem que recorro, sempre que possível, a outras fontes quanto se trata de apurar dados relativos à precipitação.
Também noto que *este Outono, sempre que há alguma chuva, há uma longa sequência de cortes de electricidade* (constantemente a luz vai abaixo), algo que não é habitual ... Terão esses cortes alguma influência sobre as EMA do IM ? *Atenção EDP *!!!

Entretanto, aqui no *Alandroal* recomeçou a chover a partir das 14h00. 
Temperatura mínima = 11,5 ºC; Temperatura actual = 13,5 ºC.

*ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Precipitação registada em Estremoz dia 7 de Dezembro = 15,6 mm* (Fonte: COTR)


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2009 às 14:36)

Têm surgido alguns desenvolvimentos nas serras algarvias.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2009 às 14:40)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar por volta das 13h, tendo acumulado até agora 1,0mm. O rain rate máximo foi de 3,8mm/hora. Não deve acumular muito mais que isto. A temperatura está nos 17,8ºC, com vento fraco de Sul. A pressão atmosferica está nos 1018,5hPa.


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2009 às 14:52)

Aqui também já chove mas nem me vou dar ao trabalho de tirar uma foto... 

Diferenças entre o radar IM das 06 da manhã e das 14... de momento ainda não conseguimos sair dos 5mm de chuva num dia...


----------



## PDias (7 Dez 2009 às 15:32)

Também noto que *este Outono, sempre que há alguma chuva, há uma longa sequência de cortes de electricidade* (constantemente a luz vai abaixo), algo que não é habitual ... Terão esses cortes alguma influência sobre as EMA do IM ? *Atenção EDP *!!!

Boa tarde,

essa é uma situação que também se vive aqui, com constantes cortes de electricidade sempre que vêm chuva, e além dos cortes é também as constantes quebras de luz (parecendo uma discoteca).EDP
Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2009 às 16:47)

Humm!! Está uma bela tarde de sol neste momento!! E com 19,1ºC a acompanhar! Belo fim de tarde!

Acumulei um total de 1,2mm no Sitio das Fontes!!! Ena tanto!!!
Para a semana há mais! Ou não!


----------



## Levante (7 Dez 2009 às 17:10)

E pronto, a frente demorou 2h a passar e deixou apenas chuva muito fraca, penso q não mais que 1mm. Se ela já vinha debilitada...deixou o que lhe restava em Monchique (para não variar) e aqui apenas deu direito a visibilidade muito escassa com chuva "molha-parvos". Agora o sol já começa a espreitar num céu ainda muito nublado, dando uma bela tonalidade.
18ºC, 100% humidade, vento SSW 24km/h. Agora... venha o levante


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado. Chuva fraca.

Máxima: 19.4ºC
mínima: 13.7ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

Hoje tive com um amigo que vive neste momento, em Lisboa, e ele ficou completamente estupefacto com a paisagem que o Algarve apresenta, quase no Natal, tudo completamente seco, mesmo as pessoas mais antigas, dizem que não há memória de verem tudo seco a cerca de 18 dias do Natal, é assustador.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

Tem calma Algarvio .... repara que os dados estão a mudar !!

Se nas outras vezes apenas se via os cnários fantásticos previstos pelo GFS, desta vez todos os modelos credíveis estão a apontar para uma mudança de padrão !!

Como disse anteriormente o posicionamento daquela depressão que chegará na Sexta Feira perto de Portugal será decisiva, porque é no momento em que o Anticiclone continental irá subir de latitude e se essa depressão descesse demasiado de latitude podia fazer com que o Anticiclone se esperguisasse mais !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2009 às 22:14)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia com céu pouco nublado, entrando alguma nebulosidade ao final da tarde e assim mantém-se.

Máxima: 18.4ºC
mínima: 12.7ºC
actual: 15.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2009 às 22:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,7 ºC (15h01)
Temperatura mínima = 7,4 ºC (06h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*Hoje a tarde foi um pouco quente demais para esta altura do ano.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *15,7 ºC* (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2009 às 11:05)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o céu está nublado, vento fraco e muita humidade no ar (93% neste momento). Sigo com 16,8ºC. A minima da noite foi de 13,ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Dez 2009 às 11:17)

Boas...

Noite/madrugada e manha marcada pelo nevoeiro, e agora ceu muito nublado com um ligeiro nevoeiro á mistura (tipicamente natalicio).

14.2ºC

Min: 10.2ºC

Está bem freco hoje nestas bandas!


----------



## Levante (9 Dez 2009 às 14:47)

]ToRnAdO[;179557 disse:
			
		

> Boas...
> 
> Noite/madrugada e manha marcada pelo nevoeiro, e agora ceu muito nublado com um ligeiro nevoeiro á mistura (tipicamente natalicio).
> 
> ...



Aqui nos "trópicos" algarvios, o nevoeiro também marcou presença, mas rapidamente deu lugar a um dia muito bom, com o sol a dominar (apenas algumas nuvens mais no interior). A humidade mantém-se elevada, acima dos 80%. No aeroporto de Faro a mínima foi de 14ºC e desde as 12h que estão 19ºC, o que aliado ao sol, elevada humidade e vento sempre muito fraco/fraco de ESE, dá uma sensação que nada tem a ver com inverno 
Para quê siberiana quando temos isto!?


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2009 às 21:15)

Boas, por aqui, manhã de nevoeiro que levantou-se depois do meio-dia e ficando o céu pouco nublado. 

Máxima: 18.9ºC
mínima: 12.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

Boa noite!

Por aqui sigo com 10,6ºC, numa noite de nevoeiro, que já esteve bem cerrado aqui em Lagoa. A humidade está nos 97%.
A máxima do dia foi de 18,9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

Estremoz (ontem, 4ª feira):

Temperatura máxima = 14,3 ºC (09h55)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 10,8 ºC (04h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

*Alguma chuva  nas horas centrais do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,7 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (10 Dez 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a noite foi muito húmida, com muito nevoeiro, a registar 100% às 02h01 e durante toda a noite acima dos 97%. A temperatura minima foi de 9,7ºC.

Por agora sigo com céu limpo, 12,8ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2009 às 23:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,3 ºC (14h29)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 7,4 ºC (08h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Altas pressões e fluxo de leste trazem nevoeiro; foi o que se passou esta manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,7 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (11 Dez 2009 às 00:29)

Por aqui sigo com 7,9ºC e a descer, com 96% de humidade e sem vento. Mais uma bela noite fresquinha e húmida!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2009 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e vento de leste.

Máxima: 17.6ºC
mínima: 11.9ºC


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2009 às 21:07)

Mesmo aqui ao lado e não entra nada... mais chuva perdida para Marrocos ou para o Estreito...


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

frederico disse:


> Mesmo aqui ao lado e não entra nada... mais chuva perdida para Marrocos ou para o Estreito...



Isso é azar.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

É preciso ter azar...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,0 ºC (14h45)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 7,3 ºC (23h12)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*A rotação do vento para sul registada na noite passada vez disparar a temperatura ao longo do dia de hoje. Mas para Domingo é esperada a entrada de uma massa de ar fria procedente do interir da Europa que vai fazer baixar novamente a temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,7 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## sielwolf (12 Dez 2009 às 09:33)

Monchique ( condições actuais ) :

Temperatura: 13,4 ºC
Pressão: 1014,8 hPa
Humidade : 64%
Temperatura mínima registada hoje: 12,3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

Estremoz = 15,9 ºC *(Máxima do mês atingida hoje às 11h18, com 16,5 ºC)*

A disposição dos centros de pressão esta manhã (altas pressões no norte da Península Ibérica e baixas pressões a oeste de Lisboa) está a favorecer a entrada de uma massa de ar procedente de sul que está a fazer disparar a temperatura do ar para cima. 
Esta situação deverá mudar radicalmente a partir da tarde de hoje, com a retirada das altas pressões para as Ilhas Britânicas e a formação de uma corrente de leste, o que vai provocar uma acentuada descida da temperatura do ar a partir de logo à tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,5 ºC (11h18)
Temperatura mínima = 8,8 ºC (03h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Hoje destaco a temperatura máxima absoluta deste mês até ao momento e a acentuada descida de pressão atmosférica.

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *16,5 ºC* (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

Estremoz: Céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento moderado de nordeste e temperatura de 8,2 ºC por agora. 


Notável descida de temperatura de ontem para hoje (ontem estavam 16,5 ºC a esta hora).





CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## sielwolf (13 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

Monchique ( condições actuais ) :

Temperatura: 12,7 ºC
Pressão: 1006,7 hPa
Humidade : 87%
Temperatura mínima registada hoje: 10,9ºC
__________________


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2009 às 19:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,1 ºC (15h00)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 5,4 ºC (08h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Notável descida da temperatura de ontem para hoje ... * 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,5 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = *4,9 ºC* (dia 13).


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2009 às 20:22)

Boa noite!

Por aqui o dia esteve ameno, com o céu pouco nublado e a temperatura a chegar ao máximo de 18,9ºC. Neste momento está nos 12,9ºC, com vento fraco de Norte. A minima da madrugada passada foi de 5,6ºC!

A partir desta madrugada deverá arrefecer ainda mais! Estou curioso para ver as minimas no Sitio das Fontes, nas próximas 2 madrugadas!


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2009 às 21:13)

Ligaram-me da Manta Rota e disseram-me que se avista para sul neste momento um belo festival de relâmpagos que está a iluminar a noite, sendo possível também vislumbrar torres de cumulonimbos. 

Entretanto vim à net e está em formação segundo o Sat24 uma célula em frente à costa do sotavento, que me parece que se dirigirá para leste.

Algarvio1980, Tornado, Aurélio, Levante, estão a ver algo?


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

frederico disse:


> Ligaram-me da Manta Rota e disseram-me que se avista para sul neste momento um belo festival de relâmpagos que está a iluminar a noite, sendo possível também vislumbrar torres de cumulonimbos.
> 
> Entretanto vim à net e está em formação segundo o Sat24 uma célula em frente à costa do sotavento, que me parece que se dirigirá para leste.
> 
> Algarvio1980, Tornado, Aurélio, Levante, estão a ver algo?



E não é que está mesmo a haver espectáculo luminoso a sul do Algarve.
Está é tudo um pouco longe.


----------



## Levante (13 Dez 2009 às 21:33)

Confirmo! Belos relâmpagos, e hoje como não acompanhei o satélit/radar, fiquei um pouco surpreendido! Mas vim logo confirmar e...voilá! 
Pena formar-se tudo no mar e dirigir-se para o estreito/costa marroquina.
Mais uma vez, tudo ao lado, mas não deixa de ser bonito


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2009 às 21:59)

Levante disse:


> Confirmo! Belos relâmpagos, e hoje como não acompanhei o satélit/radar, fiquei um pouco surpreendido! Mas vim logo confirmar e...voilá!
> Pena formar-se tudo no mar e dirigir-se para o estreito/costa marroquina.
> Mais uma vez, tudo ao lado, mas não deixa de ser bonito



Vai vendo vizinho, que eu só vejo luzes de natal em frente.

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado. 

Máxima: 18.8ºC
mínima: 8.4ºC
actual: 9.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

*Terra, água, ar e fogo*               (Estremoz: 3,3 ºC)





*Descargas eléctricas esta noite (entre as 21h35 e as 22h05)*


----------



## Levante (13 Dez 2009 às 22:44)

Bem, o fogo de artificio continua, desde as 20h que vejo relampagos a sul!
E na última hora formaram-se 2 células mais proximas da costa, a uns 30km a SW do Cabo de Santa Maria.
Esta linha de instabilidade que se prolonga desde o sul de Sagres/Lagos até à costa marroquina a sul de Tanger parece-me ser, quanto a mim, resultado da interacção entre a massa de ar polar frio vindo de N com o que resta da depressão do Norte de África/Mediterrâneo Ocidental. Foi bem visível no satélite a formação de células quando o ar frio interagiu com a atmosfera "aquecida" ao largo da costa algarvia.
Já se nota mais frio, e o valor do algarvio é esclarecedor. Como o vento do quadrante N é muito fraco, penso que a temperatura poderá descer até aos 5ºC esta madrugada, talvez mais noutras estações.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui não tenho estado atento ao fogo de artificio... até custa ir á varanda, pois o ar está gelido!!

Temp_actual : 7.8ºC ...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2009 às 00:17)

A temperatura por aqui tem sofrido uma descida significativa nas últimas horas!
Sigo neste momento com 6,7ºC, sem vento e com céu limpo. Óptimas condições para uma possível noite muito fria!!!


----------



## Dourado (14 Dez 2009 às 01:13)

Boas.
Eu também tenho estado a apreciar este fogo de artificio. Alguns relampagos são deveras espectaculares.
Neste momento céu limpo (bom para apreciar as estrelas cadentes...vi bastantes  ) http://www.zenite.nu/ podem ver que hoje é uma optima noite para assistir a este fenómeno.

6,8º neste momento em S.Brás de Alportel.


----------



## Kraliv (14 Dez 2009 às 01:26)

Boas,


Dados actuais:

Temp. 4,0ºC ; Pressão 1003hPa ; Vento 22,7km NE



Vai ser uma manhã (e não só) 

Falta


----------



## sielwolf (14 Dez 2009 às 08:28)

Em Monchique estão a esta hora 2,9ºC , e a mínima registada foi de 2,6ºC.
A humidade está nos 56%. Pressão a 1008.0hPa


----------



## Kraliv (14 Dez 2009 às 08:51)

Boas,



Mínima *1,6ºC* 


Temperatura actual 2,8ºC ; Pressão 1006hPa ; Vento fraco NNW



Hoje anda tudo a 100-à-hora


----------



## Sueste (14 Dez 2009 às 09:05)

Olá bom dia,

Manhã fresquinha e céu pouco nublado, neste momento ainda com 7.3ºC e a temperatura minima foi de 3.8ºC.... Vamos ver como se vai comportar as temperaturas na proxima madrugada..... 

Ontem à noite, a Sul vi um festival de luzes, no inicio até pensei que estava alucinar...não estava a contar....foi muito bom, pena ter sido bem ao longe...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2009 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

A noite por aqui foi fresquinha, com uma miníma de 3,6ºC registada às 02h19.
Por agora sigo com 7,8ºC, céu limpo e vento na ordem dos 20 km/h.


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2009 às 09:50)

Vamos ver se o vento acalma no dia de hoje para termos todos as 1ªs mínimas negativas deste Outuno... só assim o frio se pode instalar...


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2009 às 11:26)

Vai ser complicado. Às 10h Sagres está (e quase todas as outras estações) quase a saltar fora do limite dos 10º... Assim vai ser difícil termos temperaturas negativas durante a noite... 







O pico da temperatura será um pouco antes das 13h...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Dez 2009 às 11:31)

V.R.S.A.

  Seco...

e este ventinho de N está a matar-me!!

Minima de hoje : 4.2ºC

Agora: 7.8ºC a subir lentamente!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2009 às 11:33)

Por aqui já marca 11,2ºC!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2009 às 12:06)

Estremoz: Tempo frio, com céu quase limpo e vento moderado de nordeste. Temperatura actual de 6,3 ºC e pressão atmosférica de 1010 hPa (a subir rapidamente, depois de ter baixado até aos 1007 hPa esta madrugada, ou seja, a baixa pressão no Mediterrâneo Ocidental começou já a deslocar-se para leste). 
Temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 0,2 ºC, às 06h44; madrugada de geada pela região.


----------



## Levante (14 Dez 2009 às 16:11)

Finalmente frio!
Esta noite, as temperaturas não desceram em demasia devido à presença do vento N que, não sendo forte, fez-se sentir toda a noite e não deixou a temperatura descer abaixo dos 4-5ºC em quase todo o litoral sul. Talvez no Cabo de São Vicente ou na Ilha do Farol, dada a forte influência oceânica, se tenha ficado pelos 6ºC. Contudo, devido o vento provocou uma sensação térmica fria.
Hoje o típico dia frio, céu limpo, vento moderado NNW, humidade nos 30%, temperatura a chegar aos 13ºC (bastante constante em todo o litoral).
Vamos ver durante a noite, a iso 0ºC vai marcar presença (assim como marcou esta madrugada) e tudo vai depender do comportamento do vento. Segundo os modelos parece que o Norte não quer arredar pé, mas talvez no fim da madrugada, antes de começar a rodar para Leste, o vento cáia temporariamente a só assim poderemos ter temperaturas na ordem dos 2-3ºC nalguns pontos do litoral sul.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2009 às 16:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 7,8 ºC (14h31)
Temperatura mínima = 0,2 ºC (06h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*O frio vai instalando-se pouco a pouco. A próxima madrugada já vai ter temperaturas negativas (talvez entre os 2 e os 3 graus abaixo de zero).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,5 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = *0,2 ºC* (dia 14).


----------



## Sueste (14 Dez 2009 às 17:28)

Boas,

Um dia bem fresco por cá, a temperatura não passou dos 12.4ºC e lembro que a minima foi de 3.8ºC.

Neste momento 9.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2009 às 17:31)

Por aqui sigo com 9,9ºC. 
Já está bem fresquinho.

A máxima de hoje foi de 13,8ºC.

Vamos ver a evolução da temperatura durante a noite. Esperemos que o vento não esteja presente.


----------



## Dourado (14 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

Boas

Em S.Brás: 

Céu limpo

Minima de hoje: 4,1º

Actualmente: 6,9º


----------



## Kraliv (14 Dez 2009 às 18:42)

Boas,


Temperatura Mín:  1.6 °C  ( 04:57)  

Temperatura Máx: 8.6 °C ( 14:46)  



Neste momento, céu limpo e Vento fraco N

Temp. actual: 5,6ºC ; Pressão 1010hPa 


Venha lá essa madrugada


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2009 às 21:10)

Aljezur com uns interessantes 1,2º às 20h... Talvez seja o sítio mais frio do sul do país...


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

Agreste disse:


> Aljezur com uns interessantes 1,2º às 20h... Talvez seja o sítio mais frio do sul do país...



Depende do que consideras Sul. Almada vai com -0,4ºC e Alvega com -0,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2009 às 21:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Depende do que consideras Sul. Almada vai com -0,4ºC e Alvega com -0,7ºC.



Esses locais pertencem ao Centro. Alvega então nem se discute.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Esses locais pertencem ao Centro. Alvega então nem se discute.



Na minha opinião pertencem ambos ao Sul, mas entendo que haja outras pessoas com opiniões diferentes das minhas.


----------



## Redfish (14 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

3º por agora mas deverá baixar abaixo de zero certamente por aqui durante a madrugada.


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

Eu considero todas... fica então como a zona mais fria na parte mais a sul do país...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Dez 2009 às 21:45)

V.R.S.A.

Registo 5.4 e cai com força...

Vento Fraco de NE!!!


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 21:46)

]ToRnAdO[;181182 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Registo 5.4 e cai com força...
> 
> Vento Fraco de NE!!!



O que é que cai? Chuva?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

N_Fig disse:


> O que é que cai? Chuva?



Orvalho 


Epah não cai nada... a não ser a temperatura!!...


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2009 às 22:16)

Long way to go... mas está a melhorar... todas as estações baixaram em média 1º na última hora... 

Iremos ter mínimas negativas em todas as estações do Algarve?


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2009 às 22:19)

Bem, registo neste momento a minima mais baixa registada pela minha estação!! Estou com *0,9ºC* no Sitio das Fontes!
O facto de não estar vento está a ajudar! vamos ver se continua a descer!

Por outro lado, a minha estação do lidl aqui na cidade de Lagoa está a marcar 4,5ºC neste momento!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2009 às 22:44)

*0,6ºC* neste momento, e a descer!
Que jeito que dava agora uma chuvinha!!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2009 às 22:52)

*0,3ºC*!!
Está quase...quase a passar para negativo!!


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2009 às 23:13)

Continua a descida a um ritmo de 1º grau por hora... Aljezur saltou de +0,6 para -1,2º... portanto a 1º geada da noite... 






Dado curioso é que as temperaturas no centro do pais estão estáveis ou ameaçam ligeira subida... será do vento?


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Boas, por aqui, não sei como teve o dia porque não tive aqui, mas parece que teve céu limpo.

Máxima: 12.2ºC
mínima: 3.6ºC
actual: 4.6ºC

As mínimas ficarão a rondar entre os -1ºC e os 3ºC, duvido que baixem mais que isto, mas podem descer em locais com inversão térmica.

Em Sines estavam 6.5ºC às 10 horas, até arrepiava os ossos, com o vento . Em Lisboa andou sempre à volta dos 9ºC-10ºC durante esta tarde. De realçar a temperatura de a variar entre os 0ºC e os -2ºC entre o nó de Paderne e o nó de Ourique na A2, por volta das 7h20m.

Realmente, a paisagem é totalmente diferente basta sairmos do Algarve, para que a paisagem mesmo no Alentejo seja verde, coisa que não acontece actualmente no Algarve, na zona de Grândola existe já alguma água em cima das terras. Numa distância de apenas 100 kms em relação ao Algarve, a situação é totalmente diferente, contra esses factos ninguém pode negá-los. Ainda hoje, em plena REN o responsável da REN, numa palestra referir que este Outono estava a ser chuvoso, e a maioria fez um bruáa na sala a dizer chuvoso onde? no Algarve está tudo seco. Se já tinha a convicção que o Algarve para muitos portugueses só interessa o sol e praia, hoje mais uma vez vi que essa convicção é em todo o lado, o Algarve só interessa mesmo o sol e a praia, porque o resto, é puro egoísmo da maior parte dos portugueses.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

4.3ºC


----------



## Snow (14 Dez 2009 às 23:35)

N_Fig disse:


> Na minha opinião pertencem ambos ao Sul, mas entendo que haja outras pessoas com opiniões diferentes das minhas.



Alvega pertence ao concelho de Abrantes, distrito de Santarém, Zona centro e não Sul


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

*0,0ºC* neste momento!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

Ora ai está! Primeiro valor negativo registado pela estação das Fontes desde a sua instalação!
*-0,1ºC *neste momento!


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

Bragança joga noutro campeonato no que toca ao frio, mas é interessante ver mínimas proximas de 0ºC ou mesmo abaixo desse valor no ALGARVE


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

Termino o dia com a minima de 0,1ºC já mencionada! nada mau!

Vamos ver o que a madrugada nos reserva! Será que vai descer mais um pouco? Talvez amanhã de manhã estejam algumas zonas branquinhas da geada!!
Por agora, 0,0ºC!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

MSantos disse:


> Bragança joga noutro campeonato no que toca ao frio, mas é interessante ver mínimas proximas de 0ºC ou mesmo abaixo desse valor no ALGARVE




Realmente é bem interessante verificar temperaturas tão baixas de um extremo ao outro de Portugal!! Pena não acontecer mais vezes! Claro que nunca teremos valores como os vossos, mas perto de 0 já é bem bom!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

Onde deve haver branco com fartura é em ALjezur com -1.4ºC e 99% de hum...

Aqui sigo na minha estaçãp com 3.8ºC !!


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

A estação da RTA já andou pelos 6,1ºC... agora está em 6,9ºC...


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 01:04)

ecobcg disse:


> Ora ai está! Primeiro valor negativo registado pela estação das Fontes desde a sua instalação!
> *-0,1ºC *neste momento!



Parabéns ! Uma estação só é estação com E grande após fazer a rodagem dos -0,1ºC aos 40,1º


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Dez 2009 às 01:10)

ECOBCG-- Lá se foram 'os 3 da estação' ... parabens!!

Por aqui ainda um bocadinho longe dessa meta: 3.1ºC

Já la chego... devagarinho se vai ao longe


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 01:16)

E pronto... Portimão também já caiu abaixo do 0ºC. Está com -1,1ºC... a próxima deve ser Martimlongo... No litoral está tudo um pouco parado... temos mais 5 horas para tentar chegar lá...


----------



## Levante (15 Dez 2009 às 01:35)

Faro é o local mais ameno do algarve registanto ainda 6ºC. Penso que isso se deva à ligeira brisa (13km/h) de NNW que não deixa a humidade subir (61%) e a temperatura descer. Albufeira com vento NNE a 16km/h com 4ºC e até Sagres já vai nos 3ºC com brisa muito fraca de E 
Vamos ver o comportamento do vento ao longo da noite, se esta brisa se mantiver a temperatura nao deverá descer dos 4-5ºC. Mas penso que ainda durante a madrugada o vento deve "cair" por completo antes de virar para E, e é nesse momento que a temperatura pode cair e acabar num valor bem interessante!


----------



## meteo (15 Dez 2009 às 01:52)

Eu a pensar que 3,3ºC para Oeiras era bom. Fui batido por Sagres,na ponta do pais  POrtimão com -1,1  Temperaturas bem interessantes!


----------



## Levante (15 Dez 2009 às 02:08)

Faro já vai nos 4ºC com vento fraco de N (9km/h) e 65% de humidade.
Despeço-me e amanha talvez acorde com uma bela mínima de 2ºC


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2009 às 03:41)

O IM arriscou muito com a mínima de -4ºC em Beja, às 03h ainda tem apenas +1ºC. Não sei o que os levou a dar uma previsão dessas...


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Dez 2009 às 04:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Ora ai está! Primeiro valor negativo registado pela estação das Fontes desde a sua instalação!
> *-0,1ºC *neste momento!



E como é de extremos o nosso alimento ,
mil Vivas a  este  momento.


----------



## Skizzo (15 Dez 2009 às 04:38)

Meu deus! Nunca pensei que o Sul conseguisse ser tao frio 







-3,6ºC Almada
-3,3ºC Aljezur
-2,4ºC Portel
-2,2ºC Portimão
-2,1ºC Alvalade
-1,7ºC Amareleja
-0,6ºC Mértola
-0,5ºC Évora
-0,4ºC Setúbal
-0,1ºC Castro Verde


----------



## Skizzo (15 Dez 2009 às 05:12)

Agora estão -4,4ºC em Almada, -4ºC também em Aljezur e -3,7ºC em Portel  Faro também já vai com 3,3ºC e Castro Marim no "Algarve morno" já está nos 2,3ºC


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2009 às 07:04)

Bom dia!

Esta é a minha previsão para amanhã: a precipitação vai entrar pelo barlavento, onde será superior; progredirá depois para nascente, e já no sotavento será superior no litoral; a nordeste do Caldeirão, ou seja, no vale do Guadiana e na região de Alcoutim e Martilongo ficar-se-á por chuviscos. Aposto em 5 a 10 mm para o sotavento. A festa brava ficará então para dia 18.

Ou seja, amanhã vai chover mais no barlavento e no litoral do sotavento.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 07:55)

Fica o automático das 06h do IM... Interessantes os -4,1ºC de Aljezur. Com pena de não terem caído todas as estações para valores negativos (3 estações acima de 0ºC e 3 abaixo de ºC - dá uma média de -0,05ºC). Fica para a próxima...


----------



## Sueste (15 Dez 2009 às 09:06)

Olá bom dia,

Manhã fria com céu limpo, mas aquecer aos poucos. Neste momento estou com 6.2ºC e 54% de Hum. A minima desta madrugada foi de 2.8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia!
A noite por aqui foi de "records mínimos" consecutivos para a minha estação!
Registei a minima de *-1,7ºC* às 7h07.

Neste momento sigo com 3,1ºC e a subir rapidamente! Há 5 minutos atrás estavam 1,1ºC! O céu está limpo e o vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2009 às 09:19)

Noite gélida no sul do país.
Segundo o IM, às 8h, e só para dar alguns exemplos:

Aljezur e Portel: -4.6ºC
Alvalade: -3.8ºC
Estremoz: -3.9ºC
A sempre quente Amareleja: -3.5ºC
Portimão (!) e Castro Verde: -3.1ºC.

Entre outros... uma noite para recordar, sem dúvida...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Dez 2009 às 10:13)

V.R.S.A.

Min: 0.6ºC Positivos... 

Neste momento 3.5ºC!


----------



## sandra santos (15 Dez 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia gelado,
 Quanto a temperatura aui no sul o meu marido hoje fez a noite,e cerca das 4 da manha ligou o carro para ver a temp.-4 graus em Estombar..


----------



## Redfish (15 Dez 2009 às 10:42)

Bom Dia

Depois de um amanhecer (- 5º pelas 08:00) actualmente já subiu e ronda agora os 6/8 Graus.

Na minha zona é frequnte temperaturas bem baixas, sendo as Geadas bem vigorosas por aqui.

A temperatura no Inverno por aqui é em media 10 graus mais baixa pela manhã do que no Litoral Algarvio.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2009 às 11:33)

Alandroal: Às 7h30 estavam + 1,5 ºC. A noite trouxe geada mas o dia apresenta-se de céu quase limpo e as temperaturas vão subindo, esperando-se uma tarde já mais amena.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 11:36)

A nebolusidade média e alta já está a entrar pelo barlavento... Vamos ver como reagem as temperaturas... mas já é certo que vamos saltar fora dos 10ºC...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2009 às 12:26)

Em Olhão, a mínima foi de 1.5ºC, de referir que no sítio da Galvana esta manhã estava 1ºC às 8h30m marcada no carro. Agora aumenta a nebulosidade e à noite já pode cair alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2009 às 13:12)

mr. phillip disse:


> Aljezur e Portel: -4.6ºC
> Alvalade: -3.8ºC
> Estremoz: -3.9ºC
> *A sempre quente Amareleja*: -3.5ºC
> Portimão (!) e Castro Verde: -3.1ºC.



Atenção que o interior do Alentejo tem habitualmente valores mínimos bastante baixos. A Amareleja está longe de ser sempre quente, durante todo o ano. Os valores mínimos anuais costumam bater nos -5 ºC em alguns locais do Alentejo com alguma facilidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2009 às 13:15)

Skizzo disse:


> Agora estão -4,4ºC em Almada



Quando fizerem referência à estação de Almada, lembrem-se sempre fica em tudo menos Almada, mas sim na Praia da Rainha, a cerca de 10 km de Almada, com condições para a formação de inversões térmicas muito específicas.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2009 às 13:31)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Atenção que o interior do Alentejo tem habitualmente valores mínimos bastante baixos. A Amareleja está longe de ser sempre quente, durante todo o ano. Os valores mínimos anuais costumam bater nos -5 ºC em alguns locais do Alentejo com alguma facilidade.



Eu sei disso Daniel... A referência foi feita no sentido de apontar a um local onde normalmente só se olham para as máximas e extremos de calor, uma situação onde a Amareleja se destaca por motivos pouco habituais.
Não é segredo nenhum que o interior, em regra tem as maiores amplitudes térmicas anuais em Portugal, implicando isso mínimas fria e máximas quentes...


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Atenção que o interior do Alentejo tem habitualmente valores mínimos bastante baixos. A Amareleja está longe de ser sempre quente, durante todo o ano. Os valores mínimos anuais costumam bater nos -5 ºC em alguns locais do Alentejo com alguma facilidade.



Sem dúvida alguma.
Mesmo assim houve algumas localidades, que apesar desta onda de frio e se situarem bem no interior, em zonas relativamente baixas, se mantiveram positivas.
Penso, assim, que existem inúmeros factores a ter em conta.
Alguns locais são verdadeiros oásis de humidade, outros são de secura,  e também há os que são de calor e até os há do frio.
Nem todos os locais quentes demonstraram serem necessariamente negativamente frios, mesmo em noites com condições tão particulares para a acumulação de ar frio como foi a de hoje. Outros locais como a Amareleja, já tinham demonstrado não terem condições para ser o local mais quente do Alentejo ( apesar do «recorde» o sugerir), seja no verão, seja em termos anuais, porque é uma zona algo sensível a episódios de inversão térmica.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 14:38)

Máximo de temperaturas do dia de hoje (autómatico do IM das 13h)... fazer o caminho inverso com núvens médias e altas é que vai ser quase impossível... mas alguma coisa tem de baixar...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2009 às 15:08)

Por aqui sigo com 10,9ºC e com o vento já a fazer-se sentir de E/SE. O céu está nublado também! Lá se vai o frio! Venha chuva agora, que tanta falta faz cá para estes lados!


----------



## Sueste (15 Dez 2009 às 15:27)

Boa Tarde,

Céu nublado e um ventinho de SE, dá uma sensação desagradável de frio. Estão neste momento 11.0ºC com 53% de Hum. 

A máxima até ao momento foi de 11.2ºC.


----------



## Levante (15 Dez 2009 às 15:34)

As nuvens não vao deixar a temperatura subir para além destes valores (por enquanto, que ainda existe frio instalado) mas também não deixam descer, e até penso que a máxima do dia vai ser registada perto da meia noite.
Mas hoje a sensação de frio é maior que ontem, pelos 2ºC a menos e por não haver sol.
Não se se estão de acordo, mas parece que a instabilidade vai entrar mais cedo que o previsto. Penso que com o cair da noite já estará muito próxima!
Conto com uns 10-15mm, umas rajadas moderadas/fortes de S e talvez trovoada


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Dez 2009 às 16:00)

Por aqui o céu já está completamente coberto.E continua bastante frio.Se o IM pôs Castelo Branco em Alerta amarelo pela possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 400m, acredito que por cá aconteça o mesmo, pelo menos em S.Mamede. !!!


----------



## Dourado (15 Dez 2009 às 16:20)

Boas
Eu não registei uma temperatura minima tão baixa como muitos de vocês mas ainda chegou aos +1,9º. Mesmo assim é o record mínimo da estação visto que tem 6 meses 

Neste momento vou nos 8.0º e está a descer lentamente.


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2009 às 16:36)

Já está perto


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2009 às 16:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 7,8 ºC (13h24)
Temperatura mínima = - 0,4 ºC (04h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Geada generalizada pela manhã. Hoje está mais frio que ontem à mesma hora; ou seja, a nebulosidade está a reter o frio, pelo que esta próxima noite irá ser gélida por aqui ... *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,5 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = *- 0,4 ºC* (dia 15).


----------



## seqmad (15 Dez 2009 às 16:52)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Quando fizerem referência à estação de Almada, lembrem-se sempre fica em tudo menos Almada, mas sim na Praia da Rainha, a cerca de 10 km de Almada, com condições para a formação de inversões térmicas muito específicas.



O mesmo se passa para Portimão, já que a estação está no aeródromo, que fica a 7km de Portimão e 2km do Alvor numa zona baixa interior perto da Penina, onde também ocorre essa inversão. E assim nada tem a ver com a temperatura na cidade. Até no Verão, é costume eu sair ao início da madrugada do Alvor (ou Portimão) com 23-24º e ao passar por lá ter uns 15-16º e voltar a subir (não tanto) mais para o interior.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 17:09)

Estabilidade nos valores às 16h... Alterações de décimas... vamos ver no que dá!


----------



## Kraliv (15 Dez 2009 às 17:38)

frederico disse:


> Já está perto




Acredito que sim...mas não coloques link directo para esse tipo de imagens, porque, além de não se ver nada...arriscas a que daqui a 30mn a imagem seja outra 



Bem, 


Tive uma mínima vergonhosa  1,3ºC

Neste momento 6,6ºC


Venha lá a madrugada de chuva


----------



## Aurélio (15 Dez 2009 às 18:18)

Vamos a ver se não se dissipam antes de chegar á costa ... a célula a Sudoeste de S. Vicente estava com muito bom aspecto !!
Em relação aos modelos nem vale a pena olhar a mais de 48h pois estão completamente ás aranhas neste momento !!


----------



## Brunomc (15 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Boa Noite a todos..       estou em Montemor-o-Novo com 7.0¤C e vento fraco..ja se nota o vento a soprar com mais intensidade


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 19:39)

A generalidade das estações com temperaturas 1/2ºC mais altas que ontem... Há vento e isso também conta mas quase todas as estações marcam vento de Sudeste ou de Leste (SE/E) de onde está mais frio. Enquanto não rodar para Sudoeste (SO) as temperaturas podem continuar a descer...


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

Segundo o radar do IM, está a chover bem na zona do PNSACV, e vai estender-se nas próximas horas para o resto do Algarve e Alentejo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Dez 2009 às 20:41)

Segundo a Dra.Ilda Novo, ainda à pouco na RTP1, anunciou que para a madrugada de hoje é provável que neve na cidade de Portalegre. Sendo que S.Mamede tem 1025m...o cenário será fantástico.Cá estarei para poder comprovar ou não as previsões. 

No entanto posso dizer que quando cheguei a casa o termómetro marcava 3,2º e agora estou com 3,7º .... nada animador portanto !!! mas ainda é muito cedo....


----------



## trepkos (15 Dez 2009 às 20:42)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Segundo a Dra.Ilda Novo, ainda à pouco na RTP1, anunciou que para a madrugada de hoje é provável que neve na cidade de Portalegre. Sendo que S.Mamede tem 1025m...o cenário será fantástico.Cá estarei para poder comprovar ou não as previsões.
> 
> No entanto posso dizer que quando cheguei a casa o termómetro marcava 3,2º e agora estou com 3,7º .... nada animador portanto !!! mas ainda é muito cedo....



A Dr Ilda Novo voltou a dizer que ia nevar no Algarve e em Sintra?


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2009 às 20:46)

Aqui por Lagoa já chove! 0,8mm acumulados desde as 20h30!
A temperatura está nos 8,4ºC e o vento fraco de E!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Dez 2009 às 20:46)

trepkos disse:


> A Dr Ilda Novo voltou a dizer que ia nevar no Algarve e em Sintra?



Não.Falou no Norte e Centro, em cotas a cima dos 400m, subindo durante o dia de amanhã, sem especificar exactamente quais.Quando se referiu ao Sul do Pais, particularizou a cidade de Portalegre.O que de certa forma me admirou, pois é um risco.Se tivesse dito...na Serra de S. Mamede, correria um menor risco de falhar na previsão.


----------



## Jocru (15 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

Aqui em Quarteira também já chove e com alguma intensidade a temperatura é de 7,6º

Que saudades que eu já tinha de ver chover..... venha ela


----------



## Dourado (15 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

Começa a chover em S.Brás.

6,8º neste momento


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 21:15)

Aqui em Faro também já chove... pouco mas chove... Na estação da RTA aumenta a humidade e desce a temperatura... já andou nos 9,8ºC, agora tem menos 4 décimas...


----------



## Brunomc (15 Dez 2009 às 21:17)

ja me encontro em Vendas Novas..ainda nao chove..estou com 8.0¤C e vento fraco


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

Ao contrário do que vinha acontecendo desde o final da tarde, ligeira subida da temperatura, agora sigo com 3,3º C, por isso uma descida de 0,4º desde o meu último post.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

Aparentemente a frente passou por aqui com uns impressionantes 0,2mm na estação da RTA umas ruas aqui abaixo de onde estou... 

Lentamente a temperatura desce... 


Edit: A frente partiu-se e ficamos no meio do nada... grande galo! 

E a temperatura já não desce...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2009 às 22:09)

Bom, que chuvinha rápida!! Assim que chegou, logo abalou!! Deixou aqui 1mm e pelo satélite, não parece que vem mais tão cedo!! Nem sei como é que choveu tanto!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2009 às 22:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia frio de céu limpo e de manhã e aumentando de nebulosidade para a tarde. Aqui caiu 3 pingas que mal molhou o chão.

Máxima: 10.3ºC
mínima: 1.5ºC
actual: 9.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

Estremoz: Começou a chover às 23h15 ... Entretanto a temperatura já subiu dos 4,2 ºC (21h18) para os actuais 5,1 ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

começou a chover agora e sigo com 3,7º...acredito que em s.mamede já caia qq coisa de jeito


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Dez 2009 às 00:53)

Vai caindo uma água gelada, puxada a vento !!! Não sei o que faça....se me mantenho aqui ou na minha caminha !!!


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2009 às 03:18)

Chuva e apenas 3,2ºC em Beja na última hora.







Vai também chovendo no Algarve.
A estação de turismo de Faro vai neste momento com 5,8mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## CMPunk (16 Dez 2009 às 06:04)

Hoje acordei com as Galinhas! 

Momento Raro aqui em Faro, Chuva Forte, Vento Forte e Frio.
Um excelente combinação que não vejo á muitos meses.
Possivelmente vai juntar-se a trovoada a partir de sexta mas com temperaturas mais acima do que nos últimos dias.
É como o meu Avô disse este Sábado, " Esta semana entra a Lua Nova e vai chover." E acertou, pelo menos não tem que regar as batatas 

*Dados da Estação de Turismo de Faro:*

Chuva Forte - Encoberto  - Base nuvens 365 metros
Temperatura do ar: 8.1°C
Humidade actual: 97%
Vento: 25.2 Km/H NE
Pressão Atmosférica - 1005.2 Milibares
Precipitação hoje - 12.8 mm
Precipitação Dezembro - 13.8 mm 


Para quem anda na Pesca hoje não será um bom dia, pois as ondas em Faro já chegaram aos 3 Metros.

Também aproveito para dizer que estes últimos dias foram bem gelados, em Faro a Temperatura chegou aos 3º, já na minha segunda Casa em Aljezur, chegou aos menos -5º.
Foi pena é não haver todas as condições que eram precisas para Nevar em Monchique.

Bem e agora que venha a Chuva


----------



## ecobcg (16 Dez 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia!
Por aqui a noite foi de chuvinha, tendo acumulado uns preciosos 15,2mm A somar aos 1,6mm de ontem até às 23h59. 
A minima da noite foi de 9,8ºC.
Deverá cair mais qualquer coisita durante esta manhã, não muito. Agora, de acordo com o GFS, os próximos dias deverão trazer mais chuva!! Venha ela!


----------



## Kraliv (16 Dez 2009 às 10:02)

Boas,


Temp. mínima 3,3ºC

 acumulada até agora *0,8mm *


Temperatura actual 5,7ºC ; Pressão 1008hPa ; Vento 7,2km/h E


----------



## ecobcg (16 Dez 2009 às 10:56)

Sigo neste momento com 19,4ºC. Temperatura bem amena, comparativamente à que estava ontem à mesma hora. O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## trepkos (16 Dez 2009 às 10:57)

Não há nada de São mamede? Lá é capaz de ter caído qq coisinha, pessoal de Portalegre acusem-se.


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2009 às 11:02)

No Algarve, e até ao momento, foi a zona onde mais choveu hoje.
Desde as 0h:

27,9mm - Albufeira
15,2mm - Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa
14,5mm - Monchique
14,0mm - Almancil
13,0mm - Faro (turismo)
9,4mm - Benafim, Alto fica
9,4mm - São Brás de Alportel (apenas até às 6:30)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

trepkos disse:


> Não há nada de São mamede? Lá é capaz de ter caído qq coisinha, pessoal de Portalegre acusem-se.



Bons dias.
Por aqui nada.Fiquei acordado até à 1.30h  e apenas água-gelada.Ouvia-se a bater na janelas... as temperaturas rondaram os 3º, por isso acredito que em S.Mamede tenha caido qq coisa, mas sem acumular.De manhã ainda subi a serra até aos 800m e nada, apenas chovia.A partir dai era só nevoeiro, não se via nada e como não tinha tempo....abalei e não subi aos 1025m.De resto, temos tido uma manhã chuvosa embora com quantidades reduzidas.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Dez 2009 às 12:36)

Caiu por aqui mais um bom aguaceiro, que deixou mais 1mm por aqui!
16,2mm é o acumulado de hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

AnDré disse:


> No Algarve, e até ao momento, foi a zona onde mais choveu hoje.
> Desde as 0h:
> 
> 27,9mm - Albufeira
> ...



13 mm - Olhão
Choveu mais esta noite, do que o mês de Outubro e Novembro (em separado)


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2009 às 14:11)

AnDré disse:


> No Algarve, e até ao momento, foi a zona onde mais choveu hoje.
> Desde as 0h:
> 
> 27,9mm - Albufeira
> ...



Menos mau, menos mau...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Dez 2009 às 14:39)

Mais um aguaceiro que caiu há pouco, aumentando para 17,8mm o total acumulado até agora. Reparei agora que tive uma rajada máxima de 57,9km/hora às 12h10 (coincidente com um aguaceiro que se abateu aqui na zona).


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2009 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, finalmente choveu algo digno de registo, céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiro à tarde que rendeu 1 mm, durante a madrugada caíram 13 mm.

Máxima: 19.5ºC (+9.2ºC do que ontem)
mínima: 6.6ºC
actual: 14.6ºC

Precipitação: 14 mm


----------



## Aurélio (16 Dez 2009 às 21:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, finalmente choveu algo digno de registo, céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiro à tarde que rendeu 1 mm, durante a madrugada caíram 13 mm.
> 
> Máxima: 19.5ºC (+9.2ºC do que ontem)
> mínima: 6.6ºC
> ...



Mas parece-me pelo que vi no site do Im que na parte do Sotavento ou se quisermos mais extremo do Sotavento foi praticamente zero .....
Mesmo Sagres e Aljezur foi muito pouco .. por isso parece que atingiu mais aqui a parte central do Algarve !!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2009 às 00:28)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 12,8 ºC (15h31)
Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (04h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Dia marcado por aguaceiros dispersos. A temperatura subiu e agora teima em não descer ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,5 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = - 0,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## CMPunk (17 Dez 2009 às 02:52)

Boas Pessoal!
Bem até o pessoal do Norte sentiu o Sismo que foi perto aqui de Faro
Ainda deu para apanhar um susto, visto que durou 15 segundos e as coisas tremeram bem, mas nada de danos.
Falando no tempo as coisas estão calmas, é melhor preparar me para o resto dos dias.

Dados da Estação de Turismo de Faro:

Neblina - Pouco Nublado  - Base nuvens 609 metros
Temperatura do ar: 14.1°C
Humidade actual: 98%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1013.0 Milibares
Precipitação hoje - 0.0 mm
Precipitação Dezembro - 14.2 mm


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2009 às 04:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas parece-me pelo que vi no site do Im que na parte do Sotavento ou se quisermos mais extremo do Sotavento foi praticamente zero .....
> Mesmo Sagres e Aljezur foi muito pouco .. por isso parece que atingiu mais aqui a parte central do Algarve !!




Sim, em Castro Marim não choveu quase nada, foi uma miséria, 1 ou 2 mm. A leste de Olhão praticamente não choveu ou choveu muito pouco. A orientação da linha da costa neste evento não favoreceu muito, por isso Cádiz e o barlavento tiveram mais precipitação.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2009 às 12:33)

Estremoz: depois de uma manhã com algum sol, o céu tornou-se nublado e a chuva regressou a partir do meio-dia, em forma de aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Jocru (17 Dez 2009 às 19:03)

Por Quarteira a esta hora:

Neblina - Pouco Nublado
Temperatura do ar: 14.2°C
Humidade actual: 98%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1013.0 Milibares
Precipitação hoje - 0.0 mm

Vamos lá ver se amanhã temos 2 digitos na precipitação


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2009 às 19:34)

já se nota a frente a chegar...


----------



## Brunomc (17 Dez 2009 às 20:19)

Boa Noite..por montemor-o-novo 8.5¤C e vento fraco a nulo..


----------



## thunderboy (17 Dez 2009 às 22:44)

Já vai bem perto daí


----------



## CMPunk (17 Dez 2009 às 23:08)

A Frente que está a Chegar não deve ser a Frente que irá Afectar e Trazer muito chuva para Amanha.
Pelo menos esta Frente está a deixar chuva apenas no Mar e talvez em Sagres.
Mas tudo muito Calmo ainda, espero que amanha seja um dia Excelente aqui.

Dados da Estação do Posto de Turismo de Faro:

Céu limpo
Temperatura do ar: 14.6°C
Humidade actual: 90%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1010.6 Milibares
Vento: 11.2 Km/H N
Precipitação hoje - 0.2 mm
Precipitação Dezembro - 14.4 mm


Deixo aqui nota que a mínima Subiu muito, pois estes últimos dias tem havido temperaturas a andar nos 9º/10º tirando este madrugada que a mínima foi de 13º


----------



## Brunomc (17 Dez 2009 às 23:26)

*Vendas Novas*


*Dados Actuais :* 


> céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]

> vento nulo

> 9.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (10h48)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 9,7 ºC (07h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Hoje o dia começou com muito sol, mas depressa o céu tornou-se muito nublado e ocorreram aguaceiros moderados por volta do meio-dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,5 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = - 0,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## frederico (18 Dez 2009 às 00:53)

Já chove em Faro. Isto pelos visto é a entrada. Venha então o prato principal


----------



## CMPunk (18 Dez 2009 às 01:17)

Já começou a Sexta Feira, e desta vez a expectativa que vamos ser recompensados é alguma.
Aqui pela minha Zona já cai alguns aguaceiros mas nada de especial, agora neste momento está calmo, aguarda-se por mais.

Dados da Estação do Posto de Turismo de Faro:

Muito Nublado  - Base nuvens 3048 metros
Temperatura do ar: 14.6°C
Humidade actual: 91%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1008.5 Milibares
Vento: 4.7 Km/H W
Precipitação hoje - 0.2 mm
Precipitação Dezembro - 15.4 mm


No Centro da Cidade foi pouco o que caiu, mas parece que no Aeroporto caiu um pouco mais, pelo que refere o IM caíram 0.7mm
Visto que é 01:15 a temperatura está boa, não se sente frio nem nada.
Vamos ver o que se segue.


----------



## Jocru (18 Dez 2009 às 08:50)

Por Aqui céu muito carregado com alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes, isto parece que promete.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Dez 2009 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, com o vento a soprar moderado. Para já só acumulei 1mm desde as 00h. Vamos ver a evolução do resto do dia!


----------



## Jota 21 (18 Dez 2009 às 10:11)

Os meus votos para que todo o pessoal do Sul tenha hoje e nos próximos dias motivos para festejar o aparecimento de chuva, muita chuva. Tudo indica que finalmente o Algarve e o Alentejo tenham aquilo que tanto necessitam: muita água nos solos


----------



## Aurélio (18 Dez 2009 às 10:11)

Eu ainda estou á espera dessa chuva forte do IM !! 
Pelo radar e pela imagem de satélite não vejo nadinha a caminho daqui ...


----------



## CMPunk (18 Dez 2009 às 10:31)

Bom dia a Todos!

LOL não fiquem desiludidos, a chuva não pode cair em todo lado, mas já choveu um pouco aqui, mas para os lados de Monchique a coisa está boa.
Pelo menos no Radar do IM mostra que chove bem em Portimão, Monchique e por quase todo Algarve e Alentejo.
Não percebo bem é a imagem de Satélite, parece que está tudo a fugir para o centro e a desviar daqui  


Dados da Estação do Posto de Turismo de Faro:

Encoberto  - Base nuvens 822 metros
Temperatura do ar: 14.2°C
Humidade actual: 98%
Vento: 33.8 Km/H E
Pressão Atmosférica - 999.5 Milibares 
Precipitação hoje - 2.8 mm
Precipitação Dezembro - 18.0 mm 


Vamos lá ver como corre o resto do dia, eu espero alguma chuva mas não muita, talvez no total hoje uns 10mm por Faro. O vento já sopra Forte aqui, Trovoadas nada, está tudo para o lado de Sagres.
Venha mais Chuva


----------



## Dourado (18 Dez 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia

Aqui, céu nublado mas a chuva passou quase toda ao lado. Vamos ver se ainda chove alguma coisa de jeito até ao fim do dia.

Temp. 12,6º


----------



## trovoadas (18 Dez 2009 às 10:52)

Desiludam-se os mais optimistas já se começa a ouvir as tais previsões de chuva forte no norte e centro (só) para segunda e hoje tá uma grande incógnita, já tivemos bloqueios de AA e agora "elas" as frentes abrem-se todas não sei o que se passa, chuva de jeito é uma miragem.
Esta noite aqui por loulé choveu muito pouco.

Esqueçam a chuva passou agora aqui uma rajada de vento ciclónica (1min) à anos que não via vento assim, aqui na minha rua aguentou-se tudo mas deve ter provocado alguns estragos algures.


----------



## CMPunk (18 Dez 2009 às 11:07)

Eu não esqueço a Chuva, pois onde estou começou a Chover Forte acompanhado de Vento. Mas parece que em Faro na cidade não deixou nada.
E continuo a achar que vai chover a partir de Segunda só no Sul e Centro e muito pouco no Norte.
Até me faz falhar o Sinal da minha Meo.

Bem já apareço por cá.

Cumps


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2009 às 11:18)

*→* *Este tópico é de seguimento meteorológico* 

*Para previsões de tempo utilize o tópico* *Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009* 

Estremoz: Tempo frio, com céu nublado e períodos de chuva; vento moderado do quadrante leste.

Temperatura = 8,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa


----------



## Redfish (18 Dez 2009 às 13:04)

Aguaceiros bem Fortes com rajadas de vento


----------



## ecobcg (18 Dez 2009 às 13:27)

Por aqui a manhã tem sido de aguaceiros muito frequentes, moderados a fortes e acompanhados sempre por vento com rajadas bem fortes!
Para já, acumulei até agora 11,2mm e registei uma rajada máxima de 64,4 km/hora. Está um belo dia de Inverno!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2009 às 13:40)

Por aqui em Estremoz o vento tornou-se moderado com rajadas e a chuva também é mais intensa ... Verdadeiro dia de Outono, com muita chuva 

Pressão atmosférica vai descendo ... 1003 hPa.


----------



## CMPunk (18 Dez 2009 às 13:42)

Cá estou novamente!
Fico maluco como certas pessoas daqui dizem que os modelos estão mal, ou que não chove nada.
Aqui na minha Zona a 7Km de Faro já choveu que se fartou.
Até acho estranho o Posto de Turismo e a Estação do Aeroporto de Faro só apanharem perto do 4mm. 
Eu tenho totalmente a certeza que aqui onde estou andou pelos 7/8mm e não sei se foi mais. Choveu bastante Forte e continua a puxar para chover mais.
E do Vento nem Falo mesmo, está justificado o Alerta Amarelo para o Algarve. O vento está bastante Forte e digo-vos mesmo que está perigoso, eu no meu ver acho que as rajadas aqui andam perto dos 100Km/H porque á muito que não vejo Vento assim, sopra bem forte, quase leva os ramos das árvores, os fios dos postes de Luz abanam por todo o lado, e este Vento faz um baralho que parece não sei o que.
Acredito mesmo que este Vento poderá fazer alguns estragos, a chuva nem tanto, chove durante 5 minutos Forte, depois pára e Volta mais 5 minutos passado um Tempo.


Dados da Estação do Posto de Turismo de Faro:

Aguaceiros Moderados - Muito Nublado  - Base nuvens 792 metros
Temperatura do ar: 16.0°C
Humidade actual: 92%
Pressão Atmosférica - 996.4 Milibares
Vento: 50.4 Km/H SW
Precipitação hoje - 3.8 mm
Precipitação Dezembro - 19.0 mm 


A Temperatura aqui até está Agradável, vamos lá ver como corre a Tarde.


----------



## Jocru (18 Dez 2009 às 14:03)

Aqui na minha Zona  já dei conta de algumas árvores/ramos caidos, realmente está muito vento, a chuva tabém é intensa desde por volta das 12:30h. Venha ela....


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2009 às 14:30)

Manhã de instabilidade moderada pelo sul, nem todos são beneficiados pela lotaria dos trajectos das células, mas já fazia falta ver uma animação de satélite destas a sul







Descargas eléctricas:


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2009 às 14:44)

A estação de Monchique (a 380m de altitude), vai já com 54,1mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2009 às 16:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 9,1 ºC (06h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1001 hPa

*Quase todo o dia marcado pela presença da chuva, por vezes moderada; o vento continua a ser moderado com rajadas de leste e a pressão atmosférica estacionária nos 1001 hPa desde as 14h30.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,5 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = - 0,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Redfish (18 Dez 2009 às 16:34)

Chove desde a 09 da manhã moderadamente 

O vento esse continua 


Finalmente temos agua por aqui


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2009 às 17:35)

Tanto às 15h00 como às 16h00 tivemos o continente dividido em dois, quanto ao rumo do vento, a uma latitude entre Portel e Beja:

-para norte, vento de nordeste e leste;
-para sul, vento de sudoeste e oeste.

Naturalmente com diferentes temperaturas em cada sector ...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Dez 2009 às 19:35)

CMPUNK .... deixas-te enganar muito facilmente pois esta situação assim o provoca !!
Chove forte durante 5 minutos no máximo e depois está 55 minutos em que quase nada chove, quanto achas que isso rendeu !!
Foi assim o dia todo, e por isso em todo o dia não passou dos 10 mm !!
Choveu tanto, tanto que a minha estrada bem perto de ti nem correu água e por isso esteve na média que temos tido este ano .....
Mas já foi um belo dia de Inverno finalmente !!

Quem mede a precipitação é as estações e não tu !!!


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2009 às 20:01)

Dados em "cm". Multiplicar por 10 para dar a precipitação em "mm".

Ainda Tavira com 17,7mm.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Dez 2009 às 20:03)

No Sitio das Fontes acumulei desde as 00h, 17,4mm. A tarde continuou com aguaceiros moderados mas de curta duração, acompanhados por rajadas fortes, tendo registado uma rajada máxima de 70,8km/hora (valor máximo registado pela minha estação desde a sua instalação). Refira-se que quando não estava a chover, o vento estava fraco, mas sempre que chegava um aguaceiro, este vinha acompanhado por rajadas bem violentas!
Por agora parece que a situação acalmou. Sigo com 17,2ºC e vento com velocidade média na ordem dos 20km/hora.

Na cidade de Lagoa, o meu outro pluviómetro acumulou 20,5mm.

Ou seja, foi um dia em que a precipitação decente voltou, só não acumulando mais, uma vez que foi em forma de aguaceiros. Mais uns quantos dias iguais e não fazia mal nenhum!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Dez 2009 às 20:27)

Neste caiu mais um aguaceiro forte que deve ter rendido mais 1/2 mm neste 5 minutos de chuva !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2009 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, um dia de vento forte e alguns aguaceiros moderados, choveu mais na 4ªfeira do que hoje.

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 12.3ºC
actual: 16.2ºC

Precipitação: 8 mm


----------



## Manuel Brito (18 Dez 2009 às 22:54)

Boas. Isto hoje em Faro tem sido um prato de vento... 44, 41, 39, 35 nós de rajadas que correspondem a 81, 76, 72, 65 km/h.
A precipitação é isto que está nesta tabela, é só somar e têm o total do mês até ao momento.






Os valores já estão em mm.


----------



## Kraliv (18 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Resumo do dia:

Temperatura Mín:   7.5 °C ( 22:35)  
Temperatura Máx:  9.9 °C ( 14:56)  

Chuva:   15.80 mm 

Rajada de vento Máx:   35.6 Km/h ( 20:52) 




Temp. actual 7,7ºC


----------



## trovoadas (19 Dez 2009 às 12:35)

Tou surpreendido com os valores de precipitação medidos, nomeadamente os de Olhão e Lagoa,  confesso que tava à espera de mais!!!
Isto mostra que a precipitação andou mais pelo interior porque aqui em Loulé foi dos dias mais chuvosos desde Março e não tendo pulviómetro penso que andou pelos 30 e tal mm. No caldeirão penso que pode ter havido zonas com precipitação parecida à de Monchique a avaliar pelo trajecto de algumas células.
Sigo com um dia super calmo, temperatura agradável e algumas nuvens, talvez a calmia antes da tempestade, a ver vamos!!!!!


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2009 às 13:10)

trovoadas disse:


> Tou surpreendido com os valores de precipitação medidos, nomeadamente os de Olhão e Lagoa,  confesso que tava à espera de mais!!!
> Isto mostra que a precipitação andou mais pelo interior porque aqui em Loulé foi dos dias mais chuvosos desde Março e não tendo pulviómetro penso que andou pelos 30 e tal mm. No caldeirão penso que pode ter havido zonas com precipitação parecida à de Monchique a avaliar pelo trajecto de algumas células.
> Sigo com um dia super calmo, temperatura agradável e algumas nuvens, talvez a calmia antes da tempestade, a ver vamos!!!!!



A estação de São Brás de Alportel acumulou 32,4mm nos últimos 2 dias.
Este mês vai com 41,4mm.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2009 às 15:35)

Alandroal: 8,0 ºC neste momento. Pelo interior do Alentejo começa a notar-se já a descida da temperatura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas.

Máxima: 15.1ºC
actual: 7.4ºC


----------



## Brunomc (19 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 2.0ºC


----------



## David sf (19 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

-0,1 graus em Portel, isto hoje vai bater recordes. Às 23.50 da Segunda passada estavam 0,9 graus e foi aos -2,7.


----------



## Agreste (19 Dez 2009 às 23:25)

Não tão rápido como na 2ª anterior mas Aljezur vai no pelotão da frente com 0,7ºC às 10h da noite...


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

Agreste disse:


> Não tão rápido como na 2ª anterior mas Aljezur vai no pelotão da frente com 0,7ºC às 10h da noite...




A esta hora Castro Marim com 4,8ºC. O record para estê mês é de -0,5ºC para VRSA. Tornado, dá novidades, a noite promete em termos de mínima...


----------



## Kraliv (20 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

Boas,


Registo de Sábado:

Mínima de 1,4ºC

Máxima de 7,9ºC


----------



## Aurélio (20 Dez 2009 às 10:53)

Bom dia !!
Ceu pouco nublado temporariamente muito nublado por nuvens altas sendo que as proximas duas horas deverão ser de muito sol, olhando ás imagens de satélite !!
Contudo pela imagem de satélite aproxima-se uma grande mancha nublosa que me parece bastante compacta e que já está bastante perto do Sul do país !!


----------



## Aurélio (20 Dez 2009 às 11:37)

Pelo Satélite do Sat24 parece que dentro de 1 hora a mancha entra pelo Cabo de S. Vicente, e provavelmente já com precipitação, a mancha até ao momento parece-me bastante compacta


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2009 às 12:36)

Vamos ver se conseguimos atingir a média mensal do mês de Dezembro apenas nestes 5 dias que faltam até ao Natal... Se isso acontecer é provável que as ribeiras fiquem um bocadinho diferentes... 

Os 1ºs 30mm...











Edit: Na Aemet estendem o período chuvoso para lá do Natal...


----------



## Kraliv (20 Dez 2009 às 12:50)

Boas,



Temperatura Mín:   -0.3 °C ( 06:34)  

Nalgumas zonas rurais a temperatura andou nos -2ºC / -3ºC

O vento tem sido ligeiramente moderado, provocando uma sensação de   bem desagradável!! 


Venha lá a chuva logo mais


----------



## Sueste (20 Dez 2009 às 15:16)

Boas,

A temperatura minima foi de 2.6ºC e neste momento 12.1ºC que é a máxima até agora, portanto um dia frio.


Agora é esperar pela chuva, que venha generosa e de uma forma democrática para todos, são os meus desejos


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Dez 2009 às 16:02)

Estou em Aljezur e chove de forma moderada e contínua á cerca de 30 minutos. Vamos ver como vai correr pelo Algarve...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2009 às 16:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima (esta madrugada) = - 1,3 ºC


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,1 ºC (a descer)
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,5 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = *- 1,3 ºC* (dia 20).


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2009 às 16:18)

Começou a chover aqui também... mas não parece querer pegar a chuva... está muito vento...


----------



## ecobcg (20 Dez 2009 às 16:28)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui também já começou a chuviscar. 0,4mm até agora.
A temperatura está nos 10,2ºC neste momento, tendo registado uma minima de -0.3ºC durante a noite.

Pelo radar, a chuva que ai vem não parece ser de grande intensidade! Vamos ver como evolui...


----------



## Dourado (20 Dez 2009 às 16:30)

Boa tarde.
Já chove em S.Brás.
Temperatura: 8,2º


----------



## ecobcg (20 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

Interessante o facto de a mancha de precipitação se estar a desenvolver em direcção contrária à do vento. O vento sopra de E, enquanto que a mancha de precipitação (no radar), vem de SW para NE. Estive agora na varanda e as nuvens também estão a vir de E. Pensei que viriam de SW, tal como mostra o radar??

Está uma sensação de muito frio na rua!!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2009 às 16:59)

Estremoz: Céu cada vez mais carregado e vento moderado do quadrante leste;
a temperatura baixou para os actuais 3,6 ºC


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2009 às 17:24)

Isto está um pouco parado... quase não chove... o vento acalmou... e a temperatura mantêm-se...


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

Agora um bocadinho mais de chuva... quase sem vento e 13ºC (temperatura a subir)...


----------



## dpaes (20 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Epá, um frio do caraças.... tou com os dedos congelados...


----------



## David sf (20 Dez 2009 às 18:06)

Portel, aprox. cota 300 m, começa agora a chover com 5,7 graus.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2009 às 18:14)

Estremoz: Vento moderado de leste e a temperatura já começou a subir, saltando agora para os 4,2 ºC; ainda não chegou cá a chuva. 
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2009 às 18:59)

Boas, por aqui, ja chove mas nada de muito especial, vamos ver se chove algo de jeito, que o alerta é só até 02 horas da manhã.

Máxima: --
mínima: 4.0ºC
actual: 12.8ºC (máxima do dia)

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2009 às 19:12)

Agora sim... começa a descascar... chove com alguma intensidade...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2009 às 19:15)

Estremoz: Chove moderadamente  e com uma temperatura de 3,9 ºC; a pressão atmosférica baixou para os 1009 hPa.


----------



## Jocru (20 Dez 2009 às 19:29)

Aqui chove moderadamente o vento também está a aumentar, está uma bela noite de Inverno


----------



## trepkos (20 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

Aqui chove e chove e chove, durante toda a nacional 114 entre Évora e Montemor chuva intensa! Habemos chuva!


----------



## Manuel Brito (20 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

Tem chovido moderadamente pontualmente com alguma intensidade em Faro.

Precipitação à média de 11.2 mm/H
Total do dia 10.2mm
Total de Dezembro: 30mm


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2009 às 21:30)

Agora é mesmo chuva de inverno... se ficar assim toda a noite vão haver inundações... ultrapassamos os 10mm em menos de 3h...


----------



## Sueste (20 Dez 2009 às 21:49)

Boas,

A chuva cai desde das 17h, mais ou menos e ainda não parou, chuva moderada e persistente e pontualmente fortes, o vento está forte.

Infelizmente não tenho como medir a chuva que cai mais está mais perto dos 35.32 mm alcançados em Tavira (CCVT) do que os 10.8 mm em Faro (RTA)


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 22:06)

Agreste disse:


> Agora é mesmo chuva de inverno... se ficar assim toda a noite vão haver inundações... ultrapassamos os 10mm em menos de 3h...



Ainda assim muito longe do que se passa noutros pontos do Algarve.
Neste momento:

37,9mm - Albufeira
36,7mm - Tavira
31,0mm - São Brás de Alportel (às 21:46)
28,7mm - Almancil (às 21:44)
23,4mm - Sitio das Fontes
11,0mm - Faro, Posto turismo


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

Boas, por aqui, a chuva não gosta nada de mim, aqui à volta Albufeira vai com mais de 40 mm, Tavira vai nos 40 mm, e eu vou com uma miséria de 14 mm.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

Boas noites...

Por aqui chove com intesidade desde mais ou menos o inicio do jogo... Já há algumas rua inundadas por completo, mas sem registo de quaisquer tipo de danos...

Calculo pelo menos 20 a 25cm de agua em algumas ruas...

A temp mantem-se  nos 9.3ºC!!!

Trovoada que é bom ainda nada... Há sinais dela na corrente electrica mas nem ve-la!!

Venha de lá o show electrico para a foto!!


----------



## Kraliv (20 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

Boas,


SLB 1

Temp. 6,4ºC

Prec. 10mm

Vento 37km/h


Venha mais


----------



## Levante (20 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

Finalmente chuva a sério!
Os registos falam por si, mas parece que a zona de Faro é a mais desfavorecida (para não variar), ainda assim está a ser uma boa rega que parece querer continuar por mais umas horas 
Destaque para o vento forte com rajadas de SE, que neste momento já sopra de S (40km/h), humidade a 100% e temperatura nos 18ºC. Que subida! 
Pelas imagens do sat24 e do radar a festa ainda está para durar, com uma tendência para o vento rodar progressivamente para SW e para a possibilidade de fenómenos convectivos.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Dez 2009 às 23:04)

Bolas esta frente está avançando muito mais rápido que o esperado !!
Acho que até á 1h da manhã desaparece tudo ...
Até agora está na média da máxima precipitação embora até ao final deva render aqui mais uns 5 ou 6 mm !!
No final do episódeo desta frente deve render uns 20 mm ... menos mau, menos mau !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:14)

Levante disse:


> Finalmente chuva a sério!
> Os registos falam por si, mas parece que a zona de Faro é a mais desfavorecida (para não variar), ainda assim está a ser uma boa rega que parece querer continuar por mais umas horas
> Destaque para o vento forte com rajadas de SE, que neste momento já sopra de S (40km/h), humidade a 100% e temperatura nos 18ºC. Que subida!
> Pelas imagens do sat24 e do radar a festa ainda está para durar, com uma tendência para o vento rodar progressivamente para SW e para a possibilidade de fenómenos convectivos.



A zona de Olhão também não está muito famosa, a luz parece que quer apagar-se, e a chuva vai caindo 15 mm.


----------



## Levante (20 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Aurélio, não sei se desaparecerá tudo...
Repara no sat24 e radar, aquela formação que está a chegar cá, e com o fluxo de SW que está perfeitamente alinhado com a costa algarvia ainda pode vir mais qualquer coisa.
A destacar os valores de 40mm a 30km daqui quer para W (Albufeira) quer para E (Tavira), e a diferença de quase 10ºC de temperatura entre o aeroporto de Faro e VRSA! 
Rajadas de SSW a 70km/h


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Dez 2009 às 23:23)

Chove com intensidade agora... e com vento!!

A pinga é grossa e de vez em quando falta a luz na rua e pisca muito em casa!!

Vizinhos, por ai notam o mesmo???


----------



## YuRiSsS (20 Dez 2009 às 23:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Bolas esta frente está avançando muito mais rápido que o esperado !!
> Acho que até á 1h da manhã desaparece tudo ...
> Até agora está na média da máxima precipitação embora até ao final deva render aqui mais uns 5 ou 6 mm !!
> No final do episódeo desta frente deve render uns 20 mm ... menos mau, menos mau !!



O IM dá chuva para amanha todo o dia e terça... Deverá vir ai mais animação nao ?


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2009 às 23:29)

Boa noite,
Acabei de chegar do interior algarvio da famosa serra do caldeirão e este episódio foi magnifico, basicamente a massa de ar quente esbarrou na serra despejando todo o seu potencial começou às 16:30 a chover são 23:30 e ainda não parou, pelo menos continua aqui em Loulé, sendo que a partir das 20:00 é que foi a verdadeira festa com um autentico dilúvio até ao fim do jogo do Benfica-Porto.
De salientar que às 16h estavam 7ºc e agora já estão 16ºC.
Neve no Algarve é pra esquecer pelo menos com episódios destes.
Continua a chover e venha mais que é precisa!!!!


----------



## Manuel Brito (20 Dez 2009 às 23:31)

Boas.
Vento com rajadas de 70km/h do quadrante SSW (200º com 38kt), e alguma chuva.
Registo neste momento um total diário de 13mm, a luz ora pisca, ora quer ir abaixo ora está boa 
100% de humidade, temperatura 18ºC e pressão 1000HPa.
Céu obviamente muito nublado, de salientar que a neblusidade está baixa na ordem dos 30 a 366m de altitude.


----------



## Levante (20 Dez 2009 às 23:31)

]ToRnAdO[;183866 disse:
			
		

> Chove com intensidade agora... e com vento!!
> 
> A pinga é grossa e de vez em quando falta a luz na rua e pisca muito em casa!!
> 
> Vizinhos, por ai notam o mesmo???



Neste momento a chuva é apenas moderada. E a luz está impecável (por enquanto).
Destaco mesmo é o vento, está forte com rajadas muito fortes. Típico temporal algarvio, já tinha saudades. Podia era chover mais na aqui na zona Olhão-Faro, a eterna desfavorecida. Mas isto já é muito bom!


----------



## Aurélio (20 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

YuRiSsS disse:


> O IM dá chuva para amanha todo o dia e terça... Deverá vir ai mais animação nao ?



Se dependesse destas ultimas duas runs ou ultima run do GFS então estava tramado, contudo parece que isto somente a 24 horas saberemos efectivamente onde vai chover mais !!


----------



## Sueste (20 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

Por aqui o temporal de chuva e vento continua, só falta mesmo as trovoadas 

E de assinalar a temperatura máxima do dia que se deu por volta das 22h com 17.0ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (20 Dez 2009 às 23:36)

Parou de chover, estão 18ºC e um vento moderado de 72km/h. O vento era desnecessário e a chuva faz falta vamos ver se ela continua.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Boa noite!

Agora já refeito das emoções encarnadas (), relato as condições vividas por aqui! Tem estado a chover desde meio da tarde, tendo acumulado 24,4mm no Sitio das Fontes e 20,5mm na cidade de Lagoa. O vento neste momento sopra moderado (média de 20km/hora) com rajadas mais fortes (máxima de 51,5km/hora às 22h40). A pressão baixou para os 999,7hPa e com tendência a descer! Sigo neste momento com 17,7ºC!

Tornado, aqui também se nota de vez em quando um piscar das luzes! Mas ainda não vi nenhum relâmpago! Deve ser do vento!

Pela imagem de radar, parece que a chuva irá dar algumas tréguas aqui á zona! Será que vem mais durante a madrugada??


----------



## Levante (20 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

No radar do IM e no Sat24 é visível intensificação da instabilidade na faixa entre o Cabo de Santa Maria e VRSA. No entanto aqui a chuva continua apenas moderada.
O vento não pára de aumentar, S a 52km/h com rajadas de 72km/h.
Amanha de manhã vai estar um mar daqueles!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

Estremoz: Alguma chuva até às 22h00. Nesta última hora fica o destaque para o vento, que se tornou forte com rajadas de sueste.

A temperatura subiu moderadamente, sendo agora de 6,4 ºC (até tive que tirar o casaco ); a pressão está em queda livre ... 10003 hPa.

*Está uma noite imprópria para andar de carro, não vá cair alguma árvore.*


----------



## Levante (20 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Agora já refeito das emoções encarnadas (), relato as condições vividas por aqui! Tem estado a chover desde meio da tarde, tendo acumulado 24,4mm no Sitio das Fontes e 20,5mm na cidade de Lagoa. O vento neste momento sopra moderado (média de 20km/hora) com rajadas mais fortes (máxima de 51,5km/hora às 22h40). A pressão baixou para os 999,7hPa e com tendência a descer! Sigo neste momento com 17,7ºC!
> 
> ...



Também ainda não vi nada, penso que ainda não houve actividade eléctrica.
A ultima run continua a por chuva, embora menos intensa. As imagens (radar e sat) dão a entender que a frente vai acabar de passar na proxima hora e que a partir daí a precipitação será mais em regime de aguaceiros por fenómenos convectivos mais localizados. Esses sim podem trazer trovoada. Aguardemos


----------



## Manuel Brito (20 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

Ouvi agora pela Torre de Controle do Aeroporto de Faro o vento e digamos que temos este belo parâmetro:
200º 30kt máximo 38kt, mínimo 18kt.
Ou seja SSW 56km/h, máximo 70km/h, mínimo 33km/h.
Para as ondas está bom, amanhã o mar deve estar engraçado.


----------



## Quantum (20 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

Não sei dizer ao certo a quantidade que caiu, mas posso dizer que aqui em Lagos choveu bastante... Começou por volta das 18-19h e não parou durante algumas horas chegando mesmo a provocar algumas inundações embora nada de grave (por enquanto). O pior é que eu estava junto a uma praia que só tinha uma única saída e a zona acima estava completamente inundada, provocando assim uma cascata de água nas escadas da única saída... Tive de esperar algumas horas até que a cascata se acalmasse um bocado.

Quanto ao vento, não há muito a dizer: estava bastante forte...ainda por cima mesmo junto à praia.

Neste momento já está bem mais calmo, (muito) menos chuva.

Uma foto da "cascata": 






A qualidade não é das melhores visto que foi com o telemovel e não podia molhar.. lol


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

Pelos relatos aqui do fórum e pelo radar nacional e castelhano parece que o grosso da precipitação vai ficar entre Olhão e Huelva!

Menos mal, desta vez não foi tudo para o Estreito... pelo menos até agora, diga-se... 

Castro Marim levava às 22 horas mais de 25 mm, poderá atingir os 40 à meia-noite, ou seja, a precipitação prevista para a província de Huelva pela Aemet. 

Fica uma dúvida: de onde vêm os 80 mm que a Aemet prevê para amanhã? Da lotaria das células?

Sublinho a diferença enorme de temperaturas entre Castro Marim (9.5ºC) e Faro (17.3ºC) à 22 horas.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

Estou estupefacto com Faro e Olhão, já é sabida a diferença que há em relação aos montes circundantes mas assim tanta!!! 
Aqui em Loulé continua a chover moderadamente e com algum vento com umas boas rajadas


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

A estação do IM de Aljezur só pode estar com um erro na medição de precipitação! Dizem eles que caiu apenas 0,1 mm hoje, o que é impossível! Choveu desde as 15:30 até cerca das 22h sempre moderadamente! Além disso, em Odemira acumularam 27,1 mm só entre as 21 e as 22h e já sabemos que em Lagos choveu muito também.

 Neste momento, já não chove mas o vento tornou-se forte e rodou para sul, sendo muito mais quente que o que se fazia sentir até ao início da tarde.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

Vento e Chuva... nao tao intensa mas continua pesada 

A luz la vai indo e voltado!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

]ToRnAdO[;183913 disse:
			
		

> Vento e Chuva... nao tao intensa mas continua pesada
> 
> A luz la vai indo e voltado!!



Já agora a temperatura esta numa escalada deslubrante...


----------



## Manuel Brito (21 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Ora então 14mm no dia 20/12
O quadro abaixo ilustra o presente tempo:


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

20,8mm em Alcoutim (Martim Longo) na última hora.






Acumulação de precipitação do dia 21 no Algarve:

45,3mm - Tavira
40,9mm - Albufeira
38,8mm - São Brás de Alportel (até às 22h54)
36,6mm - Almancil
24,4mm - Sitio das Fontes
13,4mm - Faro (turismo)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Dez 2009 às 00:20)

Aqui o vento assobia... chove com intensidade agora!!

So falta mesmo a trovoada...


----------



## Manuel Brito (21 Dez 2009 às 00:22)

Acumulado dia 20: 13.6mm
Acumulado dia 21: 1mm (até ao momento)
O vento ora parece ser bruto ora parece acalmar isto é conforme.
Pressão: 1000HPa


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2009 às 00:24)

]ToRnAdO[;183955 disse:
			
		

> Aqui o vento assobia... chove com intensidade agora!!
> 
> So falta mesmo a trovoada...



Pelo radar parece que ainda vai chuva a caminho dai! Toca a encher o penico!


----------



## Levante (21 Dez 2009 às 00:29)

trovoadas disse:


> Estou estupefacto com Faro e Olhão, já é sabida a diferença que há em relação aos montes circundantes mas assim tanta!!!
> Aqui em Loulé continua a chover moderadamente e com algum vento com umas boas rajadas



Eu já deixei de me surpreender, tem sido assim e parece que nao é novidade, noutro tópico foram publicados mapas de precipitação média e a zona do Cabo de Santa Maria tinha os valores anuais mais baixos do Algarve.
Em relação às serras é normal esta diferença, mas é curiosa esta diferença entre locais costeiros tão próximos de Faro-Olhão (14mm) como Albufeira (40mm) e Tavira (45mm). Ainda para mais tratando-se de uma frente (mais abragente que fenómenos convectivos que poderiam traduzir-se nessa diferença). Talvez o facto de zona costeira de Faro-Olhão ser completamente plana possa ter influência, ao contrário de Albufeira e Tavira que são locais com elevações e colinas muito próximas da linha de costa.


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2009 às 00:47)

Levante disse:


> Eu já deixei de me surpreender, tem sido assim e parece que nao é novidade, noutro tópico foram publicados mapas de precipitação média e a zona do Cabo de Santa Maria tinha os valores anuais mais baixos do Algarve.
> Em relação às serras é normal esta diferença, mas é curiosa esta diferença entre locais costeiros tão próximos de Faro-Olhão (14mm) como Albufeira (40mm) e Tavira (45mm). Ainda para mais tratando-se de uma frente (mais abragente que fenómenos convectivos que poderiam traduzir-se nessa diferença). Talvez o facto de zona costeira de Faro-Olhão ser completamente plana possa ter influência, ao contrário de Albufeira e Tavira que são locais com elevações e colinas muito próximas da linha de costa.



No período 1961-90 a precipitação média de Tavira foi 576 mm, a de Faro foi 524 mm e a de VRSA foi 492 mm.


----------



## Levante (21 Dez 2009 às 01:01)

frederico disse:


> No período 1961-90 a precipitação média de Tavira foi 576 mm, a de Faro foi 524 mm e a de VRSA foi 492 mm.



Pois eu estou a par desses dados, mas o mapa referia-se mesmo ao Cabo de Santa Maria, extremo sul da Ria Formosa (Ilha do Farol e Ilha Deserta), embora não haja nenhuma estação, será uma média aproximada por observação?!  Já não sei ao certo onde vi esse mapa, talvez no tópico "Clima do Algarve - que futuro?"

Mas pronto, nao é isso que está em discussão, é de facto curiosa esta situação de numa frente de chuva generalizada por cá, haver esta discrepância em locais costeiros proximos.

De momento, de acordo com radar e sat, parece que a vertente meridional da frente está a reactivar-se, e a cobrir o litoral sotavento (a partir da Fuzeta sensivelmente) até Espanha. Penso que seja isto que vai deixar as grandes quantidades previstas na zona de Huelva-Sevilha-Rota. Pode deixar também valores interessantes na faixa Tavira-VRSA na ordem dos 60mm (??)
Por aqui está a passar agora de "raspão" no mar mesmo a sul das ilhas, daí a chuva ter-se mantido apenas moderada.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Dez 2009 às 01:04)

Trovoada malta... 

E chove com muita intesidade!


----------



## Levante (21 Dez 2009 às 01:19)

]ToRnAdO[;183982 disse:
			
		

> Trovoada malta...
> 
> E chove com muita intesidade!



Tornado, grande sortudo!
Estava-se mesmo a ver pelo radar que ias levar com festa 
Por aqui a chuva e o vento já diminuiram de intensidade, embora ainda se façam sentir consideravelmente (mais o vento).
Mantém-se os 18ºC, a pressão caíu para os 999hPa, o vento rodou ligeiramente para SSW a 33km/h.
Já não espero grande coisa a não ser alguma célula desnorteada que possa deixar mais uns bons mm e trovoada (espero )


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2009 às 01:22)

Penso que houve alguém aqui no forum que já apresentou dados relativos à precipitação de uma estação em Benafim. Gostava de saber a precipitação tirada esta noite pois tive lá e a precipitação foi muito intensa entre as 20h e as 22h.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Dez 2009 às 01:30)

Ora bem... Foram +- umas 5 descargas electricas e continua a chover intensamente... Até faz fumo no chão!!

A trovoada passou ao lado, fez algum barulho mas que ainda distante... Isto promete nestas bandas... O vento esta moderado e constante!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Dez 2009 às 01:53)

E parou...



Venha mais!


----------



## Manuel Brito (21 Dez 2009 às 10:07)

Chove, para, chove e volta a parar 
De salientar que de madrugada choveu com alguma intensidade.
Já vou com 10mm hoje!
Ora então quanto ao resto estamos assim: Vento WSW 20KM/h (240º 11kt), temperatura 17ºC, humidade 100% e pressão 1000HPa.
Total de chuva do mês de Dezembro: 43mm


----------



## Dourado (21 Dez 2009 às 10:58)

Bom dia.
As ribeiras finalmente já têm água 

Chuva fraca por agora.

Temp. 15,3º


----------



## Aurélio (21 Dez 2009 às 11:03)

Ora bem isto vai chovendo mas sempre pouca coisa ..... !!

mas ao menos já parece que estamos no Inverno ... !!


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 11:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Penso que houve alguém aqui no forum que já apresentou dados relativos à precipitação de uma estação em Benafim. Gostava de saber a precipitação tirada esta noite pois tive lá e a precipitação foi muito intensa entre as 20h e as 22h.



Ontem não referi essa estação, porque estava desligada, assim como a de Monchique.

Hoje, já está on-line e já é possivel consultar os dados de ontem.

Precipitação em Benafim, Alto fica
Ontem: 48,8mm
Hoje: 7,6mm
Total: 56,4mm

- Tavira vai na frente com 69,6mm acumulados desde que começou a chover ontem.
- Faro (aeroporto) com 35mm das 6h de ontem às 6h de hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2009 às 11:43)

Estremoz: o Sol começa a despertar depois de uma madrugada de chuva intensa (entre as 06h00 e as 08h00 aproximadamente). Tendo como comparação a estação do IM de Évora, calculo que se tenha registado cerca de 20 mm de precipitação (a estação automática do IM de Estremoz parece ter ficado mais uma vez OFF; assim, só dentro de alguns dias posso precisar a quantidade exacta dada pelo COTR que até ontem já tinha acumulado 63,7 mm de precipitação neste mês).

Dados actuais: Temperatura = 12,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica= 1000 hPa (já andou nos 998 hPa).


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2009 às 12:28)

Boas, por aqui, p céu está a abrir, depois de uma noite pinga pinga, por volta das 6 horas da manhã, acho que ouvi um trovão, e depois choveu intensamente durante 3 a 4 minutos, nem o túnel encheu este ano nenhuma vez, que vergonha.

Precipitação desde das 16 horas de ontem até às 12h00 de hoje: 30 mm

Precipitação: 13 mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Dez 2009 às 13:01)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, isto sim já são valores de precipitação: 

Dados de Ontem: Precip_acum: 37mm até á meia noite.

Hoje já conto com 24.8mm

O que perfaz um total neste evento até agora de 61.8mm 

Isto sim já e falar... Por agora chuva esta fraquita (por pingos dispersos)...


----------



## Levante (21 Dez 2009 às 14:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, p céu está a abrir, depois de uma noite pinga pinga, por volta das 6 horas da manhã, acho que ouvi um trovão, e depois choveu intensamente durante 3 a 4 minutos, nem o túnel encheu este ano nenhuma vez, que vergonha.
> 
> Precipitação desde das 16 horas de ontem até às 12h00 de hoje: 30 mm
> 
> Precipitação: 13 mm



Vizinho algarvio, o túnel não encher pode indicar que finalmente o Chico resolveu o problema das sarjetas 
Afinal ainda tivémos uma acumuluação satisfatória. Albufeira ficou-se pelos 47mm e Tavira chega praticamente aos 70mm.
A verdade é que mais mm menos mm, foi uma bela rega há muito esperada e necessária e foi o primeiro temporal a sério da estação, tardou mas veio! Dá o vendaval e chuva de sul, só faltou mesmo trovoada a sério, mas com a frente é raro só alguma perdida no pós frontal.
Aguardo calmamente pela DANA perfeita


----------



## Brunomc (21 Dez 2009 às 14:39)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco a moderado

> 16.0ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (21 Dez 2009 às 14:55)

Boas.
É só para avisar que fez um trovão que brutalidade e despejou uma carga de água... bem a estação da RTA registou 36mm/h de média vejam bem tal era a força com que ela caia.
Acumulado do dia até agora 15mm


----------



## Levante (21 Dez 2009 às 14:59)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Boas.
> É só para avisar que fez um trovão que brutalidade e despejou uma carga de água... bem a estação da RTA registou 36mm/h de média vejam bem tal era a força com que ela caia.
> Acumulado do dia até agora 15mm



Confirma-se! Por aqui também uma valente carga de água, finalmente! E continua.
19ºC e vento SW a 30km/h


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Dez 2009 às 15:38)

V.R.S.A.

'KA' grande piparada de agua e grande molha tb... estou um pinto!! 

Chuveu com muita intensidade, mesmo muita... agora chove moderadamente!!


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 16:02)

> *Alentejo: Mau tempo provoca queda de árvores*
> 
> A queda de duas dezenas de árvores e algumas inundações foram as consequências do mau tempo que a noite passada fustigou a região do Alentejo, mas sem registo de casos graves, disseram à agência Lusa fontes dos bombeiros. Beja foi o distrito mais afectado pela queda de árvores, embora em Évora e em Portalegre os bombeiros tenham sido chamados por causa das inundações.



Fonte: Correio da manhã


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Dez 2009 às 17:04)

Preparem-se Algarvios que vem lá a segunda vaga   !!!






Que venha mais electrica!!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2009 às 17:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,9 ºC (14h24) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1000 hPa

*Hoje ocorreu chuva moderada entre as 6h00 e as 8h00 (aproximadamente)e aguaceiros dispersos ao meio do dia, acompanhados por vento forte com rajadas de Oeste.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,5 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = - 1,3 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

Boas, por aqui, céu muito nublado. Um aguaceiro bastante forte esta tarde e nada mais. A chuva essa  passa toda a sul daqui, até irrita..

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 12.6ºC

Precipitação: 21 mm


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a manhã esteve de aguaceiros (até ao inicio da tarde), passando depois a céu nublado sem chuva. Acumulei no Sitio das Fontes 5,2mm. A máxima foi de 18,9ºC, enquanto que a minima foi de 15,7ºC. No Sitio das Fontes levo um total de 73,8mm acumulados este mês.

Aqui na cidade de Lagoa, os aguaceiros hoje renderam 11,5mm.

PS: Diferença signifcativa entre o Sitio das Fontes e a cidade de Lagoa, distanciadas apenas por poucos quilómetros.


----------



## Agreste (21 Dez 2009 às 22:19)

É impressão minha ou vêm aí uma valente carga de água? 

Se nos calhar a nós não me parece que vá chover de mansinho...


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Dezembro 2009*

No radar é visivel uma formação que parece vir em direcção ao Algarve, acham que é possível vir-mos a ter festa esta noite?
 Nas previsões não apontam nada de especial para aqui excepto para a Andaluzia


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Dezembro 2009*



trovoadas disse:


> No radar é visivel uma formação que parece vir em direcção ao Algarve, acham que é possível vir-mos a ter festa esta noite?
> Nas previsões não apontam nada de especial para aqui excepto para a Andaluzia



Refiro-me a esta formação que está a deixar a Madeira


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

Também faço essa pergunta, acho que isto não estava previsto... 
Na Madeira ao que parece já choveu intensamente estas últimas horas.
Vem em rota de colisão com o nosso Algarve...ao que parece


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

Calma, nada de esperanças... segundo os modelos, existem boas hipótese de esta madrugada/manhã haver boas acumulações no sotavento especialmente entre Tavira e VRSA. Mas também pode fugir tudo para a Andaluzia. A ver vamos...


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

Segundo os modelos esta madrugada/manhã poderá chover bem entre Tavira e VRSA... esperemos que não desvie tudo para a Andaluzia.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

*Mau Tempo: Família desalojada no centro histórico de Elvas*

Seis pessoas ficaram esta tarde desalojadas na sequência do desabamento do telhado de uma residência, no centro histórico de Elvas (Portalegre). A intensa chuva que caiu durante toda a manhã naquela cidade do Alentejo provocou o desabamento do telhado de uma casa, onde vivia uma família constituída por seis elementos, entre os quais quatro crianças. 
"Na altura em que parte do telhado desabou estavam no interior da casa as seis pessoas, mas felizmente não aconteceu nada de grave. Só a mãe das crianças precisou de assistência por se encontrar muito nervosa", disse à agência Lusa, Bernardo Bajuca, Comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Elvas. 

Sapo Notícias


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Parece que sim, vem muita agua pelo menos entre Tavira e V.R.S.A... um ventinho de SE vinha ajudar a esta hora  


Já agora:







Por aqui muito calmo, ceu totalmente coberto!! venha de la essa festa  

A maquina esta a postos


----------



## Kraliv (21 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Boas,


Madrugada e manhã com alguns períodos de chuva moderada.
Durante a tarde apenas um ou outro aguaceiro fraco.

Registos:

Temperatura Mín:   9.2 °C ( 00:00)  
Temperatura Máx:  15.7 °C ( 13:35)  
Rajada ventoMáx:   46.4 Km/h ( 00:44) 
Chuva acumulada:  20.10 mm


----------



## Manuel Brito (22 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Precipitação:

07-12-2009	 0,2   
08-12-2009	 0,2   
15-12-2009	 0,6   
16-12-2009	 13,2   
17-12-2009	 1,0   
18-12-2009	 4,6   
20-12-2009	 13,6   
21-12-2009	 15,0   

Total mês:	 48,4   

De referir que hoje fez um forte trovão na zona de Faro que pregou com uma valente borrasca, como referi a estação da RTA registou 36mm/h.
Neste momento não chove, estão 17º, pressão 1000HPa, vento SSW@19km/h , céu muito nublado, humidade 100%.
Esperemos para ver o que reserva a noite/madrugada.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Dez 2009 às 00:36)

Neste momento tudo muito calmo...

Temp: 16ºC ...

O tempo está medonho e calmo demais...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2009 às 01:05)

*Atenção a toda a região sudoeste do continente: está em aproximação uma linha de forte instabilidade procedente de sudoeste e que vai chegar a terra a todo o momento.*
Podem acompanhar as descargas eléctricas aqui.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Dez 2009 às 01:31)

Gerofil disse:


> *Atenção a toda a região sudoeste do continente: está em aproximação uma linha de forte instabilidade procedente de sudoeste e que vai chegar a terra a todo o momento.*
> Podem acompanhar as descargas eléctricas aqui.



E cada vez mais pujante!!! a SW!!!

Mais fraca a sul... muito magrinha!!







Venha da lá isso... Quero uma coisa á seria!!


----------



## squidward (22 Dez 2009 às 01:39)

Gerofil disse:


> *Atenção a toda a região sudoeste do continente: está em aproximação uma linha de forte instabilidade procedente de sudoeste e que vai chegar a terra a todo o momento.*
> Podem acompanhar as descargas eléctricas aqui.



[offtopic]Esse site é muito bom
mas tenho uma duvida, como se vê o Radar??[/offtopic]


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2009 às 01:42)

squidward disse:


> [offtopic]Esse site é muito bom
> mas tenho uma duvida, como se vê o Radar??[/offtopic]



A parte do radar não abrange Portugal. 

Posso pedir-te que reduzas a parte da tua assinatura? Obrigado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Dez 2009 às 02:38)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui ja chove fraco...


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 03:41)

Chove com bastante intensidade em algumas zonas do Algarve.

Almancil já com 23,4mm acumulados;
Santa Bárbara de Nexe, Faro: 23,1mm


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 04:03)

Parece que a precipitação que previam alguns modelos até às 7 horas para Huelva caiu mesmo em cima do Algarve... pois é, tantos anos a ver tudo passar ao lado, algum dia tinha de ser a excepção


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 04:11)

frederico disse:


> Parece que a precipitação que previam alguns modelos até às 7 horas para Huelva caiu mesmo em cima do Algarve... pois é, tantos anos a ver tudo passar ao lado, algum dia tinha de ser a excepção



É verdade, no entanto há coisas que nunca mudam.
Faro (cidade), continua bem à margem da abundante precipitação que se tem feito sentir no Algarve.

Se ontem teve 1/3 da registada em Albufeira e Tavira, hoje segue igualmente seca, mas comparativamente a estações ainda mais próximas da cidade.

Como é o caso de Almancil e Santa Bárbara de Nexe que vão com 27 e 28mm respectivamente, ao passo que Faro (turismo) apenas com 8,4mm.

Sagres, das 2h às 3h acumulou 10,1mm.


----------



## Stormm (22 Dez 2009 às 04:53)

Infelizmente parece que a animação que passou por aqui de chuva acompanhada com trovoada ja la vai...


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2009 às 05:39)

Não sei que animação passou por cá mas acordei agora para ir para o trabalho e a minha rua parece um mar choveu mas choveu a sério por estas bandas


----------



## ALV72 (22 Dez 2009 às 10:42)

No site do INM está Castro Marim com 17.5 mm ás 8 da manha, nada mau !!

Joao


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2009 às 11:40)

Boas, por aqui, ás 4 horas da madrugada, rebentou uma bomba, depois foi cerca de 20 a 30 minutos a chover bem forte, com alguma trovoada e granizo à mistura. Neste momento, está um vento que tudo leva na rua, desde das 00 horas caíram 22 mm, sendo 21 mm caíram entre as 4h e as 4h30m, curioso em menos nada choveu o que levou para chover durante 2 meses.


----------



## trepkos (22 Dez 2009 às 11:57)

Aqui sopra um vento forte com rajadas muito fortes!! Pode-se tornar muito complicado e está muito instável.

Mais uma IM com os seus fantásticos alertas tem Évora sem alertas e é o que se vê.


----------



## trepkos (22 Dez 2009 às 12:25)

O vento parece estar a aumentar a sua intensidade, vão haver muitos ramos de árvores partidos na estrada, o céu está muito nublado por células bastante carregadas, não chove à cerca de 2 horas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Dez 2009 às 12:30)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui vento forte e um acumaldo de madrugada de 18mm e dois trovões matinais...

Esperava mais sinceramente! mas vem ai outro sistema depressionário, ventoso, trovoada e chuva forte... é mesmo o dia ideal para ir para Lisboa   mas tenho que ir em principio...

Por agora ceu com muitas abertas...


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Dez 2009 às 12:51)

Aqui por Aljezur... ontem entre as 11:30 até ás 12:00 passou um célula que trouxe chuva forte. Durante o resto do dia, nada de registo, até esta noite onde choveu muito. Deixei um balde na rua com capacidade para cerca de 10 litros, e estava quase a transbordar esta manhã. 

  Tenho pena de não ter os dados do IM para esta zona em termos de precipitação. Eles até dizem, mas só pode estar avariado, pois nunca dão uma acumulação superior a 0,1 mm!

Neste momento, céu muito nublado e vento forte de Sudoeste. Na praia, o mar está tempestuoso embora sem ondas muito altas (2/3 m), ou seja um mar típico de muito vento, cheio de "cabrinhas". O vento leva a espuma das ondas pela falésia acima e nos barrancos corre muita água para o mar.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2009 às 12:55)

Confirmo o aumento da intensidade do vento na última meia hora, em que se tornou forte com rajadas de Oeste; a pressão atmosférica está a diminuir (999 hPa).


----------



## Stormm (22 Dez 2009 às 13:09)

Boas, esta madrugada ainda se registou uns bons mm de chuva para esta zona! Continuo com céu pouco nublado, vento a 39Km/h do quadrante Oeste e uma temperatura de 18ºc. Espero que haja mais animaçaõ para esta tarde ou madrugada, se estiver errado alguem que me corrija


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 14:03)

Alguns valores de precipitação registados desde as 0h:

31,5mm - Santa Bárbara de Nexe
27,2mm - São Brás de Alportel (122mm este mês)
12,8mm - Tavira (até às 4h20)
17,3mm - Albufeira
15,0mm - Monchique
11,7mm - Benafim, Alto fica (até às 11h)
9,4mm - Faro (turismo)
9,4mm - Sítio as Fontes


Faro (aeroporto) - 86mm este mês.


----------



## zymolog (22 Dez 2009 às 14:10)

Boa tarde a todos, esta é a minha primeira msg aqui no forum que já consulto diariamente há alguns meses. Estou situado numa aldeia do conseilho do Alandroal a 3,5km do Alqueva e a 246m de altitude. A minha estação é a Oregon wmr200 instalada desde o dia 20-12-2009(ainda com alguns problemas para resolver). Actualmente a situação por aqui é a seguinte : 14.9ºC, 995mb, vento forte(W) com rajadas até 46,4Km/h,
Precipitações acumuladas nas ultimas 48h: 65,8mm precipitacões hoje:5.2mm.
Até breve.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Dez 2009 às 16:36)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a noite foi de alguma chuva, no entanto, acumulou muito menos que noutros locais do Algarve. No Sitio das Fontes tenho até ao momento um acumulado de *9,4mm*. A tarde tem sido de céu parcialmente nublado, com aguaceiros mais frequentes durante a manhã e que agora pararam. O vento tem estado forte, tendo registado uma rajada máxima de *79km/hora* às 13h.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a próxima madrugada!

PS: O site MeteoFontes tem estado OFF devido a alterações que estão a ser efectuadas ao hardware do servidor! Conto que a situação esteja regularizada em breve! Podem continuar a acompanhar os dados da estação no Meteoclimatic e no Wunderground.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2009 às 17:38)

AnDré disse:


> Alguns valores de precipitação registados desde as 0h:
> 
> 31,5mm - Santa Bárbara de Nexe
> 27,2mm - São Brás de Alportel (122mm este mês)
> ...



Alguns valores de precipitação registados desde as 0h:

31,5mm - Santa Bárbara de Nexe
27,2mm - São Brás de Alportel (122mm este mês)
22,0 mm - Olhão
12,8mm - Tavira (até às 4h20)
17,3mm - Albufeira
15,0mm - Monchique
11,7mm - Benafim, Alto fica (até às 11h)
9,4mm - Faro (turismo)
9,4mm - Sítio as Fontes


Faro (aeroporto) - 86mm este mês

Assim está completo 



> *Dezenas de pequenas inundações em cinco concelhos do Algarve, mas sem gravidade*
> 
> Em cinco concelhos do Algarve registaram-se algumas inundações de casas e garagens devido às chuvas intensas sentidas esta madrugada na região, mas sem gravidade, disse hoje fonte do Comando Distrital de Operação de socorros (CDOS).
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormm (22 Dez 2009 às 18:49)

Boa tarde, tenho estado a analisar o radar do IM e o sat24 e parece me que vamos ter festa esta madrugada Vi agora o windguru e quem o viu tambem afirma o que vou dizer, vem ai uma boa chuvada entre as 3h e as 6h da manha.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Dez 2009 às 18:51)

Boa noite !!
Por aqui estamos em tempo de bonança 

Ora bem o IM acaba de decretar o Alerta Laranja para o Centro e Sul de Portugal, prevendo desde as 21h de hoje até as 9h00 de amanhã chuva forte, acompanhada de trovoada e vento forte a muito forte até 75 km com rajadas de 100 km/h e nas terras altas com rajadas da ordem dos 120 km/h !!

De facto esta noite promete


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 19:07)

Quando eu estou cá em cima é que há acção no Algarve. Não é justo 

Bem, a verdade é que no sotavento os ribeiro já têm água e a média do mês já está quase feita, penso, na maioria das estações. Esperemos que esta noite seja feita a média do mês e que, com sorte, se recupere pelo menos parte da água que não caiu nos meses de Setembro, Outubro e Novembro, ah, e já agora, que isto normalize e que até Junho vá caindo alguma coisa, e que não se instale o anticiclone até ao Verão agora em Janeiro.

Quando eu era mais novo, podia não se fazer a média de um mês ou apenas metade, mas em Janeiro, Fevereiro, Março, Abril e Maio havia sempre vários dias de instabilidade e frio, nem que fosse fenómenos convectivos na serra. A acalmia desta década não pode continuar.


----------



## Stormm (22 Dez 2009 às 19:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa noite !!
> Por aqui estamos em tempo de bonança
> 
> Ora bem o IM acaba de decretar o Alerta Laranja para o Centro e Sul de Portugal, prevendo desde as 21h de hoje até as 9h00 de amanhã chuva forte, acompanhada de trovoada e vento forte a muito forte até 75 km com rajadas de 100 km/h e nas terras altas com rajadas da ordem dos 120 km/h !!
> ...





Tens toda a razao Aurelio, tudo indica para que esta noite/madrugada haja festival! De facto esta noite promete


----------



## David sf (22 Dez 2009 às 19:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa noite !!
> Por aqui estamos em tempo de bonança
> 
> Ora bem o IM acaba de decretar o Alerta Laranja para o Centro e Sul de Portugal, prevendo desde as 21h de hoje até as 9h00 de amanhã chuva forte, acompanhada de trovoada e vento forte a muito forte até 75 km com rajadas de 100 km/h e nas terras altas com rajadas da ordem dos 120 km/h !!
> ...



E a noite seguinte deverá ser parecida. Não me lembro nos últimos tempos, de alertas laranja por precipitação, exceptuando em dias quentes com convecção, mas esses são alertas de curta duração e pouco abrangentes no território.


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 19:45)

Já está perto...


----------



## |Ciclone| (22 Dez 2009 às 20:20)

já construí um abrigo para a maquina fotográfica 
Se houver trovoada já tenho tudo pronto para fotografar, o problema poderá ser o vento, porque o tripé abana e as fotos podem ficar desfocadas, mas como o relâmpago é muito rápido não deve notar-se se se notar alguma coisa é nas luzes da cidade.
Agora que venha a trovoada


----------



## CMPunk (22 Dez 2009 às 20:32)

Sinceramente estou bastante preocupado pessoal!
Aqui onde vivo é mais fustigado do que em Faro.
E com o vento que vai fazer acredito mesmo que alguns ramos de árvore caiam e que a chuva volte a inundar o meu caminho de terra que liga á estrada.
Vai ser bonito vai. O ultimo mostro muito parecido a este fez muito estrago aqui e foi á 2 anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2009 às 20:35)

Bom, vamos lá ver se é esta noite que o túnel enche este ano, ainda não encheu.

Boas, por aqui, a lua brilha, a calma reina, vejamos nas próximas horas como a coisa corre.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 12.7ºC

Precipitação : 22 mm

Neste momento, a minha estação toca o alarme de tempestade.


----------



## trepkos (22 Dez 2009 às 20:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, vamos lá ver se é esta noite que o túnel enche este ano, ainda não encheu.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, a lua brilha, a calma reina, vejamos nas próximas horas como a coisa corre.
> 
> ...



Metam baldes e alguidares na rua, pode não chover mais depois disto. 

Ao pessoal que parece que anda aí preocupado aqui no Sul, tomem as medidas de protecção normais, este evento não é nada por ai além... é perigoso devido às condições do nosso País ( tudo sujo, mau planeamento das cidades e vilas, etc ) por isso e quem mora nesses locais é estar atento à possivel subida da água.

Pessoal com varandas e outros que tais, é guardar estendais, vasos e tudo o que possa ser arrastado ( cães também contam  ).


----------



## BEJA (22 Dez 2009 às 20:39)

Olá pessoal. É a primeira vez que deixo um comentário neste forum, mas sigo os vossos com entusiasmo à algum tempo. 

Esta noite promete. Vejam esta imagem.
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## |Ciclone| (22 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

BEJA disse:


> Olá pessoal. É a primeira vez que deixo um comentário neste forum, mas sigo os vossos com entusiasmo à algum tempo.
> 
> Esta noite promete. Vejam esta imagem.
> http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm



Bem vindo ao fórum 
Realmente essa imagem até assusta


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

BEJA disse:


> Olá pessoal. É a primeira vez que deixo um comentário neste forum, mas sigo os vossos com entusiasmo à algum tempo.
> 
> Esta noite promete. Vejam esta imagem.
> http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm



Olá, sejas bem-vindo à nossa comunidade do METEOPT. No seguinte link podes fazer a tua apresentação:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121.html#post184560


----------



## Stormm (22 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Bem vindo ao fórum
> Realmente essa imagem até assusta




Sem duvida assustador 
Vamos la ver o que é que esta bela célula nos deixa aqui para os lados do sul!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2009 às 21:40)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,7 ºC (14h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa

*O dia de hoje teve em destaque o vento forte com rajadas e alguns aguaceiros por volta das horas centrais do dia; depois tudo acalmou com a subida da pressão atmosférica de 999 hPa para os 1006 hPa.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,5 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = - 1,3 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## Stormm (22 Dez 2009 às 22:06)

Aproxima-se!!.....


----------



## Aurélio (22 Dez 2009 às 22:08)

Olhando á imagem mostrada no link acima e vendo a sua evolução pode ser basicamente que a mancha tem tido um forte desenvolvimento vertical estando ainda em desenvolvimento e parece que se continuar assim teremos uma noite bastante activa !!
Notei um claro crescimento das células embebidas na frente desde as 19h30 e ainda estão em desenvolvimento.
Parece que neste momento temos uma zona mais activa a caminho da zona de lisboa ou mais acima e outra em direcção ao Algarve e Baixo Alentejo e que é a que está mais activa neste momento mas que deve demorar umas duas horas a chegar ainda !!

No Radar do IM já se vê a mancha de precipitação em direcção ao sul de Portugal e outra mancha ainda fraca atingindo a costa do litoral centro !!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Dez 2009 às 22:13)

Relativamente ao que choveu por aqui hoje, no Sitio das Fontes acumulei 9,6mm, enquanto que aqui na cidade de Lagoa o acumulado foi de 16,0mm.

Por agora, a pressão está a descer de forma mais acentuada...aguarda-se ansiosamente a próxima madrugada!


----------



## |Ciclone| (22 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

Está cada vez mais forte


----------



## Agreste (22 Dez 2009 às 22:38)

Vamos ver no que dá... não é uma linha contínua... é mais um cluster e nesse caso é preciso ter sorte de estar no caminho das trovoadas...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Dez 2009 às 22:43)

Bem por aqui chove torrencialmente nesta altura, mas deve ser apenas uma pequena célula !!!


----------



## Levante (22 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

A run das 18h do GFS aumentou a intensidade da chuva e do vento. No "pico" da frente podemos contar com vento constante na ordem dos 80km/h com rajadas que podem ultrapassar os 100km/h. Quanto a chuva em 6h são possíveis acumulações de 30mm, pontualmente superiores consoante a trajectória dos núcleos convectivos mais fortes, que nos brindarão certamente com trovoadas.
A partir da 00-01h penso que vai entrar o temporal.
Por agora, vento S a 20km/h, 17ºC e 93% de humidade


----------



## Stormm (22 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

Por aqui ja pingou durante uns 5 minutos, provavel que seja o sinal de que a mega celula ja esteja muito perto! Analisei agora o GFS e de facto os dados de chuva e de vento aumentaram passando dos 12.4mm previstos para os 20.4mm actuais! 
Espero que tenhamos uma noite/madrugada bastante animada!!


----------



## Manuel Brito (22 Dez 2009 às 23:23)

10mm hoje. Pressão neste momento é de 1002HPa.

Deixo-vos a TAF se alguém precisar de ajuda a descodificar avise

TAF LPFR 222300Z 2300/2324 19020KT 6000 RA SCT012 BKN025 
      TEMPO 2300/2306 19025G35KT 3000 RADZ BR SCT004 BKN010 PROB30 
      TEMPO 2300/2306 VRB33G43KT 2000 +TSRA BKN003 SCT020CB 
      BECMG 2306/2308 24020KT SCT018 
      TEMPO 2306/2314 24020G30KT 5000 SHRA SCT006 BKN015 FEW018CB 
      BECMG 2314/2316 22020G30KT 3000 RADZ BR SCT004 BKN010

Ou seja assim resumindo, digamos que vem ai temporal à moda antiga.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

Manuel Brito disse:


> TAF LPFR 222300Z 2300/2324 19020KT 6000 RA SCT012 BKN025
> TEMPO 2300/2306 19025G35KT 3000 RADZ BR SCT004 BKN010 PROB30
> TEMPO 2300/2306 VRB33G43KT 2000 +TSRA BKN003 SCT020CB
> BECMG 2306/2308 24020KT SCT018
> ...




Por aqui nota-se que o vento está a aumentar de intensidade, enquanto que a pressão continua a descer de forma acentuada, estando neste momento nos 998,5hPa.
Ela vem lá!!


----------



## Levante (23 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

O radar mostra a frente a começar a entrar em Sagres


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Por aqui já chove! 
0,6mm em 6 minutos!
E o vento continua a intensificar-se!


----------



## DRC (23 Dez 2009 às 00:08)

Bem, chove moderado por aqui, mas já chegou a cair forte.
Desde as 0 horas já caiu 1 mm de chuva, portanto nos últimos 7 minutos caiu 1 mm.
Mais devem estar a caminho. Temperatura actual nos 11,4ºC, com destaque para a pressão atmosférica que vai já nos 994,4 hPa.

Parece que vem uma mancha de grande precipitação a caminha daqui.
Para o Algarve penso que a partir da meia-noite é que vai começar a cair bem.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 00:23)

A pressão já vai nos 996,9hPa, já tive uma rajada máxima de 40km/hora e vou com 1,4mm. Parece que a acção está a chegar!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 01:08)

Chove sem parar desde as 00h, com uma intensidade que tem vindo a aumentar progressivamente! Estou com 7,4mm acumulados até ao momento, as rajadas estão na ordem dos 40 km/h e a pressão desceu para os 995,5hPa!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 01:22)

A minha estação está com a mensagem "_It´s raining cats and dogs_"!
Foi de um rain rate que chegou aos 64,4mm/h há uns minutos atrás!

10,6mm acumulados até agora! E a pressão já vai nos 994,6hPa. Rajada máxima de 46,7km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2009 às 01:22)

A precipitação deve chegar a Estremoz entre as 01h45 e as 02h00 (mais ou menos).
Curiosamente, as trovoadas têm ficado todas no mar (dados até às 01h15).


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 01:56)

Em Monchique estava a cair bem.
Já ia com 27,2mm há 30 minutos atrás.
Entretanto deixou de enviar dados.


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 02:03)

Aqui ja chove há algum tempo com alguma intensidade e o vento ja se vai tornando forte. . . 
Vamos la ver o que é que o resto da madrugada nos deixa!!!


----------



## Quantum (23 Dez 2009 às 02:12)

Em Lagos, após chuva muito forte e ventos fortes durante horas, chegam agora as trovoadas fortes... tudo misturado.

Giro de se ver! :P


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2009 às 02:19)

*01:45*


----------



## Levante (23 Dez 2009 às 02:24)

O dito temporal instalado, chuva forte, vento forte de sul a 41 km/h, 100% de humidade, 17ºC e 995hPa a descer.
Só faltam a actividade eléctrica e a maior intensidade do vento prevista


----------



## CMPunk (23 Dez 2009 às 02:28)

Por aqui muito calmo, vai chovendo mas fraco, á pouco chovia forte, espero que não abrande demasiado, já perdi o sinal aqui em casa muitas vezes, trovoada também ainda não apareceu nada.
No meu ver não sei se vou ter muita sorte.
No Posto de Turismo de Faro desde das 00h acumulou 6.6mm mas tem estado sempre a subir, no entanto acho que em Santa Bárbara de Nexe choveu mais.
Continuarei a acompanhar a situação.
Agora de ultima hora, o IM já actualizou a informação e no Aeroporto caíram 12mm, como sempre a levar com o dobro da chuva que na cidade cai, parece que está ali um escudo.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 02:34)

12mm no aeroporto de Faro das 1h às 2h.

Santa Bárbara de Nexe vai com 14,7mm

Monchique estava há 22minutos com 49mm.


----------



## |Ciclone| (23 Dez 2009 às 02:34)

CMPunk disse:


> Por aqui muito calmo, vai chovendo mas fraco, á pouco chovia forte, espero que não abrande demasiado, já perdi o sinal aqui em casa muitas vezes, trovoada também ainda não apareceu nada.
> No meu ver não sei se vou ter muita sorte.
> No Posto de Turismo de Faro desde das 00h acumulou 6.6mm mas tem estado sempre a subir, no entanto acho que em Santa Bárbara de Nexe choveu mais.
> Continuarei a acompanhar a situação.
> Agora de ultima hora, o IM já actualizou a informação e no Aeroporto caíram 12mm, como sempre a levar com o dobro da chuva que na cidade cai, parece que está ali um escudo.



Eu estou na cidade e já vou com 16mm acumulados.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2009 às 02:35)

Importante célula passa a sul do Algarve (Imagem do WunderMap às 02h00):


----------



## CMPunk (23 Dez 2009 às 02:43)

Gerofil podes me dizer se essa importante célula pode atingir Faro ou se vai passar ao lado ?


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2009 às 02:43)

Trovoadas frequentes e dispersas pelo barlavento algarvio, progredindo para nordeste (mapa de descargas eléctricas entre as 02h05 e as 02h35):






*Entretanto, já chove moderadamente aqui em Estremoz.*


----------



## CMPunk (23 Dez 2009 às 02:49)

É preciso ter azar pessoal.
Até agora ainda não aconteceu nada em relação á trovoada.
Está tudo por Lagos, Monchique.
Eu que estava com tanta esperança com a trovoada.
Continua a chover bem e a fazer Vento Forte


----------



## Quantum (23 Dez 2009 às 02:51)

Em Lagos, as trovoadas já enfraqueceram (embora ainda haja algumas - como agora :P) a maioria "em direcção" para os lados de Monchique (norte-nordeste de Lagos). No entanto, o pior mesmo foi a carga de água que trouxe... que foi bastante mesmo. Não via uma chuvada tão forte há muito tempo, agora já mais fraca. 

Ainda filmei um bocado, mas já ia tarde para a chuvada. Mas ainda estou a tempo para a trovoada.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2009 às 02:59)

Multi-Sensor de Precipitação à momentos:






A precipitação tende a passar a regime de aguaceiros dispersos no Barlavento, enquanto é agora a vez de se intensificar no Sotavento e no Baixo Alentejo; outra célula está sobre a região de Évora e aqui em Estremoz continua a chuva moderada.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2009 às 03:08)

Estremoz: Vento muito forte, com uma pressão atmosférica agora de 994 hPa. Tende a chover menos ...


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 03:09)

Parece que o temporal ja chegou!
Chove moderadamente á quase 2horas e a intensidade do vento nao para de subir!! neste momento sopra do quadrante sul a 65km/h com rajadas a 93km/h!!! .Já avistei objectos a voar e pequenos ribeiros nas estradas devido á chuva!
Aguardo ainda pelas descargas electricas, mas parece me que isto esta cada vez mais agreste


----------



## Levante (23 Dez 2009 às 03:13)

18ºC, 100% de humidade, chuva forte, vento S a 65km/h com rajadas de 93km/h, pressão atmosférica 991hPa (a descer) e já avistei relampagos proximos.
Temporal sem dúvida.
Penso que até às 4h ainda se intensifica aqui pelo sotavento.


----------



## Quantum (23 Dez 2009 às 03:18)

No Barlavento algarvio, apesar de termos tido ainda mais uma outra chuvada bastante forte e algumas trovoadas dispersas, foi muito curta e rápida (5-10 minutos). Neste momento já não chove há uns 5-10 minutos nem trovoadas, apenas mantém-se o vento extremamente forte.

Creio que por aqui, o "espectáculo" já terminou. Apesar da força, não me parece que tenha provocados danos (pelo menos na minha rua) a não ser a electricidade ir sempre abaixo várias vezes. Mas a ver vamos amanhã.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 03:31)

Bem, acordei há 10 minutos com um forte trovão e com o som das rajadas muito fortes!! Está um verdadeiro temporal, tendo acumulado até agora *37,0mm* e registado uma rajada máxima de *76km/hora *(estes valores registados antes de a luz ter ido abaixo e, consequentemente, o Sitio das Fontes estar neste momento, ou sem luz, ou sem internet!!).

Neste momento não chove...e pelo radar parece que o grosso da precipitação já passou por aqui.


----------



## Levante (23 Dez 2009 às 04:00)

A chuva abrandou na última meia hora, mas o vento parece ainda mais forte. Acredito que rajadas de 100km/h foram facilmente alcançadas. Alguns ráios próximos mas as trovoadas não se ouvem muito bem dada a força do vento.


----------



## Levante (23 Dez 2009 às 04:10)

Vento mantém-se muito forte, SSW constante a 61km/h com rajadas de 80km/h, a temperatura subiu para os 19ºC, a chuva mantém-se fraca mas pelo radar parece vir uma linha de instabilidade a sul de albufeira a dirigir-se para cá.


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 04:18)

Bom, parece que o pico da tempestade ja la vai. . .
A chuva deixou de cair á cerca de meia hora atrás mas o vento continua bastante forte a 61km/h com rajadas a 80km/h. No radar do IM vê-se uma linha de instabilidade a sul que pode atingir a zona do algarve e que pode originar alguns aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoadas.
Resto de boa noite a todos.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 04:57)

Intensidade do vento e precipitação na Amareleja:








Descargas eléctricas:


----------



## Kraliv (23 Dez 2009 às 08:35)

Boas,


Madrugada de vento e alguma chuva (entre as 2h e as 5h)

Rajada de vento Máx:   65.5 Km/h ( 03:09h)  
Precipitação acumulada até agora: 16mm


Temperatura actual 13,7ºC e o vento continua com alguma intensidade (30km/h) mas não já não chove


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2009 às 09:30)

Estremoz: Madrugada marcada pela intensidade do vento, que foi muito forte por volta das 03h00:

*04hh0 - 989 hPa
08h00 - 991 hPa
09h00 - 993 hPa*


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 10:33)

Boa dia,

Bela noite de temporal!! Chuva moderada mas contínua, vento forte com rajadas muito fortes e alguns trovões!
No Sitio das Fontes, até às 6h, acumulei *42,4mm* e registei uma rajada máxima de *87km/h*. A pressão atmosférica desceu aos 989hPa. Depois disso não tenho dados, pois o vento arrancou os cabos da PT que fazem a ligação às Fontes!!

NOTA: Aqui ao lado, para uma estação em Albufeira, o Wunderground regista uma rajada máxima de 113km/h!


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Dez 2009 às 10:46)

Infelizmente não tive net pela noite, pelo que não pude reportar o evoluir da situação. No entanto, aqui por Aljezur, a chuva começou a cair antes da meia-noite e não parou até depois das 2:00. Teve períodos em que caíu muito forte, e junto com as rajadas fortes de vento fez com que assistisse finalmente a um temporal que já há muito não via. Pelo meio, viram-se uns clarões e algum trovejar distante.

  Esta manhã quando fui dar uma volta até ao mar,pelo caminho vi os campos agrícolas encharcados e as pequenas barragens quase cheias. Muito bom para repor os níveis de água no solo, sem dúvida. Já na praia, a descarga do riachozito que vem do barranco e que costuma secar no Verão veio com tal força que criou uma barreira de areia com cerca de 1 metro (e só não foi mais porque encontrou pedra) e arrastou um a grande estaca de madeira com umas centenas de kilos que ali se mantinha desde o Verão. O mar estava completamente amarelo (águas do tipo 2, ou seja, muitos sedimentos) e muito agitado.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Dez 2009 às 11:38)

São Brás jám vai com 146.7mm este mês e ainda não entram as contas desta madrugada e ao que parece vem mais chuva para os próximos dias http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.1&objlink=&objrede=


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2009 às 11:45)

Por Olhão, o nosso companheiro *algarvio* relata Sol, depois de uma madrugada de vento muito forte e chuva!

Acumulados *19mm* desde as 00h.

Por agora, 18,7ºC e vento moderado!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 12:02)

Recebi agora o registo da minha estaçao Lidl aqui na cidade de Lagoa: 25,5mm acumulados.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Dez 2009 às 13:07)

Boas a Todos Pessoal.
Este temporal soube-me a pouco mesmo, tem levado o dia sem chover nada. Já fez sol, agora já andam nuvens ai e parece que vem uma nova vaga.
Eu gostaria de saber o acumulado a partir das 00h até agora em Santa Bárbara de Nexe, é que não sei onde encontrar informações dessa Estação.
Trovoadas não ouvi, mas tenho a certeza que fez relâmpagos, pois a luz foi 2 vezes a baixo, devia ter ido a rua mas chovia muito na altura e ia-me mulhar me bastante 

Dados da Estação do Posto de Turismo de Faro:

Muito Nublado  - Base nuvens 1219 metros
Temperatura do ar: 17.8°C
Humidade actual: 92%
Pressão Atmosférica - 995.2 Milibares
Precipitação hoje - 9.0 mm
Precipitação Dezembro - 67.6 mm

Não sei porque mas na cidade de Faro chove sempre muito pouco, comparado com o aeroporto não tem nada a ver. O acumulado da Estação do Aeroporto deve ter chegado aos 25mm desde das 00h.
É claro que em Santa Bárbara de Nexe deve ter chovido o mesmo ou se calhar mais que no Aeroporto, mas aguardo que alguém do Fórum me de esses dados.
Também refiro que o Vento foi bastante Forte durante 1 Hora mas depois acalmou.
Aguardo agora por mais chuva, no Satélite e Radar parece que vem alguma chuva atingir o Algarve, veremos no que traz.
Também só gostaria de saber mais um pormenor. A depressão que vem ali nas Ilhas ao lado de África e Madeira é suposto chegar aqui a que horas? Madrugada certo?

Cumps


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Dez 2009 às 13:36)

Qual o meu espanto quando vejo começar a chover e a vir um escuro enorme de sudoeste aqui em Aljezur! Agora já se começam mesmo a ouvir trovões, parece que vem aí mais animação! Fui ver o radar do IM e vem neste momento umas células assustadoras a caminho!


----------



## CMPunk (23 Dez 2009 às 13:41)

A Chuva chega á cidade de Faro mas ainda Fraca.
Espero que aqui chova muito mais.


----------



## Manuel Brito (23 Dez 2009 às 13:53)

12mm até ao momento hoje e uma média de Precipitação à média de 28.6 mm/H.
Pressão 996HPa


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 13:56)

CMPunk disse:


> Não sei porque mas na cidade de Faro chove sempre muito pouco, comparado com o aeroporto não tem nada a ver. O acumulado da Estação do Aeroporto deve ter chegado aos 25mm desde das 00h.
> É claro que em Santa Bárbara de Nexe deve ter chovido o mesmo ou se calhar mais que no Aeroporto, mas aguardo que alguém do Fórum me de esses dados.



 Santa Bárbara de Nexe
Vai com 24,4mm hoje.

Isso de Faro cidade/Faro aeroporto, também é algo de que me interrogo.

Este mês o aeroporto vai com 111mm acumulados, ao passo que Faro (turismo) vai com 67,8mm.

Isso é mesmo assim, ou o pluviometro de Faro (turismo) anda meio entupido?


São Brás de Alportel, já vai com 149,5mm este mês.
A seca no Algarve, ou pelo menos nas serras, parece que já ficou para trás.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2009 às 13:56)

Obrigado Gil. Manhã com algum sol, neste momento, chove torrencial e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Dez 2009 às 13:56)

É impressionante a escuridão que se faz sentir parece de noite!!! até fez disparar a iluminação pública.
Já chove de novo moderado a forte.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Dez 2009 às 14:00)

A actualização da previsão descritiva do I.M é um sonho chuva forte e mais chuva forte até sábado, já sabemos que não é um dado adquirido mas pelo menos esta tarde ela está garantida.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 14:03)

Recomeçou a chover por aqui!! E com alguma intensidade!

Infelizmente ainda não tenho acesso aos dados da estação das Fontes, pois os cabos da PT levaram uma razia naquela zona!


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 14:10)

Boas,  depois de uma madrugada bastante animada com rajadas a chegar perto dos 100km/h e de uma chuvada bastante longa, acordo com uma manha muito cinzenta com chuva fraca e alguns trovoes, vento a 7km/h de sudoeste mas penso que este tempo é para ficar por hoje!


----------



## Manuel Brito (23 Dez 2009 às 14:18)

Boas. Na estação da RTA: Precipitação à média de 56.2 mm/H 
Já acumulei 18mm


----------



## Manuel Brito (23 Dez 2009 às 15:15)

Ora então vamos lá às condições actuais:

Pressão: 0995Hpa
Temperatura: 17ºC
Ponto de Orvalho: 17ºC
Humidade: 100%
Condições: Chuva
Céu: Muito nublado
Visibilidade: 2000m
Vento: 250º 04kt (WSW 7km/h)


----------



## CMPunk (23 Dez 2009 às 15:18)

AnDré disse:


> Santa Bárbara de Nexe
> Vai com 24,4mm hoje.
> 
> Isso de Faro cidade/Faro aeroporto, também é algo de que me interrogo.
> ...




Também tenho a tua opinião.
Aquela estação do turismo deve andar com alguns problemas.
Acho muito estranho as estações aqui perto fazerem sempre o dobro do que chove no turismo.
O mesmo se passa com o vento, já á meses que não mostra o vento, já andam com aquilo tudo avariado.
Enfim, aqui pela minha Zona já chove desde das 13:40 e não pára, ora chove moderadamente ora chove fraco.
Hoje deverá ser assim até de manha de amanha, pelo menos o IM meteu alerta até ás 8 da manha de amanha. Vai ser um dia de consoada muito boa.
Eu tenho estado contente por voltar a chover aqui, bem precisamos de água, faz muita falta.
Ontem com o vento forte que aqui fez derrubou uma árvore grande á pé da minha casa. Só á pouco tinha reparado.
Bem agora vamos lá ver o que nos reserva, espero ainda por trovoadas.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Dez 2009 às 16:12)

AnDré disse:


> Santa Bárbara de Nexe
> Vai com 24,4mm hoje.
> 
> Isso de Faro cidade/Faro aeroporto, também é algo de que me interrogo.
> ...



A minha zona vai imparável 
Ninguém pára Santa Bárbara ... olé olé !!!!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

Pela imagem de satélite e por aquilo que mostra o GFS não vejo nada de especial para esta noite !!


----------



## trepkos (23 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

Por aqui passou um fortissimo mas breve aguaceiro e o céu está cada vez mais carregado, o carro marcava 16 graus.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2009 às 16:50)

Estremoz: aguaceiros moderados nos últimos dez minutos. Pressão atmosférica estável nos 996 hPa.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 16:57)

Aqui em Grândola está a chover e a precipitação desde as 00h vai em 23,7mm já funciona o pluviometro.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 17:01)

Por aqui não chove neste momento, mas o céu está muito nublado.

Continuo sem acesso remoto à estação! Foram tantos os cabos da PT e EDP partidos na zona, que ainda não conseguiram reparar!


----------



## trepkos (23 Dez 2009 às 17:25)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial, parece que vem lá mais do mesmo.


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 17:33)

Por aqui ja começou a pingar, o céu esta bastante carregado e o vento ja se vai tornando forte!!
Parece me que esta madrugada vamos ter festa outra vez!!


Condições actuais:

19 °C
Chuva fraca
Humidade:	100%
Vento: 22 km/h SU-SUDOESTE
Pressão: 994 hPa (Estável)


----------



## Brunomc (23 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

por aqui aguaceiros fracos e moderados e vento fraco 

nada de trovoadas nem vento forte..


----------



## Aurélio (23 Dez 2009 às 17:51)

Por aqui parece que oiço o vento a "uivar" mais forte, e não chove ....
Desculpem a sinceridade mas acredito que esta noite seja mais vento do que chuva, porque pelo GFS parece que a precipitação mais forte será em Espanha !!
Em resumo não espero mais do que 20 mm/6h !!
Ontem não tenho a certeza mas acho que choveu metade no Algarve do que estava previsto


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 18:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui parece que oiço o vento a "uivar" mais forte, e não chove ....
> Desculpem a sinceridade mas acredito que esta noite seja mais vento do que chuva, porque pelo GFS parece que a precipitação mais forte será em Espanha !!
> Em resumo não espero mais do que 20 mm/6h !!
> Ontem não tenho a certeza mas acho que choveu metade no Algarve do que estava previsto





De facto no GFS a precipitação forte segue o rumo para  Espanha, mas no Sat24 notam-se pequenas celulas a passarem perto de nos e algumas outras ainda longe mas a seguir o rumo para ca!!
Podem nao deixar ca nada mas vento vao deixar de certeza!
Se estiver enganado alguem que me diga!


----------



## trepkos (23 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

Por aqui continua a chover de forma moderada, o vento parece já aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## |Ciclone| (23 Dez 2009 às 18:07)

Stormm disse:


> De facto no GFS a precipitação forte segue o rumo para  Espanha, mas no Sat24 notam-se pequenas celulas a formarem se muito perto de nos e algumas outras ainda longe mas a seguir o rumo para ca!!
> Podem nao deixar ca nada mas vento vao deixar de certeza



Umas trovoadas também vinham a calhar, segundo o GFS o Cape vai andar pelos 400, 500 ou mesmo 600J/Kg e o LI vai chegar quase a -4 
Vamos aguardar pelas próximas horas


----------



## Aurélio (23 Dez 2009 às 18:13)

Aliás o satélite já mostra uma intensificação na imagem de satélite a sul do Algarve e cuja mancha nebulosa está rumando em direcção a espanha !!


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 18:13)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Umas trovoadas também vinham a calhar, segundo o GFS o Cape vai andar pelos 400, 500 ou mesmo 600J/Kg e o LI vai chegar quase a -4
> Vamos aguardar pelas próximas horas




No IM ja colocaram quase todo o país em alerta LARANJA, estive a analisar e neste momento registam se algumas trovoadas no mar e algumas a sul de Espanha, como ja referiste, resta nos aguardar pelas proximas horas


----------



## Manuel Brito (23 Dez 2009 às 18:47)

Essa posso responder.
A questão das diferenças entre Faro-Aeroporto/Faro-Cidade prendem-se ao facto de Faro-Aeroporto estar a nível de mar, logo apanham com os fenómenos todos em força, enquanto que Faro-Cidade apanha com "restos".
Outra coisa interessante é como é que de verão Faro-Aeroporto tem por exemplo 38º e Faro-Cidade tem 42º? Não são as estações que estão mal calibradas mas sim onde estão colocadas e digo-vos já que as do Aeroporto são novinhas em folha e foram calibradas ao milimetro.

Bom Natal para todos.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Dez 2009 às 18:51)

Já está próximo o próximo Temporal.
Pelas imagens Satélite dá parar reparar que e Tempestade afectará Sul de Espanha mas também aqui Faro, Olhão, Tavira, VRSA. Mas em resumo, isto apanhará Portugal Inteiro.
Está a seguir rápido e deve chegar aqui em poucas horas.
Depois de uma Madrugada com Alguma chuva por aqui mas muito Vento e uma tarde com Alguma Chuva também mas sem vento, podemos dizer que foi o bom dia 23. Vou deixar aqui os acumulados de várias zonas do Algarve desde das 00h.

Santa Bárbara de Nexe - 32.8mm
Almancil- 43.9mm
Faro (Aeroporto) - 34.3mm
Faro (Turismo) - 23.6mm
Albufeira - 34.3.mm


Tenho a certeza que Monchique hoje bateu o recorde do dia no Algarve.
Mas como não tenho mais informação de várias Estações não poderei dizer mais nada 
Fico á espera de mais chuva e que venha a Trovoada que desejo á muito tempo.


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 18:59)

Tambem estive a analisar o sat24 e de facto aproxima-se uma boa frente que pode deixar ca alguma animação!!
Pelo que analisei a parte mais afectada com esta frente sera o  sul de Espanha que ira apanhar com a parte mais "poderosa" da frente, mas para as nossas zonas tambem podera deixar algo interessante como algum aguaceiro forte acompanhado com trovoadas e umas boas rajadas de SUDOESTE!!!
A ver vamos. . . .


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 19:07)

CMPunk disse:


> Santa Bárbara de Nexe - 32.8mm
> Almancil- 43.9mm
> Faro (Aeroporto) - 34.3mm
> Faro (Turismo) - 23.6mm
> ...



Pois... Monchique deixou de enviar durante a noite. Na página do WU diz que na altura ia com 76,5mm. Não sei se é um valor real. Só saberemos quando voltar.

Tavira, não emite dados desde ontem de madrugada.

E já agora mais duas que te faltam:
 São Brás de Alportel: 33,4mm até às 18h13.
 Benafim, Alto fica: 32,8mm até às 10h45.

Há que ter sempre atenção se as estações estão actualizadas ou não.


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

Por aqui ja começa a chover com alguma intensidade!!!
As luzes do cerro de São Miguel estao  apagadas desde a madrugada passada devido á chuva e a intensidade do vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2009 às 19:40)

Boas, por aqui, uma tarde chuvosa que rendeu mais 19 mm.

Máxima: 18.9ºC
mínima: 12.6ºC

Precipitação: 38 mm

Neste momento, já chove novamente.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Dez 2009 às 19:45)

ULTIMA HORA:

Não sei o que o IM viu de repente nos seus radares, isto porque tinha actualizado ás 18h, e voltou de repente a actualizar e neste momento elevou o alerta de precipitação para Laranja, prevendo chuva muito forte entre as 
21h e as 4h da manhã de amanhã, isto no que ao Algarve diz respeito !!
O restante território está em alerta amarelo relativamente á precipitação.

PS: Penso que isto deve ter a ver mais com o Sotavento e com aquela mancha de nebulosidade que se tem posto "a jeito" a sul do Algarve nas ultimas horas e prevê que se desloque para Espanha. Acho que o IM deve ter achado que poderia atingir o Algarve e então elevou o Alerta !!

Vamos a ver o que isto dá !!


----------



## Brunomc (23 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

Ja vi uns 10 relampagos a Nw aqui de Vendas Novas..de momento nao chove e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas...


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro muito forte, acompanhado por rajadas fortes e alguns relâmpagos a SW daqui!

Pena ainda não ter a ligação às Fontes restabelecida....o que vale é que a estação está a registar tudo!


----------



## trovoadas (23 Dez 2009 às 19:54)

Eu acho que os dados de algumas estações metereológicas não são de fiar nomeadamente a precipitação. O algarve está um mar!!! acabei de fazer o percurso Loulé-Monte Gordo e é impressionante ver tudo debaixo de água até o Rio Gilão me pareceu com um caudal bastante elevado e prestes a sair fora.
Acho que toda a chuva que cair agora vai ser preocupante pois já não há capacidade dos terrenos.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Dez 2009 às 19:58)

Se o IM meteu esse Alerta é porque vai chover Forte, nem que seja só em VRSA.
Pelas imagens de Satélite o mais poderoso está a desviar para Sul de Espanha mas parece que vai também atingir quase todo o Algarve.
Veremos o que vamos ter.
Em relação ás estações de dados, acho estranho muitas estarem a falhar, será que o mau tempo fez estragas nessas estações?
Aqui na minha Zona está calmo, o vento sopra moderado mas nada de especial, já caiu 2 aguaceiros muito fracos, veremos o se vem coisas melhores.


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 20:13)

Estive atento ao acompanhamento meteorologico do sat24 e do radar do IM e de facto aumentaram para alerta laranja devido a rajadas fortes e á forte precipitação que a frente poderá deixar.
vamos ver no que isto dá!


----------



## trepkos (23 Dez 2009 às 20:56)

Por aqui está vento forte com rajadas muito fortes, não chove e estão 20 graus, o aparato electrico é assustador.


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 20:59)

Por aqui nao chove, o vento sopra forte e permanecem 19ºc.
Espero que a frente nao nos deixe só isto!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2009 às 20:59)

Neste momento, a temperatura está a subir e está neste momento, quase a bater a máxima de 18.9ºC, sigo com 18.8ºC. Não chove e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## jorgepaulino (23 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

Pavia (Mora): Trovoada e chuva forte devido à passagem de uma linha de instabilidade. 

A temperatura à pouco no carro marcava 17ºC !


----------



## CMPunk (23 Dez 2009 às 21:09)

Pela minha Zona ainda Calmo, mas o Vento já está a ficar muito Forte, devemos ter novidades nas próximas horas.
Bem gostava de saber como vai as coisas por VRSA, de certeza que está mau.
Estou ansioso pelo que vem, já na TV já fizeram os avisos, chuva e vento muito forte até amanha. Depois vai ser uma noite de natal calma.


----------



## Dourado (23 Dez 2009 às 21:11)

Boas

Por aqui chove por vezes com alguma intensidade.

Temperatura actual: 17,4º


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 21:22)

Parece que vem ai temporal, mas infelizmente aqui ainda nao veio nada de especial, apenas um vento forte mais nada.
Aguardo atentamente pelas proximas horas!

Condições actuais:

19 °C
Muito nublado
Humidade:	100%
Vento: 35 km/h SU-SUDOESTE
Pressão: 994 hPa (Estável)


----------



## CMPunk (23 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

As zonas montanhosas tem sorte porque apanham com mais chuva que as zonas planas.
Em S.Brás já tem chovido e aqui ainda não chegou nada, até me admira ainda não chover nada em Santa Bárbara de Nexe.
Mas vou continuar a esperar, como o IM alertou, pode chover fortemente das 21h ás 04h
Pelo menos Vento Forte já temos.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 21:32)

Boas
Aqui de Grândola estou a duas horas a ver relâmpagos ao longe, têm uma frequência brutal a pontos de ver de 5 em 5 segundos. o vento é muito forte


----------



## trepkos (23 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

Por aqui continuam as rajadas muito fortes, não chove e continua um intenso aparato eléctrico com relâmpagos de grande intensidade e frequentes.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Dez 2009 às 21:44)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Aqui de Grândola estou a duas horas a ver relâmpagos ao longe, têm uma frequência brutal a pontos de ver de 5 em 5 segundos. o vento é muito forte



Há uma linha de instabilidade que se estende na diagonal entre a peninsula de Setúbal até Portalegre que deve estar a produzir toda essa trovoada e onde a chuva deve ser muito forte. 
Está outra célula a desenvolver-se a oeste de Sines que parece estar a ganhar força e parece dirigir-se para Setúbal/Alcácer. 
Por agora o Algarve está calmo pelo menos no litoral porque parece haver alguma animação no interior, no caldeirão.


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 22:30)

De momento parece uma noite bastante tranquila, vento a soprar moderado mas de resto tudo esta calmo. . 

Penso que a partir das 23h haja hipoteses de acontecer alguma animação
A ver vamos. . .


----------



## CMPunk (23 Dez 2009 às 23:17)

Eu já começo é a ficar inquieto de esperar.
Trovoadas todas no Centro, Espanha a ter sempre aquela sorte e a levar com muita chuva e Trovoada e praticamente todo o Algarve seco.
Até o Vento está moderado, vamos ver se o IM não me engana hoje, tenho confiado muito neles.
Hoje até me admirei o Vince não fazer uma previsão ou um alerta.

Está é a ficar uma boa Temperatura, na Estação de Turismo vai com 18.4º, nada mau para as 23:15H.

Continuo a esperar por chuva, no satélite parece que vem finalmente algo para cá.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 23:20)

Aqui na cidade de Lagoa, acumulei até agora *38,2mm*. 

Quanto ao Sitio das Fontes, continuo sem mais dados desde as 06h (não consegui lá ir durante o dia), pelo que aos *42,4mm acumulados até esse hora*, deverão ter acrescido mais alguns mm durante o dia...só amanhã é que vou lá passar para ver os dados directamente na consola.

Por agora, está tudo calmo, não chove e o vento sopra moderado. Vamos ver se ainda vem mais alguma coisa para a próxima madrugada (muito vento talvez, chuva é que se calhar será em menor quantidade).

Amanhã de manhã será imperdível passar perto do mar, com a previsão de ondas de 6m na costa sul...depois meto umas fotos.


----------



## Stormm (23 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

Começo a ficar bastante desanimado, as horas passam e nao acontece nada de interessante.
Como ja referiram a animação esta toda no centro do pais e a sul de Espanha, principalmente as trovoadas.
Parece me que a frente nao vai deixar ca nada. . .


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 00:16)

Acabei de ver mais um festival de luz de Grândola mas mais uma vez bastante distante  vento forte com rajadas e  temperatura amena


----------



## trovoadas (24 Dez 2009 às 00:22)

Stormm disse:


> Começo a ficar bastante desanimado, as horas passam e nao acontece nada de interessante.
> Como ja referiram a animação esta toda no centro do pais e a sul de Espanha, principalmente as trovoadas.
> Parece me que a frente nao vai deixar ca nada. . .



Não sejam impacientes já lá vem qualquer coisa e não deve ser pouco, pelo radar. 
Também aguardo por uma boa trovoada, (já tou com saudades) e com chuva dilúviana sem causar estragos é claro.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Dez 2009 às 08:40)

Bom Dia..aguaceiros fortes por aqui..chove bem ja a meia-hora


----------



## Brunomc (24 Dez 2009 às 08:53)

mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte  esta a ser um bom inicio de manha..


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 09:11)

Bom dia Pessoal!
Sobre as frentes que passaram durante madrugada e esta manha foram praticamente quase o mesmo que ontem.
Mas refiro que o vento soprou muito forte mesmo que vinha uma frente com chuva forte. Também houve trovoadas de madrugada pelas 03H, apesar de não serem muitas já foi bom.
Por agora está calmo, não sei se poderá vir mais alguma coisa, mas poderá vir uma pequena frente que passou pelos Açores, a frente que vem da madeira já é impossível vir cá, está a ir toda para Sul de Espanha, os espanhóis tem muita sorte.
Bem, deixo por aqui dados de várias estações do Algarve, atenção que várias deixaram de registar dados, não sei porque mas é assim.

*Precipitação desde as 00H*

Santa Bárbara de Nexe - 12.7mm (até ás 03H)
Faro (Turismo) - 11mm
Albufeira - 00mm
Almancil - 34.5mm
Benafim, Alto fica - (Sem Dados)
Monchique - (Sem Dados)
S.Brás de Alportel - 30.8mm


----------



## Brunomc (24 Dez 2009 às 09:28)

neste momento chove bem em Montemor-o-Novo..aqui por Vendas Novas tudo calmo


----------



## trovoadas (24 Dez 2009 às 09:46)

São Brás já vai com 188mm e já ultapassou a média deste mês que é cerca de 160mm, faltando contabilizar esta noite já ultrapassa os 200mm de certeza.
As estações de Santa Bárbara e Faro turismo não funciona


----------



## Jocru (24 Dez 2009 às 09:58)

Por aqui parece um dia de verão com muito sol e temperatura bastante amena, isto depois de uma noite de muita chuva e de bastante vento como já não via á muito tempo.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 11:26)

Sao Brás de Alportel já vai com acumulado de 190.8mm para este mes de Dezembro. Isto já com o que choveu no dia hoje claro.
Quem me dera ter um acumulado destes num só mes, mas S.Brás é uma terra de chuvas.
A estação de Santa Bárbara de Nexe não funciona, a do Turismo sempre esteve boa, pois tenho estado a acompanhar ela a todos os minutos.

Depois de uma madrugada e inicio de manha chuvosa espreita o Sol entre as poucas nuvens existentes.
Mas olhando pelo Satélite e na bola vermelha, desloca-se uma pequenita frente em direcção ao Algarve e Centro.
Veremos o que trás.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Dez 2009 às 12:42)

Em relação às estações acho esquesito a de faro-turismo ter só 11mm quando a trovoada desta noite parece ter andado mais para o litoral pelo menos passou a sul de loulé.
Em relação às próximas horas aquela frente que parece vir ai... ou aquilo esfuma-se ou não sei, já que pelas noticias parece não haver nada de especial, só falam em melhoria para esta tarde.
Aqui por volta do meio dia já caiu um forte aguaceiro com o sol a mostrar-se de seguida mas já esteve muito melhor até às 11h, agora está meio caxuxo e prometer mais algum aguaceiro.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 12:51)

Eu acredito que ainda haja alguma precipitação. O IM, Freemeteo e MeteoBlue prevêem Aguaceiros para tarde e noite, sendo que o IM só prevê para a Tarde.
Aqui está o Sol á mostra mas as vezes aparecem umas nuvens que o tapam e trazem umas pingas.
Tirei 2 fotos de inundações no meu caminho de casa que postarei quando as passar para o PC.
Continuo a aguardar mais Alguma Chuva desfrutando da boa temperatura que se encontra, 18º


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 13:32)

Está mesmo quase a chegar a superfície Frontal que espero, á minutos caiu um forte aguaceiro com muito vento.
Acho que o IM fez mal tirar os alertas do Vento e da Chuva, pelo que vem a caminho ainda pode acontecer muita coisa.
Tenho é muita pena da estação de Santa Bárbara não registar mais dados, está igual á de Monchique e Benafim, ainda eu questiono se foi do tempo ou de outra coisa qualquer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2009 às 13:55)

Boas, por aqui, caiu um valente aguaceiro há cerca de 10 minutos. Durante a noite caiu 16 mm, nada mau, trovoada não ouvi nenhuma, só uma chuva bastante forte cerca das 4 horas da manhã.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Dez 2009 às 14:04)

Parece que o Algarve e a região Sul ainda vão conhecer mais chuva hoje.


----------



## psm (24 Dez 2009 às 14:04)

Situação a acompanhar no sul de Portugal para as proximas horas, vê-se no radar do IM zonas de muita forte instabilidade!


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 14:05)

Está já a chegar a Zona de Aljezur, Sagres.
A imagem do Radar do IM é fantástica, se aquela chuva chegar cá ainda vai ser uma valente chuva.
Mais uma vez acho que o IM deveria ter aumentado os alertas e não os tirar.
Veremos o que trás.


----------



## |Ciclone| (24 Dez 2009 às 14:26)

Pelo que se vê no radar e no mapa de descargas eléctricas o IM devia lançar alerta laranja de chuva e amarelo de trovoada, porque facilmente pode chover 20mm em menos de uma hora.
Vamos a ver no que dá


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 14:39)

Foi me dito agora que em Aljezur já Chove e faz Trovoada.
Se este bichinho não perder muita força pelo caminho vai deixar muita chuva e trovoada, espero que passe pelo Algarve todo, era perfeito para brindar o Natal.
Cá espero pela animação


----------



## Jocru (24 Dez 2009 às 14:42)

CMPunk disse:


> Foi me dito agora que em Aljezur já Chove e faz Trovoada.
> Se este bichinho não perder muita força pelo caminho vai deixar muita chuva e trovoada, espero que passe pelo Algarve todo, era perfeito para brindar o Natal.
> Cá espero pela animação



Sem dúvida que vai passar pelo Algarve, aliás ouvi á pouco na TSF que o IM tinha lançado um aviso para a zona de Lisboa e Setubal por causa desta frente mas eu penso que onde vai deixar mais chuva/trovoadas vais ser mesmo no Algarve. A ver vamos.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 14:47)

Se o IM disse isso, acho que não acertou, pelo radar a frente mais perigosa está a vir toda para o Algarve. Espero que traga muita chuva e especialmente trovoada, esta madrugada foi uma miséria, uma nuvem com energia é que fez uma meia dúzia de trovões e mais nada. Sinto falta da Trovoada e do Granizo.


----------



## Jocru (24 Dez 2009 às 14:53)

Está aqui a noticia no Ionline:

«Os Serviços Municipais da Protecção Civil de Lisboa e Setúbal estão em alerta, para a possibilidade de cair uma "carga de água muito rápida e intensa", entre o final da manhã e início da tarde de hoje.

Depois de uma reunião realizada por meio de video-conferência com um responsável do Instituto de Meteorologia, o Comandante da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, Paulo Gil Martins, avisou os serviços municipais para a presença de uma superfície frontal, que poderá ou não provocar a queda de água.»

Já têm reuniões por video conferencia e tudo....


----------



## trovoadas (24 Dez 2009 às 14:59)

Desculpem meter o dedo na ferida mas mais uma vez o sul e em especial o Algarve não importam. Ontem como havia uma situação de instabilidade em todo o país lá se designaram a por uns alertas o que é certo é que a frente de ontem à noite não durou mais que uma hora ou seja algo semelhante ao que poderá vir agora e alertas nada...
Bom é esperar para ver mas senão se justifica hoje será que esta noite justificou?


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 15:15)

Finalmente a Estação de Santa Bárbara de Nexe já está a registar.
Vem mesmo a calhar para registar a precipitação que vem a caminho, mas pelo ultimo radar já vem a perder alguma força, mas mesmo assim está forte.
Falando dos dados Registados desde das 00H na estação de Santa Bárbara de Nexe, está neste momento nos 34.8mm. Nada mau para o dia de hoje.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2009 às 15:33)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui chove moderado, com trovoada fraca. A imagem do radar é bem interessante.

Já coloco umas fotos da destruição causada pelos ventos fortes da outra madrugada (e que causou não ter internet nas Fontes!).


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 15:42)

aqui em Grândola está pegadinho a chover e bem... tenho acumulados 16,2mm desde as 0h


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 15:43)

Imagem de Radar do IM espectacular.







Aqui já chove um pouco e já faz trovoada.
Vai começar a festa e vai ser muita mesmo.


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2009 às 15:44)




----------



## redragon (24 Dez 2009 às 15:46)

Bem para quem se fartou de dizer nas televisões que iríamos ter uma "trégua" de 24 horas...(informação do IM), parece que o "deserto" n é só para os políticos...é que no sul do país vem ai uma mancha de água....


----------



## Manuel Brito (24 Dez 2009 às 15:59)

Chove ora com mais ora com menos intensidade, faz trovoada que até mete medo... eu nem sei o que dizer.
Daqui a nada vai-se a luz com os porcos já estou mesmo a ver o filme.
Bem pressão 998HPa, 17ºC, 15mm acumulados, cumulonimbus presentes, céu muito nublado.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2009 às 16:20)

Uma vez que não tenho ainda acesso remoto à estação do Sitio das Fontes, desloquei-me lá esta manhã. Deixo aqui um resumo do dados:

Dia 23-12-2009
Precipitação acumulada: *57,8mm*
Rajada máxima: *86,9km/h*
Rain Rates registados: 
*209 mm/h* (às 02h40) - altura do pico do vento
*205mm/h* (às 02h45) - altura do pico do vento
*105mm/h* (às 14h)
*117,6mm/h* (às 19h50)

Dia 24-12-2009 (dados tirados às 11h)
Precipitação acumulada: 9,4mm
Rajada máxima: 56,3km/h
Rain rate máximo. 126,6mm/h (à 1h33)

No Sitio das Fontes, a precipitação acumulada este mês (até às 11h00 de hoje) vai nos *150,9mm* Nada mau!! E esta tarde já cairam mais uns quantos mm!!

Hoje aqui na cidade de Lagoa, acumulei até agora 17,7mm. Tenho que ver o total acumulado este mês.

Aproveitei a minha deslocação às Fontes para tirar umas fotos:

A causa para não ter internet no Sitio das Fontes:





Perto do local existem mais postes da PT e EDP caidos.

As linhas de água já transportam boas quantidades de água por aqui: 




 

O Rio Arade está carregado de sedimentos:






Árvores caidas pela acção do vento da madrugada do dia 23:






Um poste de alta tensão partido ao meio:






O estado do mar hoje:


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2009 às 16:20)

A célula já é bem grande...


----------



## Stormm (24 Dez 2009 às 16:23)

Boas, por aqui ja parece que é de noite, chove moderado ha algum tempo e ja avistei alguns relampagos visiveis acompanhados com algumas trovoadas fortes!!
Parece me que temos festa!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2009 às 16:23)

Essa célula passou por aqui "de raspão". O Sotavento será o mais atingido!
Cairam alguns aguaceiros moderados, acompanhadospor alguns trovões.

Agora o sol começa a querer espreitar!


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 16:43)

Bem e a Célula já cá passou e seguiu caminho.
Foi pena, deixou cá alguma chuva mas não muita.
Está a limpar o céu com algumas nuvens.
O Pior desta Frente está a seguir no mar, daqui da minha casa via-se para o lado de Faro, no mar umas nuvens mesmo negras e carregadas.
Mas prontos, é melhor do que nada.
A estação de Turismo de Faro registou 16.2mm hoje e em Santa Bárbara de Nexe 40.1mm, em S.Brás segue com 36.6mm e por fim Almancil com 39.6mm
É pena haver outras estações com Problemas. Era interessante saber os dados das Estações de Monchique e Benafim.
Por agora vou ter com a Família e passar mais um Belo Natal.
É claro que durante a noite andarei por aqui e darei mais umas noticias.
Desejo a todo o Pessoal do Fórum um Bom Natal


----------



## Aurélio (24 Dez 2009 às 16:48)

Eu detesto dizer isto, porque não gosto de criticar as pessoas e as instituições, mas agora digam-me:
- Fazia algum sentido aquele Alerta Laranja de precipitação ontem a dizer "Precipitação temporariamente muito forte entre as 21h e as 4h" !!
Nem os modelos mostravam nem as imagens de satélite mostravam nada ... completamente ridiculo e como eu esperava falharam redondamente !!!


----------



## Dourado (24 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

trovoadas disse:


> São Brás já vai com 188mm e já ultapassou a média deste mês que é cerca de 160mm, faltando contabilizar esta noite já ultrapassa os 200mm de certeza.
> As estações de Santa Bárbara e Faro turismo não funciona



Pois é "vizinho", aqui tem chovido bem. Já há água por todo o lado. Acho que por agora já chega e 1 ou 2 semanitas de sol não fazia mal a ninguém mas ao que parece vem mais chuva a caminho até ao final do ano (79mm prevê o freemeteo).

Neste momento não chove.

Temp. actual:  14,2º

Já agora, FELIZ NATAL a todos


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

Aurélio disse:


> - Fazia algum sentido aquele Alerta Laranja de precipitação ontem a dizer "Precipitação temporariamente muito forte entre as 21h e as 4h"









Claro que fez todo o sentido e porque se tratava de uma previsão. A análise das descargas eléctricas e do radar meteorológico confirmam a forte instabilidade que se estendeu desde as proximidades de Setúbal até Portalegre (que o digam as pessoas por onde passou o temporal).
Claro está que esta linha de instabilidade poderia ter ocorrido mais a sul ou mais a norte.










​


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2009 às 18:06)

Boas, por aqui, tarde com alguma chuva e trovoada. Tenham um Bom Natal a todos. Só um alerta para amanhã durante a tarde, o modelo Hirlam coloca entre 30 a 50 mm no Algarve, muita atenção.


----------



## YuRiSsS (24 Dez 2009 às 18:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu detesto dizer isto, porque não gosto de criticar as pessoas e as instituições, mas agora digam-me:
> - Fazia algum sentido aquele Alerta Laranja de precipitação ontem a dizer "Precipitação temporariamente muito forte entre as 21h e as 4h" !!
> Nem os modelos mostravam nem as imagens de satélite mostravam nada ... completamente ridiculo e como eu esperava falharam redondamente !!!



Apanhei uma grande tromba de agua acompanhada com trovoada por volta das 23 e 30 de ontem entre o caminho de évora  Montemor....


----------



## Levante (24 Dez 2009 às 18:15)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu detesto dizer isto, porque não gosto de criticar as pessoas e as instituições, mas agora digam-me:
> - Fazia algum sentido aquele Alerta Laranja de precipitação ontem a dizer "Precipitação temporariamente muito forte entre as 21h e as 4h" !!
> Nem os modelos mostravam nem as imagens de satélite mostravam nada ... completamente ridiculo e como eu esperava falharam redondamente !!!



Aurélio, desta vez não posso concordar contigo. Fez todo o sentido, apesar de em Faro e Olhão não ter havido nada de extremo, apanhei uma grande  carga de água (grande equivalente a uma das maiores que já presenciei) entre VRSA e Olhão na A22, por volta das 3h. Durante todo o percurso, visibilidade praticamente nula devido à intensidade da chuva (deviam ser rain rates de respeito) e um lençol de água nesses 40km que obrigavam uma viagem a cerca de 40 km/h para não haver risco de aquaplaning. Isto deve ter durado cerca de 1h.
Não te esqueças que o aviso nao é só válido para Faro. Toda a zona do barrocal (por onde passa a A22 por exemplo), nestas circunstancias de fluxo subtropical de SW, por ser o local onde se iniciam as elevações das serras, está sujeita a precipitações consideravelmente maiores que no litoral. Aliás basta comparar com as estações de São Brás e outras.
Portanto, desta vez, o aviso foi bem lançado quanto a mim. Já o mesmo não posso dizer acerca da noticia desta tarde de chuvas extremas em Lisboa e Setúbal... falharam por 300km 
Confesso que gosto deste tempo tipicamente subtropical. Mas era bom que não chovesse muito mais porque deve haver zonas em que os solos começam a saturar. Mas a peridiocidade da chuva aqui é o que se sabe... meses sem nada e depois a média do mês em 2 semanas. Nada de anormal no nosso padrão climático


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 18:32)

Boas 
Em Grândola a chuva já passou e deixou hoje 17,7mm, agora está a chegar o frio e já estão 9,5°C com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

*Resumo do Mau tempo no Algarve*:



> *250 ocorrências no Algarve durante o alerta amarelo *
> O Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro registou 250 ocorrências devido ao mau tempo durante o período do alerta amarelo, na sua maioria devido a inundações e quedas de árvores.
> "Foram registadas no distrito (de Faro), durante o período do alerta amarelo, entre as 22h00 terça-feira e as 14h00 de hoje, 250 ocorrências, 76 inundações, oito deslizamento de terras, 93 quedas de árvores, 30 quedas de estruturas, oito quedas de cabos eléctricos, oito desabamentos, 11 acidentes rodoviários e 16 patrulhamentos", disse à Lusa o comandante do CDOS, Vaz Pinto.
> 
> ...



Afinal onde houve mais inundações foi em Olhão seguido de Portimão.


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

Está a ficar muito frio aqui por Grândola! já vou com 7,4°C a descer muito rápido depois da chuva ter passado e o céu ter limpando.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

Levante disse:


> Aurélio, desta vez não posso concordar contigo. Fez todo o sentido, apesar de em Faro e Olhão não ter havido nada de extremo, apanhei uma grande  carga de água (grande equivalente a uma das maiores que já presenciei) entre VRSA e Olhão na A22, por volta das 3h. Durante todo o percurso, visibilidade praticamente nula devido à intensidade da chuva (deviam ser rain rates de respeito) e um lençol de água nesses 40km que obrigavam uma viagem a cerca de 40 km/h para não haver risco de aquaplaning. Isto deve ter durado cerca de 1h.
> Não te esqueças que o aviso nao é só válido para Faro. Toda a zona do barrocal (por onde passa a A22 por exemplo), nestas circunstancias de fluxo subtropical de SW, por ser o local onde se iniciam as elevações das serras, está sujeita a precipitações consideravelmente maiores que no litoral. Aliás basta comparar com as estações de São Brás e outras.
> Portanto, desta vez, o aviso foi bem lançado quanto a mim. Já o mesmo não posso dizer acerca da noticia desta tarde de chuvas extremas em Lisboa e Setúbal... falharam por 300km
> Confesso que gosto deste tempo tipicamente subtropical. Mas era bom que não chovesse muito mais porque deve haver zonas em que os solos começam a saturar. Mas a peridiocidade da chuva aqui é o que se sabe... meses sem nada e depois a média do mês em 2 semanas. Nada de anormal no nosso padrão climático



Errado:
Estive consultando o site do IM e olhei á imagem de dar desde ontem e efectivamente começou cerca das 24h/1h no Barlavento até depois cerca das 03h/04h !!
Chuva sim ... choveu mas nada, nadinho mesmo que justificasse uma alerta Laranja, e segundo a linha mostrada pelo GFS dado um máximo de cerca de 15 mm em 6h, portanto nada de especial !!
Ok .. ta bem o GFS não tem consideração o relevo e bla bla, mas ontem era altamente improvável que algo de jeito acontecesse !!

Olhem para mim é mais provável amanhã do que a noite de ontem !!

Bom mas não vamos discutir isso mais ... chega !!


----------



## Levante (24 Dez 2009 às 19:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Errado:
> Estive consultando o site do IM e olhei á imagem de dar desde ontem e efectivamente começou cerca das 24h/1h no Barlavento até depois cerca das 03h/04h !!
> Chuva sim ... choveu mas nada, nadinho mesmo que justificasse uma alerta Laranja, e segundo a linha mostrada pelo GFS dado um máximo de cerca de 15 mm em 6h, portanto nada de especial !!
> Ok .. ta bem o GFS não tem consideração o relevo e bla bla, mas ontem era altamente improvável que algo de jeito acontecesse !!
> ...



Sim, é uma "discussão" que nunca mais saíamos daqui, nem vale a pena. Só quis dizer que, quanto a mim, não foi de todo descabido, porque um aviso para um distrito tem de abranger toda a região, e pelo que vi na zona em que passei o laranja estava justificado. Já vi avisos destes por muito menos. E nestes casos o IM é prudente e acho que faz bem. O GFS não é o único modelo e fenómenos localizados mais extremos não se podem descartar. Basta olhares para a madrugada de 23 com aquela possível ciclogénese no litoral oeste de Lisboa.
Mas pronto, para a grande maioria das cidades algarvias acabou por não ser justificado. Lá está, é uma previsão, e nestas situações mais vale previnir que remediar.
Quanto à situação de amanha, também me parece que pode surpreender, vai entrar com vento SE/S durante mais tempo, o que é mais favorável a fenómenos convectivos aqui na zona.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Errado:
> Estive consultando o site do IM e olhei á imagem de dar desde ontem e efectivamente começou cerca das 24h/1h no Barlavento até depois cerca das 03h/04h !!
> Chuva sim ... choveu mas nada, nadinho mesmo que justificasse uma alerta Laranja, e segundo a linha mostrada pelo GFS dado um máximo de cerca de 15 mm em 6h, portanto nada de especial !!
> Ok .. ta bem o GFS não tem consideração o relevo e bla bla, mas ontem era altamente improvável que algo de jeito acontecesse !!



Segundo os critérios do IM, 21mm numa hora é o suficiente para se lançar o Aviso Laranja.

Precipitação em Almancil nas últimas 24h. 





Almancil é junto à costa, não é na serra.

O GFS é um modelo de previsão e não uma certeza absoluta.

Mas se achas que é motivo para reclamar, então força:
IM - contactos.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 20:50)

Pessoal não se chateiem com isso, não podemos duvidar do trabalho das pessoas, elas esforçam-se muito para nos manter informados.
Há pouco depois de jantar fui dar uma volta pela cidade de Faro, vi muitas ruas cheias de água apenas, pelo caminho vai Relâmpagos no mar, muita coisa passou cá ao lado.
Depois segui a praia e devido ás chuvas e ao mar a estrada da Praia de Faro estava cheia de Areia, muita já nas Bermas e Passeios, mas é muita areia mesmo. O mar estava muito bravo com muitas ondas.
Agora o Céu está quase Limpo, amanha haverá mais.
Bom Natal a Todos.


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 21:08)

Aqui por Grândola já estão 5,8°C mais frio do que esperava.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2009 às 21:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Resumo do Mau tempo no Algarve*:
> 
> Citação:
> 250 ocorrências no Algarve durante o alerta amarelo
> ...



A queda desses postes da EDP na zona de Silves foi mesmo brutal, tal como demonstra a foto que postei esta tarde:


http://g.imageshack.us/img705/dscn2693.jpg/1/

Situação de vento mesmo muito forte!!


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2009 às 00:11)

Aqui em Grândola estão 3,3°C


----------



## CMPunk (25 Dez 2009 às 10:06)

Bom diaa a Todos neste Belo dia de Natal.
Depois de uma noite de consoada calma e boa para o Pai Natal entregar as suas Prendas, veio a madrugada Fria com Temperaturas novamente baixas atingindo os 10º.
Agora pela manha o Algarve está a ser brindado pela chuva e frio.
A imagem de Radar do IM é excelente e demonstra que o Algarve vai ter bons registos nesta manha. O IM também meteu Alertas Amarelos em todo País por causa da Chuva, Vento, Ondulação e Neve.
Praticamente hoje vai ser Chuva quase o dia todo, veremos o que se regista nas Estações.
Sobre as Estações, temos boas e más noticias. A Estação de Benafim já regista dados. Mas a Estação de Monchique desapareceu do mapa de Estações do WU e a Estação de Santa Bárbara de Nexe também deixou de registar dados. Estas estações andam muito estranhas.
Deixo-vos esta bonita Imagem do Radar do IM das 09:30


----------



## CMPunk (25 Dez 2009 às 10:17)

> A level 1 was issued for S-Portugal, SW-Spain and NW-Morocco, mainly for tornadoes, severe wind gusts and excessive rainfall.
> 
> Parts of Portugal and Spain
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2009 às 10:20)

A mim parece-me que o IM vai eclipsar-me novamente e a chuva intensa vai chegar mais cedo e desaparecer tb mais cedo do que o que eles indicam !!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2009 às 10:46)

Pelo Satélite já vejo é a mancha quase a passar havendo já belas abertas a Sudoeste de S. Vicente !!
Ainda vai estar (posso estar enganado) é uma bela tarde para passear !!


----------



## CMPunk (25 Dez 2009 às 11:14)

Por aqui já chove desde das 09:30
Umas vezes moderado outras vezes fraco, juntando o frio é um bocado chato andar pela rua.
Acredito que chova praticamente o dia todo até o dia de amanha.
A Estação de Turismo de Faro já vai com 4.8mm de acumulado hoje e continua a registar. com a chuva durante este mês ocorrida a Estação de Turismo já tem um acumulado Mensal de 103.6mm.
Deixo aqui os dados de Algumas Estações do Algarve Disponíveis com os Acumulados desde as 00H.

Faro(Turismo) - 5mm
Almancil - 3.8mm
S.Brás Alportel - 2.6mm

Não mencionei mais Estações pois Algumas estão sem Dados e outras sem Precipitação registada e outras não tenho os respectivos sites delas.
Continuarei a acompanhar o desenrolar da situação.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2009 às 11:25)

São Brás já vai com 236mm acumulados é impressionante!!! e continua a chover..
Por agora chove fraco


----------



## Stormrider (25 Dez 2009 às 11:32)

trovoadas disse:


> São Brás já vai com 236mm acumulados é impressionante!!! e continua a chover..
> Por agora chove fraco



As outras estações do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo também devem estar bem carregadas o que é pena é que o site do Inag ser uma desgraça e uma boa parte das estações nao terem os valores de pluviosidade atualizados.Deve ser muito dificil fazer isso eles chegam a fechar os meses e mesmo anos com dados por incluír.Os funcionários deles devem ter muito trabalho coitadinhos.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2009 às 11:35)

Quanto às criticas do Aurélio esta primeira fase realmente parece quase passada mas há mais massas nublosas que poderão atingir aqui a zona tudo depende da rotação da depressão não sei se é isso que o IM está à espera para esta tarde porque senão não vejo nada de especial.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2009 às 11:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Quanto às criticas do Aurélio esta primeira fase realmente parece quase passada mas há mais massas nublosas que poderão atingir aqui a zona tudo depende da rotação da depressão não sei se é isso que o IM está à espera para esta tarde porque senão não vejo nada de especial.



Para completar aquilo que disse acho que pode haver esta  hipótese:
A frente actual está quase a completar a sua passagem e desloca-se mais ao menos no sentido da seta vermelha depois aquela outra frente vinda dos Açores desce seguindo a seta verde 
[URL=http://img709.imageshack.us/i/imagemsatlite.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2009 às 12:25)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com 11.8ºC e já levo 7 mm. Que venha mais água.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Dez 2009 às 12:28)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu encoberto / chuva fraca a moderada 

> vento fraco

> 8.0ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2009 às 12:55)

Em Grândola a mínima foi de 0,4°

A manhã tem estado a chover de forma persistên-te e estão 7,8°C e 5mm até ao momento, a tarde vai ser de chuva forte e trovoada mas qual tarde boa para passear.


----------



## Stormm (25 Dez 2009 às 13:51)

Boas, por aqui sigo com 14ºc, chuva fraca e vento moderado de ESTE.
Que venha chuva interessante de se ver!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2009 às 14:22)

Stormm disse:


> Boas, por aqui sigo com 14ºc, chuva fraca e vento moderado de ESTE.
> Que venha chuva interessante de se ver!



A chuva interessante acabou de passar ... não a viste ????
A chuva acaba quando o alerta do IM começa 
Mas isso já era de esperar ... para quem observou as imagens de satélites e nas próximas horas (ditas as do Alerta) até cerca das 17h não vai certamente ocorrer nada a não ser que se forme alguma coisa a Sudoeste do Algarve !!

Enfim mais do mesmo .... !!


----------



## YuRiSsS (25 Dez 2009 às 14:37)

Aurélio disse:


> A chuva interessante acabou de passar ... não a viste ????
> A chuva acaba quando o alerta do IM começa
> Mas isso já era de esperar ... para quem observou as imagens de satélites e nas próximas horas (ditas as do Alerta) até cerca das 17h não vai certamente ocorrer nada a não ser que se forme alguma coisa a Sudoeste do Algarve !!
> 
> Enfim mais do mesmo .... !!



Das duas uma, ou nunca estás satisfeito por mais bom que seja, ou então tens mesmo azar e ai nunca chove nada....


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2009 às 15:07)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Das duas uma, ou nunca estás satisfeito por mais bom que seja, ou então tens mesmo azar e ai nunca chove nada....



Mais do mesmo referia-me que não acertam nos alertas !!!
é sempre tudo ao contrário ... ontem á tarde falharam somente por 300 km (quase) !!
E hoje somente por umas 4/5 horas ...
Mas vou parar com isto de criticar o IM, mas é simplesmente eles têm que ter mais rigor naquilo que fazem !!
Não faz sentido nenhum não acertarem com um alerta lançado 3/4 horas antes do referido evento !!
Falta rigor a quem está de serviço por vezes ...
No outro dia um escreveu na Previsão descritiva "Chuva por vezes forte" para vários dias, sem referir localidades regiões, nem evolução ao longo do dia, mas depois entrou outro de serviço e arrasou o que o outro tinha escrito e detalhou bastante mais, e retirou essa chuva forte para 4 dias o dia inteiro .....

É isso e a história da neve a 300 metros, cabia a alguém na cabeça que ia nevar por exemplo em São Brás de Alportel quando vinha uma frente quente de Sudoeste !!

PS: Se os moderadores quiserem apagar o meu post estejam á vontade, até os compreendo .. !!


----------



## YuRiSsS (25 Dez 2009 às 15:34)

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento em Montemor-o-Novo!


----------



## HotSpot (25 Dez 2009 às 15:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Mais do mesmo referia-me que não acertam nos alertas !!!
> é sempre tudo ao contrário ... ontem á tarde falharam somente por 300 km (quase) !!
> E hoje somente por umas 4/5 horas ...
> Mas vou parar com isto de criticar o IM, mas é simplesmente eles têm que ter mais rigor naquilo que fazem !!
> ...



Ninguém vai apagar o post. Só alertar para 2 coisas. O I.M. lança AVISOS e não ALERTAS. A 2ª, aqui não é a caixa de reclamações do I.M., envia um e-mail para eles a mostrar o teu desagrado.

E é claro que tens toda a razão, não digo que não mas.....http://www.meteo.pt/pt/siteinfo/contactos.jsp


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2009 às 16:33)

Aurélio disse:


> *Mas vou parar com isto de criticar o IM*



Muitos parabéns por tomares essa decisão ; afinal o METEOPT não é nenhuma caixa de recados de serviços prestados por terceiros.

Aqui pelo Alandroal temos uma tarde de algum vento e chuva contínua, por vezes moderadas.  Temperatura em torno dos 7 ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 9h/9h30, e durou até por volta das 15h. Aqui na cidade de Lagoa, a precipitação acumulada hoje foi de *20,5mm* Já levo um total de *163,7mm * acumulados este mês aqui no meu pluviómetro em Lagoa. O do Sitio das Fontes também deve estar igual.

Os terrenos aqui na zona já estão completamente encharcados. Tentei ir ver como está a Barragem do Arade, mas a estrada de acesso já está submersa:





Benvinda CHUVA!! Belo início de Inverno!


----------



## Brunomc (25 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado / Aguaceiros Moderados

> vento fraco a moderado

> 7.0ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Dez 2009 às 18:11)

Em Aljezur, passou agora uma bela célula que deixou chuva torrencial por cerca de 15 min e um considerável aparato eléctrico!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

O IM tirou os alertas de precipitação forte aqui mais a sul (Baixo Alentejo e Algarve) !!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Dez 2009 às 18:41)

Neste momento há aparato eléctrico a NE de Lagoa (provavelmente na zona de Messines). As nuvens baixas só permitem ver o clarão na parte superior. Aqui o céu está estrelado com algumas nuvens a passar...


----------



## Brunomc (25 Dez 2009 às 18:41)

> O IM tirou os alertas de precipitação forte aqui mais a sul (Baixo Alentejo e Algarve) !!



Não sei porque o IM tirou os alertas ...há uma linha de instablidade no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo


----------



## CMPunk (25 Dez 2009 às 19:19)

Por aqui está calmo mas ameaça chover a qualquer momento.
Já fez Trovoada e já choveu um pouco forte.
Mas esta tarde aqui este fraco, não caiu uma pinga.
Agora pelo radar e Satélite parece possível cair mais alguma coisa, veremos.
Deixo aqui dados de algumas Estações do Algarve Disponíveis com acumulados desde as 00H.

Faro(Turismo) - 14mm
Faro(Aeroporto) - 10.7mm
Almancil - 9.4mm
Santa Bárbara de Nexe - 9.4mm
S.Brás de Alportel - 10.2mm


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

Não se preocupem pois começa já a aparecer algo de interessante nas imagens de satélite.
Pode ser que o IM reactive os alertas...
Só o tempo o dirá.






Há ali um pontinho vermelho no radar muito interessante...





Também há a referir as zonas a vermelho em relação à precipitação acumulada.


----------



## Agreste (25 Dez 2009 às 21:14)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 9h/9h30, e durou até por volta das 15h. Aqui na cidade de Lagoa, a precipitação acumulada hoje foi de *20,5mm* Já levo um total de *163,7mm * acumulados este mês aqui no meu pluviómetro em Lagoa. O do Sitio das Fontes também deve estar igual.



Penso que a nível geral no Algarve iremos terminar o mês com quase o triplo da média mensal (>210mm) o que será um autêntico recorde de precipitação... 

Desta vez os outlook's acertaram... Dezembro já é um mês muito chuvoso...


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

Aqui em Grândola a máxima foi de 10,1°C e a mínima de 0,4°C...a precipitação até agora vai em 17,7mm desde as 00h tem chovido até agora ainda pinga, a temperatura actual é de 9,9°C


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Se não se dissipar vai cair pelos menos no Barlavento uma bela carga de água durante cerca de 1/2 hora !!
Existe uma mancha de nebulosidade a entrar neste momento no Barlavento e outra a umas duas horas de distância !!


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

Parece que os que não estão em alerta são os que mais precipitação vão ter.
Aproveitem que não dura sempre.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2009 às 22:51)

Cheguei a cerca de uma hora da serra da zona de Benafim/Alte e o tempo estava bastante instável algum vento e de vez em quando caia umas valentes cargas de água. De manha choveu intensamente na zona onde me encontrava na serra do caldeirão e o cenário tá espetacular pois há cascatas de água por todo o lado. Resumindo o deserto transformou-se num autêntico Minho.
Por Loulé, por agora, tudo calmo mas parece que vem mais qualquer coisa, o céu ora fica encoberto ora aparecem estrelas e vêem-se flashes mas não se ouve trovoada.


----------



## Manuel Brito (25 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

Chove, troveja, vento com rajadas de 44 nós (81km/h). Tempo tempestuoso.
Scattered Cumulonimbus por Faro, 14mm total diário e total do mês de Dezembro 113mm. Daqui a nada vai-se a luz estou mesmo a ver.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Dez 2009 às 23:31)

Por aqui também chove forte neste momento, e acompanhado de rajadas fortes! A W veêm-se clarões grandes!! O grosso da precipitação que se vê no radar está a passar um pouco ao lado aqui de Lagoa, a zona mais central do Algarve será a mais atingida!


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 23:33)

Não deve tardar muito até Faro estar em alerta amarelo devido à precipitação.
Eu bem disse há bocado para não perderem as esperanças


----------



## Manuel Brito (25 Dez 2009 às 23:38)

Troveja e continua a chover, a luz já foi e veio 3 vezes.
Vento continuam os 44 nós (81km/h) soprando de WSW (250º).
Temperatura 17ºC, pressão 1001HPa, 83% humidade.
Muito nublado, scattered cumulonimbus.
Fiquem bem que eu vou desligar o PC não vá a electricidade ir abaixo de vez


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

E preparem-se pois pelo sat parece que a noite não se fica por aqui.

Bastantes descargas eléctricas na costa.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2009 às 23:51)

thunderboy disse:


> E preparem-se pois pelo sat parece que a noite não se fica por aqui.



Pois e por aqui vem umas celulas com trovoadas


----------



## rijo (26 Dez 2009 às 00:20)

A circulação na Estrada Nacional 397, no concelho de Tavira, encontra-se interrompida devido à subida das águas da Ribeira da Asseca e a situação só estará normalizada no sábado, durante a manhã, disse à Lusa fonte da Protecção Civil.

O alerta do corte de estrada foi dado pelas 21:55 na página electrónica da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) e o incidente foi provocado pelo mau tempo (incluindo forte precipitação e ventos fortes) que se tem feito sentir em quase todo o território português nos últimos dias.

«A ocorrência está relacionada com a subida das águas e a circulação [na Estrada Nacional 397] só deverá ser possível amanhã [sábado], durante a manhã», avançou à agência Lusa fonte oficial da ANPC.

De resto, a ANPC deu conta pelas 20:43 de que os trabalhos de reparação da rede eléctrica mantêm-se no distrito de Lisboa, na Zona Oeste, e que pelas 16:00 houve uma reunião da Comissão Municipal de Protecção Civil de Torres Vedras, que se voltará a reunir no sábado, pela manhã.

Segundo a mesma fonte não há, de momento, indicação de outros problemas relevantes em Portugal relacionados com o mau tempo. 

(C) Tvi24


----------



## rijo (26 Dez 2009 às 00:25)

Segundo a Protecção Civil, este corte de estrada ainda se mantem:

*Corte da Estrada Nacional 397, na zona da Ponte de São Domingos devido á subida da Ribeira da Asseca.*


----------



## ecobcg (26 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

Neste momento avistam-se muitos clarões no lado do mar, a Sul daqui. Continua a chover!


----------



## Stormm (26 Dez 2009 às 01:22)

Bem, estive a ver o Sat24 e parece que vem ai material da pesada, aproximam-se umas belas células!!
Esta noite deve haver chuva com fartura!


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 01:42)

Então aí pelo sul o panorama parece estar mais animado, não?


----------



## ecobcg (26 Dez 2009 às 01:49)

A trovoada que se avistava a Sul, entretanto passou por aqui perto entre as 00h30 e a 01h00, já fraca, mas aproveitei e ainda consegui filmar uns relâmpagos:



À 01h00 tinha acumulado 3,2mm aqui em Lagoa.

A imagem do Sat e do Radar está interessante!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2009 às 01:54)

ecobcg disse:


> A trovoada que se avistava a Sul, entretanto passou por aqui perto entre as 00h30 e a 01h00, já fraca, mas aproveitei e ainda consegui filmar uns relâmpagos:



Bom apanhado.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Dez 2009 às 01:56)

Entretanto, já se avistam mais descargas a SE daqui!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Dez 2009 às 02:00)

Ou melhor, avistam-se descargas a SE, a S e a SW daqui! Vou pegar novamente na camara!


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 02:04)

ecobcg disse:


> Ou melhor, avistam-se descargas a SE, a S e a SW daqui! Vou pegar novamente na camara!



Desde há pouco que toda essa área envolvente apresenta fortes probabilidades de algum espectáculo! 

Sim, porque penso que dessa localização não serão avistados os resultados das formações mais próximas da fronteira. Talvez o Aurélio e o Algarvio obtivessem melhores observações!


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Dez 2009 às 02:31)

ecobcg disse:


> Ou melhor, avistam-se descargas a SE, a S e a SW daqui! Vou pegar novamente na camara!



Pois é. 
Isto agora ( e assim perdurará até onda a vista alcança), não há mesmo sossego.
Já não estava  habituado a tal frenesim.
Há sempre " um seguimento" que espera por nós...
Ele é o litoral centro há 2 dias , o Norte ontem , o interior norte e centro quase todos os últimos,
e até o  sotavento,  "tem dado " notícia ...
Hoje é a vez do Barlavento ?
E depois de amanhã ? 
A que "seguimento"  vou estar atento?
talvez a vários...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Dez 2009 às 02:37)

Os clarões continuam, agora menos frequentes! Caiu um aguaceiro bem forte, acompanhado de algumas rajadas e, após o mesmo, os relâmpagos pararam! Sente-se uma temperatura bem mais fria na rua!!


----------



## Levante (26 Dez 2009 às 02:44)

joseoliveira disse:


> Desde há pouco que toda essa área envolvente apresenta fortes probabilidades de algum espectáculo!
> 
> Sim, porque penso que dessa localização não serão avistados os resultados das formações mais próximas da fronteira. Talvez o Aurélio e o Algarvio obtivessem melhores observações!



Confirmo, daqui a actividade eléctrica tem sido incessante desde a passagem da primeira célula por volta das 23h. Ora passa a S muito perto da costa ora mesmo cá por cima, como agora, altura em que chove torrencialmente. O vento já é muito mais fraco.
Noite bastante animada, confesso que hoje não olhei para as previsões e não esperava tudo isto.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Dez 2009 às 06:36)

Alandroal: Chuva durante quase toda a madrugada.

Precipitação acumulada das 00hh0 às 06h00: Portalegre - 18,0 mm; Évora - 12,4 mm.

Durante o dia de ontem, Portalegre acumulou 21,0 mm e Évora 13,7 mm.

*Natal passado quase sempre debaixo de água.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2009 às 12:45)

Levante disse:


> Confirmo, daqui a actividade eléctrica tem sido incessante desde a passagem da primeira célula por volta das 23h. Ora passa a S muito perto da costa ora mesmo cá por cima, como agora, altura em que chove torrencialmente. O vento já é muito mais fraco.
> Noite bastante animada, confesso que hoje não olhei para as previsões e não esperava tudo isto.



A essa hora não era chuva torrencial Amigo Levante eu chamo mais chuva diluviana em apenas 2 minutos caíram 6 mm, a noite rendeu mais 18 mm. Chuva, trovoada e algum vento de madrugada há muito que não via chover tanto em 2 minutos.

De referir, no dia de ontem caíram 12 mm. 
Mesmo, assim como um Dezembro chuvoso, o défice de precipitação ainda é de 100mm.

As barragens do Beliche e de Odeleite já abriram as comportas nos últimos dias,


----------



## Levante (26 Dez 2009 às 15:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A essa hora não era chuva torrencial Amigo Levante eu chamo mais chuva diluviana em apenas 2 minutos caíram 6 mm, a noite rendeu mais 18 mm. Chuva, trovoada e algum vento de madrugada há muito que não via chover tanto em 2 minutos.
> 
> De referir, no dia de ontem caíram 12 mm.
> Mesmo, assim como um Dezembro chuvoso, o défice de precipitação ainda é de 100mm.
> ...



Mesmo, houve ali uma altura que parecia que o S. Pedro estava incontinente 
De referir que foram cerca de 45 minutos, com a passagem da última linha de células, sempre com chuva moderada a forte e trovoada mesmo aqui por cima, com uns bons ráios e boa estereofonia 
Finalmente, fomos contemplados com o jackpot da lotaria da convecção 
Hoje, um dia lindo de sol, mas com muito vento.


----------



## Stormm (26 Dez 2009 às 16:09)

Bem, esta madrugada por volta das 3h da manha, avistaram se bastantes relampagos fortissimos pralem da chuva claro!!
Comecei por os avistar a Sueste, com raios e grandes claroes, pouco tempo depois ja os avistei mesmo aqui ao perto, melhor dizendo por cima da minha casa!
Á muito tempo que nao me lembrava de ver claroes e raios tao grandes!!
Valeu apena estar acordado a essa hora


----------



## ecobcg (27 Dez 2009 às 00:13)

Boa noite,

O dia 26 rendeu aqui na cidade de Lagoa mais 9,5mm!
O dia foi de céu limpo e vento de Norte, que trouxe mais frio para aqui!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Dez 2009 às 14:01)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Boa tarde,

Hoje está um dia de frio, com céu nublado e vento de Norte. A minima da noite no Sitio das Fontes foi de 4,1ºC e às 9h25 estavam 7,4ºC.

Deixo aqui os dados do Sitio das Fontes dos últimos dias:
Dia 24: 
17mm acumulados e 62,8km/h de rajada máxima.

Dia 25: 
24,2mm acumulados e 69,2km/h de rajada máxima.

Dia 26: 
7,6mm acumulados e 56,3km/h de rajada máxima.

Vou com um total acumulado este mês no Sitio das Fontes de *190,2mm* Valor ainda aquém de outros anos, mas já não está mau! E por aqui há muitos terrenos com água acumulada.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (27 Dez 2009 às 14:08)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Hoje está um dia de frio, com céu nublado e vento de Norte. A minima da noite no Sitio das Fontes foi de 4,1ºC e às 9h25 estavam 7,4ºC.
> 
> ...



Ora fico muito contente por saber isso!  Mesmo! É que custava-me saber que o Algarve estava a passar por severa escassez de água! Fico mais tranquilo!
Obrigado por partilhares! É que começava a ficar preocupado com outras informações vindas do Sul... ...Quem as lê até fica a pensar num cenário de Deserto do Saara...e até se sente mal por desejar um pouco de sol para o país...


----------



## trovoadas (27 Dez 2009 às 14:28)

São Brás de Alportel já vai com 263.3mm/m2, a segunda estação mais chuvosa do país este mês, a avaliar pelos dados do inag. Em primeiro está Ponte da Barca com 268mm/m2. http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.1&objlink=&objrede=
Há muitas estações que não estão a funcionar, ou pelo menos não emitem dados para o site, mas pelo menos estas duas parecem estar a funcionar correctamente. 
Espero que venha mais chuva pois São Brás este ano ainda está a cerca de 40% da média anual e ainda falta 50% a repor do ano passado, ou seja o ideal era termos 110% ou cerca de mais 900mm até Setembro de 2010 e ficávamos bem.


----------



## Stormm (27 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

Boas, por aqui esta uma noite calma com pouco vento e sem sinal de chuva, mas parece que amanha vai ser um dia de nuvens carregadas e ceu coberto de cinzento e a chuva é capaz de aparecer por volta das 12h de amanha.
Resta nos esperar para ver se a minha teoria esta correcta!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2009 às 22:53)

Alandroal: Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro que deu lugar depois a um curto período de sol. A partir do meio dia começaram a chegar as nuvens.
Temperatura actual de 10,5 ºC; temperatura mínima de 2 ºC.


----------



## Bruno (28 Dez 2009 às 01:43)

Boa Noite,

Por aqui o destaque vai para o vento que se faz sentir de uma forma bastante forte de Sul.
Chuva pouca, só é perceptível nos vidros dos carros, as poucas gotas que vão caindo.
A temperatura é agradável.


----------



## Bruno (28 Dez 2009 às 02:24)

Chove agora de forma moderada, com períodos mais fortes, sem que o vento forte dê tréguas.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com chuva, que é forte neste momento! O vento sopra fraco a moderado. Está um belo dia de Inverno!


----------



## Bruno (28 Dez 2009 às 11:47)

Bom dia,

Aqui continua o vento forte com rajadas bastante fortes de S/SW, choveu bem durante a noite, mas de manhã esta tornou-se fraca, tirando o último quarto de hora em que caiu (e continua) com força.

Está um verdadeiro dia de inverno, talvez pudesse estar um pouco mais fresco, a única referência que tenho são os carros e um deles marca 16ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Dez 2009 às 12:25)

Boas,


Mais um dia de chuva e alguma ventania mais forte durante a madrugada.

, 17mm caídos até ao momento, rajada máxima de vento 49km/h


A temperatura mínima foi de 11,8ºC e por agora vai nos 16ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2009 às 12:33)

Boas, por aqui, manhã chuvosa e já levo 10 mm. Está um calor na rua, até parece ser as Caraíbas.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2009 às 12:36)

Alandroal: Madrugada e manhã de chuva contínua, por vezes moderada. Temperatura a subir até aos 15 ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Dez 2009 às 13:21)

Boas...


Espero que tenham tido um bom natal com muitas prendinhas na meia 


Hoje de volta a V.R.S.A. e depois do frio Lisboeta do dia 25  as condições neste momento são:

Estradas inundadas e algumas casas nesta manha... agua a rondar os 30cm depois da forte chuva das 10h...

O rio Guadiana está de cor castanha e está a pouco mais de meio metro de galgar a margem... Alem de estar com forte correnteza...

A situação mais preocupante é mesmo o perigo do Rio galgar a margem e os solos saturados, a agua ja não tem por onde ir...

Fotos mais logo


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2009 às 00:12)

Boa noite,

O dia 28 rendeu mais *19,5mm* aqui na cidade de Lagoa. E para amanhã teremos mais uma boa quantidade de precipitação!

Como já aqui alguém disse, "_Habemus Invernus!_"


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2009 às 10:18)

> *Barco e helicóptero resgatam ocupantes de carrinha e jipe em duas ribeiras no Algarve*
> 
> Uma carrinha que transportava fruta ficou esta segunda-feira, cerca das 17h00, atolada numa zona inundada pelas águas da ribeira de Quarteira, no concelho de Albufeira, tendo os seus três ocupantes sido resgatados com o apoio de um barco de borracha dos bombeiros.
> 
> ...



http://www.barlavento.online.pt/index.php/noticia?id=38657


----------



## Stormm (29 Dez 2009 às 11:40)

Boas! Acordei mesmo agora com uma chuva bastante forte que até fazia fumo na estrada! olhei pela janela e ouvi logo um belo trovao a estoirar mesmo por cima do meu prédio, chove forte, o ceu esta bastante carregado mas os trovoes manteem-se desde as 10h.


----------



## Stormm (29 Dez 2009 às 12:10)

Bem, aqui chove torrencialmente mesmo!!!
Está uma mancha cinzenta a tapar a visibilidade da rua, a chuva faz fumo, os trovoes estao fortes, o vento ja sopa bastante forte, parece que temos uma verdadeira tempestade com todas as condições!!!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2009 às 12:30)

Bom dia,

Por aqui tem estado a chover fraco a moderado desde as 09h, tendo acumuldao no Sitio das Fontes *8,6mm * até às 12h. Trovoada ainda não apareceu por cá. Ontem no Sitio das Fontes o acumulado foi de *25,4mm* , o que perfaz um total neste mês, até às 12h de hoje, de *224,1*mm


----------



## Kraliv (29 Dez 2009 às 12:32)

Boas,



Mais uma madrugada/manhã de inverno aqui pelo alentejo-central 

*16mm* de  até ao momento (*178mm* mensal )...nada mau para esta zona.



Temperatura actual 15,8ºC; vento por vezes moderado de SSW


----------



## Redfish (29 Dez 2009 às 12:32)

Boas
Já tinha escrito o post mas a luz foi-se e só agora o consegui fazer.

Tive conhecimento atraves de uma pessoa amiga que em Faro (Stand da Toyota,  junto ao Forum) pelas 11.45h abateu-se lá um vento fortissimo e ficou tudo bastante escuro.
Os vidros do stand começaram a estremecer mt e a pessoa por precaução escondeu-se por detras do balcão da Toyota (Um vidro estalou).

Alguem assistiu ou sabe de algum fenomeno mais intenso que possa ter ocorrido ou tratou-se de vento forte apenas

OBG


----------



## Kraliv (29 Dez 2009 às 12:36)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> ... Ontem no Sitio das Fontes o acumulado foi de *25,4mm* , o que perfaz um total neste mês, até às 12h de hoje, de *224,1*mm





Afinal sempre chove pelo algarve


----------



## |Ciclone| (29 Dez 2009 às 12:46)

Redfish disse:


> Boas
> Já tinha escrito o post mas a luz foi-se e só agora o consegui fazer.
> 
> Tive conhecimento atraves de uma pessoa amiga que em Faro (Stand da Toyota,  junto ao Forum) pelas 11.45h abateu-se lá um vento fortissimo e ficou tudo bastante escuro.
> ...



Eu estou em Faro e registei na minha estação uma rajada de 69,1km/h (média durante 15 segundos), registei também intensidades de precipitação muito elevadas, em poucos minutos choveu 6mm.
Mas penso que tenha sido apenas vento forte associado à passagem da tempestade, até porque não foi uma rajada isolada, minutos antes registei outra de 65,5km/h.
De qualquer forma esta frente está com um grande potencial, vamos a ver o que a tarde nos reserva. O IM já colocou alerta laranja para o Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2009 às 13:02)

A essa hora, estava na universidade de saída, demorei 15 minutos a fazer da Penha à rotunda do hospital, a carga de água enorme acompanhada por um vento muito fortíssimo, e granizo com algum tamanho considerável e depressa a Estrada da Penha virou um autêntico rio, em 5 minutos Faro virou um caos no trânsito, junto ao Teatro Municipal e o Fórum não sei o que se passou mas vi ramos com algum tamanho a dificultarem o trânsito e só água, um verdadeiro caos. 
Em Olhão choveu mas sem qualquer problema.

No concelho de Faro, tive informações agora, que há árvores caídas, algumas casas ficaram sem telhado, muros derrubados, informação recebida via e-mail, mas sem confirmação, ocorreu entre 11h45m e as 12h00m.


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2009 às 13:07)

o guadiana mesmo em VRSA ta mt cheio é?


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2009 às 13:44)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/6rjM5UHKElSilfFzA1AB"]Subida das Ã¡guas provoca sustos no Algarve - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2009 às 14:01)

> *Mau Tempo: aeroporto de Faro alagado
> Inundação obrigou ao encerramento de alguns balcões, mas não afectou o tráfego aéreo*
> 
> O temporal registado esta manhã no Algarve inundou o interior do Aeroporto de Faro obrigando ao encerramento de alguns balcões, mas não afectou o tráfego aéreo, disse à Lusa fonte da empresa que gere o aeroporto.
> ...


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade-r...faro-tvi24-ultimas-noticias/1112913-4556.html


----------



## Redfish (29 Dez 2009 às 14:02)

29 Dezembro 2009 - 13h23 

Painéis de informação não funcionam
Aeroporto de Faro inundado
O aeroporto internacional de Faro está inundado. Esta manhã o temporal que se fez sentir perto das 11h30 e que durou mais de meia hora, conduziu ao encerramento de várias ruas nas imediações do aeroporto, local onde caíram diversos painéis publicitários.

Dentro do aeroporto os painéis de informação sobre a partida e chegada de voos avariaram e neste momento alguns voos foram cancelados. Dezenas de passageiros encontram-se dentro do recinto à espera de informações.

_Fonte Correio da manhã_


----------



## Manuel Brito (29 Dez 2009 às 14:28)

Oh meus amigos, especialmente os jornalistas e espero que sejam muitos os que aqui venham: 

1) Nenhum voo foi cancelado.
2) Existiram 3 a 4 escalas técnicas e logo na altura de maior intempérie.
3) Antes de dizer asneiradas informem-se, é para isso que o site da ANA serve.

Já mete um bocado de nojo assuntos relacionados com a aeronáutica serem tão mau tratados pelos serviços noticiosos.

Quanto ao tempo, esse realmente não está nada famoso, muitas rajadas de 80km/h, trovoadas localmente fortes, chegou inclusive a cair granizo!

Fiquem bem e os jornalistas do CM já levaram com este mesmo comentário.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Oh meus amigos, especialmente os jornalistas e espero que sejam muitos os que aqui venham:
> 
> 1) Nenhum voo foi cancelado.
> 2) Existiram 3 a 4 escalas técnicas e logo na altura de maior intempérie.
> 3) Antes de dizer asneiradas informem-se, é para isso que o site da ANA serve.



Bom serviço público
Vamos esperar pela correcção da notícia do CM.


----------



## frederico (29 Dez 2009 às 14:49)

Dia de muita chuva pela Manta Rota e por Tavira. Desde o princípio da manhã que chove, ora temos chuva fraca ora temos períodos de chuva muito forte. Tudo isto com fortes rajadas de vento e trovoada pelo meio. 

Suspeito que esta tarde haja cheias fortes na Ribeira do Almargem e no Rio Gilão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2009 às 15:03)

Esta imagem de radar às 11h30m é bem explicativa do que passou-se esta manhã.






Já foi retirado o alerta laranja para precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Dez 2009 às 15:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A essa hora, estava na universidade de saída, demorei 15 minutos a fazer da Penha à rotunda do hospital, a carga de água enorme acompanhada por um vento muito fortíssimo, e granizo com algum tamanho considerável e depressa a Estrada da Penha virou um autêntico rio, em 5 minutos Faro virou um caos no trânsito, junto ao Teatro Municipal e o Fórum não sei o que se passou mas vi ramos com algum tamanho a dificultarem o trânsito e só água, um verdadeiro caos.
> Em Olhão choveu mas sem qualquer problema.
> 
> No concelho de Faro, tive informações agora, que há árvores caídas, algumas casas ficaram sem telhado, muros derrubados, informação recebida via e-mail, mas sem confirmação, ocorreu entre 11h45m e as 12h00m.



Eu posso testemunhar o que ocorreu porque o meu local de trabalho ficou completamente inundado ... sendo que colegas meus já tinham as calças molhadas até aos joelhos !!
Os servidores foram abaixo levando a minha loja ao caos completo, com os funcionários de balde e esfregona na mão.
A trovoada, o vento fortissimo, sinais de transito completamente derubados, grandes inundações na cidade de faro e arredores, os campos completamente alagados.
O pluviómetro do Aeroporto de Faro avariou e mesmo de os dados fornecidos hoje certamente não estão correctos porque garanto que choveu bem mais do que os dados da EMA (Aeroporto de Faro) mostra até ás 11h pois avariou exctamente a essa hora, mas não me admirava nada que tivesse caido 50 mm em meia hora .... 
É que nem fazem a minima ideia da carga de água que caia ... 
A chuva era o dilúvio como acho que nunca ouvi, dado que não vi o que estava chovendo mas simplesmente era deveras assustador ... e olhem que me assustar é preciso muito pelo menos em meteorologia.
Acho que se durasse mais meia hora assim ..... Faro ficava literalmente debaixo de água  !!!
Eu nem faço ideia do que choveu pois não me lembro de ouvir nada igual .... parecia que o céu tinha desabado e fiquei estupectado quando encontrei aqui em Faro em poucos metros todos os sinais de transito derrubados literalmente dobrados.
Para terem a minima ideia do que choveu digo-vos que duas pessoas desmaiaram ao assustarem-se com a enorme chuvada e granizo que fazia estremecer o telhado.
Em relação á minha loja, local onde trabalho os canos rebentaram devido á enorme pressão da água, a água veio do cais quase até ás caixas ..... 
Esta manhã foi a loucura completa na minha loja ......

Se quiserem mais informações é só perguntarem  !!!


----------



## granizus (29 Dez 2009 às 16:08)

Amigos Algarvios,

Alguém tem fotos para postar aqui? Pelas imagens de radar e visualização de descargas, deve ter sido impressionante!


----------



## |Ciclone| (29 Dez 2009 às 16:35)

Na minha zona acho que não chegou a cair granizo mas a chuva, vento e trovoada metiam medo. Sem duvida uma das maiores tempestades de chuva e vento que já vi por aqui.
Quanto à precipitação das 10:30 às 12:30 registei 14mm dos quais 6 caíram em poucos minutos. Mas pelos relatos que tenho ouvido parece que houve zonas mais afectadas. E se calhar o pluviometro não registou o valor exacto da precipitação pois com tanto vento metade da água nem deve ter entrado no funil...


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Dez 2009 às 18:39)

Em Aljezur, caíu uma grande carga de água entre as 10:00 e as 11:30, tendo chovido pouco a partir daí. Fui esta tarde á vila, e os campos agrícolas estão completamente inundados, o cenário é impressionante, pois a ribeira (que costuma estar quase seca no verão) transbordou completamente do seu leito normal. A água chegou mesmo a ameaçar seriamente a parte mais baixa da vila, mas ainda houve alguns estragos pontuais. Por exemplo, vi uma cave ser completamente invadida pela água. Nunca imaginei alguma vez ser possível ver isto, embora já algumas pessoas me tenham dito que em tempos já esteve pior. Tirei várias fotos, depois coloco-as aqui quando regressar a Lisboa.

  O mar hoje estava com muita força, tirou a areia quase toda da praia só na última preia-mar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2009 às 20:07)

Redfish disse:


> Boas
> Já tinha escrito o post mas a luz foi-se e só agora o consegui fazer.
> 
> Tive conhecimento atraves de uma pessoa amiga que em Faro (Stand da Toyota,  junto ao Forum) pelas 11.45h abateu-se lá um vento fortissimo e ficou tudo bastante escuro.
> ...



Também tenho conhecimento, que junto ao AKI um contentor de entulho voltou-se completamente, a Toyota, a Volkswagen também ficou com alguns estragos, toda a zona entre o AKI e as bombas da BP foram varridas por um vento fortíssimo, alguns falam de um fenómeno tipo tornado ou algo parecido.

Por aqui, céu nublado e nada de chuva.

Máxima: 19.0ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC
actual: 18.6ºC

Precipitação: 12 mm


----------



## frederico (29 Dez 2009 às 20:17)

O que aconteceu em Faro foi provavelmente um «espojinho», que são pequenos tornados comuns na campina de Faro e de Olhão. Penso que é um fenómeno pouco estudado, mas conhecido pelos agricultores mais idosos. Espojinho é o regionalismo de Faro para estes mini-tornados.

Algarvio1980, só 12 mm? Aqui na Manta Rota choveu quase o dia todo, por vezes chuva bem forte!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2009 às 20:51)

frederico disse:


> O que aconteceu em Faro foi provavelmente um «espojinho», que são pequenos tornados comuns na campina de Faro e de Olhão. Penso que é um fenómeno pouco estudado, mas conhecido pelos agricultores mais idosos. Espojinho é o regionalismo de Faro para estes mini-tornados.
> 
> Algarvio1980, só 12 mm? Aqui na Manta Rota choveu quase o dia todo, por vezes chuva bem forte!



Amigo Frederico, aqui em Olhão (cidade) a chuva não foi muita, mas já em Moncarapacho, a situação foi dramática, tal como aconteceu em Setembro de 2008.

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...nviadas-para-eu-reporter29-12-2009-201710.htm

Imagens repartidas por todo o país mas imagens de Faro (Fórum Algarve), Olhão (Moncarapacho) e Tavira.

A rajada de vento máxima foi de 115.3 km/h na estação Faro/Aeroporto segundo o site: www.ogimet.com


----------



## Aurélio (29 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Também tenho conhecimento, que junto ao AKI um contentor de entulho voltou-se completamente, a Toyota, a Volkswagen também ficou com alguns estragos, toda a zona entre o AKI e as bombas da BP foram varridas por um vento fortíssimo, alguns falam de um fenómeno tipo tornado ou algo parecido.
> 
> Por aqui, céu nublado e nada de chuva.
> 
> ...



É possivel porque no meu local de trabalho (Jumbo de Faro) ouvimos durante alguns minutos um vento bastante estranho e quem via a chuva no lado de fora do Jumbo estava estupefacto com aquilo que via, dizia que estava bastante estranha, parecendo que enrolava mais assim meio em estilo funil pela descrição deles !!
Mas na altura enquanto fazia as minhas tarefas, pareceu-me aquilo algo estranho !! (o barulho nas telhas do Jumbo e um vento algo estranho)
Na rotunda estavam arvores caidas e literalmente os sinais de transito completamente dobrados !!
Não foi certamente ventos de 80 km/h que fizeram aquilo.
Quando sai da rotunda e apanhei a 125 encontrei um pedaço de palmeira que gostava de saber de onde veio porque não vejo nenhuma palmeira por lá 
Chamo a atenção que este fenómeno foi extremamente localizado como podem ver no radar ... eu diria que foi uma faixa de 10 km desde o lado Norte de Faro (ou eu estava para quem conhece a zona) e Santa Bárbara de Nexe. e não foi certamente 6 mm em poucos minutos como já disseram aqui !!

Tenho pena de estar a trabalhar na altura ... mas alguma coisa passou-se ali !


----------



## CMPunk (29 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amigo Frederico, aqui em Olhão (cidade) a chuva não foi muita, mas já em Moncarapacho, a situação foi dramática, tal como aconteceu em Setembro de 2008.
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...nviadas-para-eu-reporter29-12-2009-201710.htm
> 
> ...



E não foi só ai que houve inundações.
Foi também aqui mesmo ao lado da minha casa no meu caminho, até apareceu na SIC e com o meu Velhote a falar.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

CMPunk disse:


> E não foi só ai que houve inundações.
> Foi também aqui mesmo ao lado da minha casa no meu caminho, até apareceu na SIC e com o meu Velhote a falar.



Aquelas estufas eram tuas ..... lamento o sucedido


----------



## CMPunk (29 Dez 2009 às 21:32)

Não, não eram minhas. Mas por acaso foi aqui perto da Zona que aconteceu isso das Estufas. Foi o Homem anterior que apareceu, chama-se Fernando Conceição. Estava ali a falar com caminho cheio de água que chegava aos joelhos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Dez 2009 às 21:59)

Boas malta...

É verdade, estava em Faro numa escritura e não havia outra conversa no café desse pequeno funil... Pessoas assustadas e a comentar o sucedido!

Parece ter mesmo havido um pequeno tornado... o que é normal naquela planicie de Faro - Olhão... São muito propicios... embora não visse


V.R.S.A. - Dia alternado com chuva intensa e trovoada e vento por vezes forte... ruas inundadas e alguns galhos das arvores no chão, e a situação mais extrema que vi foi a E.N 122 cortada ao transido devido ao transbordo de um ramal do Rio Guadiana, via-se momentos de susto pois os carros ficaram presos com meio metro de agua em que os bombeiros foram obrigados a intervir e ajudar as pessoas a sair das viaturas...

Isto claro quando queria dirigir-me para Faro... Lá fui pela 125...

Resuma da viagem -  Muita Chuva, trovoada e vento forte, fraca visibilidades, as nuvens rossavam nos pontos altos da serra e no Cerro de São Miguel...

Algumas ribeiras ao longo do caminho transbordaram, e por onde olhava tudo era agua... os terrenos estão saturados...

Por agora tudo calminho... 

Até já!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2009 às 22:21)

Mais 2 mm, de um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

Estremoz: Céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado com rajadas de sudoeste. Temperatura actual de 12,7 ºC e pressão atmosférica de 1008 hPa.

Precipitação acumulada este mês (até às 00h00 de hoje): 160,6 mm (Fonte: COTR)


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2009 às 02:16)

Por aqui começou a chover, o vento mantem se moderado e as nuvens correm o céu bastante rapido!!
Estou a espera que venha aquela trovoada enganada para poder ir dormir!
Mas penso que amanha é que veem os trovoes de novo, vai suceder como hoje, trovoada e chuva de manha, chuva até á tarde!


Condições actuais:

39km/h OESTE
Pressão atmosférica: 1008 hPa  (Estável)
16ºC


----------



## Brunomc (30 Dez 2009 às 07:45)

Bom Dia

por aqui entre as 6h30 e as 7h00 cairam uns aguaceiros fortes..  


aqui está a imagem de radar das 7h


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2009 às 09:23)

Estremoz: Chuva, muito vento e trovoada marcaram o início da manhã; depois ainda apareceu o sol por breves momentos.

Por agora o céu vai ficando cada vez mais carregado ... O satélite mostra a aproximação, às regiões do centro e sul, de linhas de instabilidade vigorosas procedentes do Atlântico.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia,

Depois de um curto interregno na chuva durante a noite, eis que voltou a chover neste preciso momento, e logo com intensidade! (pelos comentários que vou ouvindo do povo, nota-se que toda a gente já está "farta" de chuva!!, de tantos dias seguidos sem uma pequena pausa por parte da chuva). Inverno chuvoso este que começou!


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2009 às 11:33)

Por aqui a noite e madrugada foi marcada por vento forte com rajadas muito fortes, muita chuva em regime de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2009 às 12:13)

Por aqui acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro, e já se ouve trovoada!


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2009 às 12:22)

Mais um fantástico aguaceiro e trovoada.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2009 às 12:35)

Passou por aqui de raspão uma célula potente, com grande instabilidade, e que julgo que poderá causar alguns estragos a E/NW de Lagoa! Fui à varanda e essa zona está de cor negra!


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2009 às 12:47)

Passou por aqui agora uma ENORME trovoada, trovões fortes e muito frequentes, que causou alguns minutos de chuva torrencial batida a vento muito forte e granizo, a água começou-me a entrar em casa 

Um cenário assustador.


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2009 às 14:25)

Volta a trovejar por aqui e a chover.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2009 às 16:22)

Por aqui a tarde tem sido de boas abertas, com aguaceiros pontuais mas fortes. O sol brilha no resto do tempo (ja fazia falta um bocadito de sol)!

Entretanto, parece que finalmente as linhas da PT foram reparadas, pelo que já tenho internet no Sitio das Fontes. O site MeteoFontes é que continua em baixo, devido à manutenção/renovação do servidor aqui da Câmara! No entanto, podem consultar os registos actuais da estação no Wunderground e no Meteoclimatic. Agora só me falta colocar os dados dos dias em que não enviei dados para esses sites.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2009 às 17:28)

Bem!!! Que trovoada que passou por aqui agora! Relâmpagos nuvem-nuvem de 2 em 2 segundos (que infelizmente não mostravam os raios)!  Acompanhada de chuva torrencial e granizo, que durou cerca de 5 minutos, rendendo só este aguaceiro 3,3mm (no Sitio das Fontes, aqui terá sido mais)! Deixo aqui umas fotos deste breve episódio:


----------



## Brunomc (30 Dez 2009 às 17:33)

bem mas que grande chuvada que aqui caiu ha pouco..muito granizo e relâmpagos 

choveu torrencialmente...


----------



## rozzo (30 Dez 2009 às 17:34)

ecobcg disse:


>



Bem!!

Granda calhau!!!


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2009 às 17:47)

Dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, intercalados com boas abertas e vento muito forte. Forte trovoada neste momento, quatro raios (com belos trovões) em 5 minutos!

Manta Rota, sotavento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

Em Olhão abateu-se durante 10 a 15 minutos um verdadeiro temporal, granizo, trovoada, chuva muito forte. ´Caíram em 10 minutos cerca de 7 mm. Já oiço os bombeiros a apitarem em direcção à baixa. A estrada que passa onde  eu moro ía tipo ribeiro. A luz também foi-se abaixo. Neste momento, volta a chover com muita muita intensidade.


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2009 às 17:52)

Chuva torrencial na Manta Rota! É o dilúvio! E a trovoada continua!


----------



## Veterano (30 Dez 2009 às 17:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Olhão abateu-se durante 10 a 15 minutos um verdadeiro temporal, granizo, trovoada, chuva muito forte. ´Caíram em 10 minutos cerca de 7 mm. Já oiço os bombeiros a apitarem em direcção à baixa. A estrada que passa onde  eu moro ía tipo ribeiro.



  Já nem sei se fique satisfeito por finalmente o Algarve estar a ser bem regado.

 Nos nossos dias, parece que vivemos de extremos: ou não chove, ou vai tudo de enxurrada...


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2009 às 17:58)

Bem pessoal, estou na varanda da minha casa e estou a ver todo este temporal, á cerca de 20 minutos choveu bastante forte com trovoadas e caiu granizo, neste momento chove e as vezes parece que caem pedras(granizo).
Vi o sat24 e vi que vem ai material da pesada, uma celula bastante carregada! Vejam o sat24 e quem tiver de acordo comigo a respeito da celula que vem ai para os lados do algarve, que o diga se faz favor!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

Stormm disse:


> Bem pessoal, estou na varanda da minha casa e estou a ver todo este temporal, á cerca de 20 minutos choveu bastante forte com trovoadas e caiu granizo, neste momento chove e as vezes parece que caem pedras(granizo).
> Vi o sat24 e vi que vem ai material da pesada, uma celula bastante carregada! Vejam o sat24 e quem tiver de acordo comigo a respeito da celula que vem ai para os lados do algarve, que o diga se faz favor!



Completamente de acordo, aquela célula vem a direcção ao Algarve, e caíram mais 2 mm, sempre com algum granizo misturado.


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2009 às 18:08)

Parece-me que vai atingir mais o sotavento e a Andaluzia...


----------



## Teles (30 Dez 2009 às 18:10)




----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

Penso que a célula que nos ira atingir vira por volta das 18h30, 19h.!
Ja tenho a maquina preparada para o que vier, é pena é ser de noite!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2009 às 18:17)

Só uma informação que considero-a muito importante, se chover mais 8 mm, ultrapasso o valor do ano hidrológico de 2008/2009.


----------



## CMPunk (30 Dez 2009 às 19:04)

Pessoal alguém pode meter um Print com um circulo onde se encontra a Célula?
Será a que já está em cima de Faro? É que aqui está tudo calmo.


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2009 às 19:11)

Aqui na Manta Rota, festival de relampâgos no mar... a trovoada está perto, esperemos que não passe de raspão e entre pela Andaluzia.


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

Está a passar tudo pelo mar... vai entrar pela Andaluzia.. até agora, nada de chuva...

EDIT: e da noite se fez dia: não há chuva mas os relampagos e os trovões não páram!


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2009 às 19:27)

A sul o céu está inundado de raios. Pena a máquina estar no Porto.

EDIT (20h00): o aparato eléctrico desapareceu no horizonte, para sueste... passou aqui de raspão na costa e está a entrar na costa de Huelva... neste momento, muito vento, e uma ou outra gota de chuva... a acção está a passar ao lado, toda no mar, sorte terão os onubenses!


----------



## thunderboy (30 Dez 2009 às 20:06)

Boa noite 
Cheguei hoje ao Algarve e que chegada 
Relampagos e relampagos sem fim separados por segundos


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2009 às 20:19)

Por aqui chove por vezes forte e os relampagos sao continuos separados por 5 segundos e seguidos por trovoes!
Vamos la ver quando esta frente vai passar e se tras mais agua no bico a seguir!


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2009 às 20:42)

Stormm disse:


> Por aqui chove por vezes forte e os relampagos sao continuos separados por 5 segundos e seguidos por trovoes!
> Vamos la ver quando esta frente vai passar e se tras mais agua no bico a seguir!



A chuva chegou agora à Manta Rota. Mas nada de trovoada, por enquanto.


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

Neste momento ja nao chove e nao á sinal de trovoada nem de relampagos. Parece que a frente ja passou e penso que ja nao vem mais nada atras, a nao ser que se forme mesmo aqui ao pé, mas duvido . . .


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

Vi agora o sat24 e para a previsao das 21h noto uma celula identica  á que passou por ca a formar-se mesmo no mar e a seguir o rumo para cá!
Vamos la ver o que é que isto tras!!
Quem tiver de acordo comigo a respeito desta celula fraca que pode deixar alguma chuva e que esta a seguir o nosso rumo que o diga sffvr!


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2009 às 21:27)

Tarde marcada por fortes aguaceiros e trovoadas, daquelas que só há de Verão mas que vieram de Inverno.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2009 às 22:06)

rozzo disse:


> Bem!!
> 
> Granda calhau!!!



E não foi só um!! Era vários desse tamanho! O meu pai estava na rua com o carro e temeu partir os vidros com o granizo!

Neste momento nova trovoada por aqui e novo aguaceiro! Na cidade de Lagoa sigo com 16,5mm acumulados hoje, enquanto que no Sitio das Fontes vou com 20,3mm!!


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2009 às 22:37)

ecobcg disse:


> E não foi só um!! Era vários desse tamanho! O meu pai estava na rua com o carro e temeu partir os vidros com o granizo!
> 
> Neste momento nova trovoada por aqui e novo aguaceiro! Na cidade de Lagoa sigo com 16,5mm acumulados hoje, enquanto que no Sitio das Fontes vou com 20,3mm!!





Tas com sorte, por aqui so deixou animação a frente que passou por volta das 19h. De resto tem sido so rajadas de vento e nuvens a passar. . .


----------



## ecobcg (31 Dez 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de alguns aguaceiros dispersos, que renderam no Sitio das Fontes mais 3,6mm. O dia continua assim, de aguaceiros, com boas abertas!


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2009 às 13:32)

Raio destrói parte de moradia em Santiago do Cacém e obriga ao realojamento de família

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...obriga+ao+realojamento+de+de+seis+pessoas.htm


----------



## trepkos (31 Dez 2009 às 14:02)

Por aqui a noite foi marcada por fortes aguaceiros e por rajadas fortes, de realçar a enchente que o Rio Almansor já leva à alguns dias.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Dez 2009 às 18:33)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o inicio de tarde foi de boas abertas, mas depois passou a aguaceiros fortes e frequentes. Acumulei no Sitio das Fontes 6,6mm. Está mais frio, estou neste momento com 11,4ºC. Se algum deste aguaceiros coincidir com as 00h, poderá estragar a Passagem de Ano a muito gente!

Deixo aqui os meus votos a todos os membros e visitantes deste fórum, *UM EXCELENTE ANO DE 2010!! Cheio de eventos meteorológicos para todos os gostos!* Bom resto de noite!


----------



## thunderboy (31 Dez 2009 às 19:26)

Boa noite
Encontro-me na Quarteira.
Por aqui o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros moderados/fortes.
às 18h o carro marcava 9ºC


----------



## Kraliv (31 Dez 2009 às 20:00)

Boas,



Hoje o dia ainda acumulou 6,3mm.

Termino este mês com *197.10 *mm..bem bom para esta região do alentejo.

Temperatura actual 6,5ºC; Chill de 5º, tá ficando frescote 



Bom Ano de 2010 para todos


----------



## Stormm (31 Dez 2009 às 20:57)

Boas! Estive a analisar o Sat24 e avistei uma mancha cinzenta escura a dirigir-se na nossa direcção!!
Não sei se sao de nuvens altas ou se é alguma célula bastante carregada de chuva
Pesso que me ajudem a responder á questão se fizerem o favor!


----------



## Manuel Brito (1 Jan 2010 às 00:23)

BOM ANO PARA TODOS!!! 

E o Dezembro passou, o ano acabou e Janeiro se iniciou!
Balanço de Dezembro: 179mm.


----------

